# Clamoroso: City fuori dalla CL per due anni



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2020)

Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ben gli sta, questi han fatto quel che volevano e ora pagano molto pesantemente.
Attenzione a dove andrà Pep a questo punto.
Proviamoci


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ho sempre detto che al FFP ci crederò solo se un top club o comunque City/PSG verrà squalificato.

Cosi è stato, a questo punto non è un bluff..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Magari poi alla fine faranno reclamo e troveranno un compromesso....

Ma questa é l’ennesima risposta a chi dice che bisognerebbe ignorare la “faccenda dei conti” e le regole del fpf...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Oltre ai due anni anche una multa di 30 mln di euro.


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Eh ma il FPF è una scusa per non spendere...


----------



## chicagousait (14 Febbraio 2020)

Pep scapperà a breve da Manchester


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.


Godo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Quando squalificheranno pure il PSG?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso fronte comune e buttare giù sta buffonata del fpf


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Vedremo come andrà a finire. Per, faranno un bel ricorso e lo vinceranno.

In ogni caso, Guardiola ai ladri manco quotato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Mamma mia, ora si che la questione si fa serissima. 
Ci sono due strade: o scoppia tutto o tutti inizieranno veramente a mettersi in regola e quindi addio super stipendi ecc ecc


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Si sa qualche motivazione in piú?

I conti “ufficiali” non erano fuori dai parametri... colpo alle sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate?

Fosse cosí cadrebbe anche l’ultima scorciatoia rimasta.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh ma il FPF è una scusa per non spendere...



Quanti ne ho sentiti dire sta cosa lol "*Dobbiamo fare come fanno psg e city* ed ecco cosa succede a gonfiare le sponsorizzazioni.
Attenzione anche all'Inter.


----------



## Molenko (14 Febbraio 2020)

Magari poi troveranno un artifizio economico e si rivelerà una pagliacciata, ma è la conferma che il fair play finanziario non è una cavolata per non spendere. Per me è stata intrapresa la strada giusta a gennaio, con l’abbattimento dei costi. A fregare la Uefa giá ci abbiamo provato una volta con l’all-in di Mirabelli e l’abbiamo pagata cara l’estate scorsa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ora si che la questione si fa serissima.
> Ci sono due strade: o scoppia tutto o tutti inizieranno veramente a mettersi in regola e quindi addio super stipendi ecc ecc



E perché mai?

Real, Barca, UTD, Bayern, Liverpool non hanno nessuna modalità di aggiramento delle regole eppure elargiscono super stipendi senza battere ciglio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà a finire. Per, faranno un bel ricorso e lo vinceranno.
> 
> In ogni caso, Guardiola ai ladri manco quotato.



Si sì, come no. Coi loro conti voglio proprio vederli a prenderle Guardiola. Oppure l’FPF vale solo per il CITY e loro possono continuare ad avere un monte stipendi da top tre in Europa con un fatturato a stento da top 10?



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E perché mai?
> 
> Real, Barca, UTD, Bayern, Liverpool non hanno nessuna modalità di aggiramento delle regole eppure elargiscono super stipendi senza battere ciglio



Perché sono in condizioni di poterlo fare, grazie anche alla storia, al bacino di tifosi ecc. Se l’FPF ci fosse stato dieci anni fa il CITY sarebbe sempre rimasto una squadretta mediocre che guardava i rivali vincere.


È la cosa più antisportiva che sia mai stata concepita, è praticamente una povertà imposta per decreto a tutti i clubs che non fanno parte del cerchio magico o che ne sono usciti. È un modo per assicurarsi che il tifoso perdente oggi, a meno che non faccia parte di un club storico ed importante (e qui ci siamo anche noi, per fortuna, infatti a noi probabilmente “basterebbero” le sponsorizzazioni della proprietà nei limiti concessi dalla UEFA, cioè sponsorizzazioni equivalenti al 30% del fatturato, per rinascere), una cosa che mi fa orrore.

Il Leicester stesso la sua impresa l’ha fatta andando in rosso clamoroso, altrimenti non avrebbe mai vinto quello storico scudetto.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si sa qualche motivazione in piú?
> 
> I conti “ufficiali” non erano fuori dai parametri... colpo alle sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate?
> 
> Fosse cosí cadrebbe anche l’ultima scorciatoia rimasta.



Esattamente questo, così dice il comunicato della uefa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Il City ora darà il via a una lega tutta sua, vedrete.


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si sa qualche motivazione in piú?
> 
> I conti “ufficiali” non erano fuori dai parametri... colpo alle sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate?
> 
> Fosse cosí cadrebbe anche l’ultima scorciatoia rimasta.



Se è per il motivo che hai detto cambia tutto e davvero lo stadio di proprietà diventa l'unica uscita.


----------



## Gas (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quanti ne ho sentiti dire sta cosa lol "*Dobbiamo fare come fanno psg e city* ed ecco cosa succede a gonfiare le sponsorizzazioni.
> Attenzione anche all'Inter.



Possono anche squalificarli 2 anni ma ormai sono dei COLOSSI. Con piccoli ritocchi si mettono in regola. Il Psg e il City prima erano NULLA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Possono anche squalificarli 2 anni ma ormai sono dei COLOSSI. Con piccoli ritocchi si mettono in regola. Il Psg e il City prima erano NULLA.



E nulla sarebbero rimasti se ci fosse stato l’FPF.


----------



## mabadi (14 Febbraio 2020)

Finalmente è finito il fair play finanziario ora farà causa


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Possono anche squalificarli 2 anni ma ormai sono dei COLOSSI. Con piccoli ritocchi si mettono in regola. Il Psg e il City prima erano NULLA.



Appunto, ma intanto ridimensionamento.
In qualche modo sicuro e certo.
Hanno fatto all in , gli è andata bene e li hanno lasciati fare (ma possibile che si parli di 2012-2016?) e hanno ottenuto la grandeur.
Però ora devon fare dei passi indietro e piuttosto giganteschi.
30 milioni di multa insieme all'ìimpossibilità di prendere i bonus immensi della champions voglion dire un danno da minimo 100 mln in 2 anni.
Senza contare che i big potranno anche fare outout piuttosto rapidamente senza l'ambizione della coppa campioni.
E senza contare che ora dovran sistemare i conti quindi cessioni importanti e acquisti mirati a poco prezzo.
Al momento esce di scena una delle big europee.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esattamente questo, così dice il comunicato della uefa.



Un attimo, si parla di sponsorizzazioni “illegali”, cioè quelle che cercano di circumnavigare il limite imposto dalla UEFA (che dice che una proprietà può sponsorizzare un club per l’equivalente del 30% del suo fatturato). Non credo andranno a togliere anche quest’ultima possibilità di mettere denaro fresco nei limiti del 30%, se lo facessero sarebbe la fine vera.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Dunque cade uno degli ultimi miti del forum: il proprietario supereroe che pompa i ricavi con sponsor fasulli.

Direi che con questa sentenza la Uefa è stata piuttosto chiara e drastica sull'argomento. 

Non ci resta che la strada delle lacrime e del sudore. Si infrangono i sogni, forse gli ultimi rimasti.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un attimo, si parla di sponsorizzazioni “illegali”, cioè quelle che cercano di circumnavigare il limite imposto dalla UEFA (che dice che una proprietà può sponsorizzare un club per l’equivalente del 30% del suo fatturato). Non credo andranno a togliere anche quest’ultima possibilità di mettere denaro fresco nei limiti del 30%, se lo facessero sarebbe la fine vera.



Si quello intendevo dire.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dunque cade uno degli ultimi miti del forum: il proprietario supereroe che pompa i ricavi con sponsor fasulli.
> 
> Direi che con questa sentenza la Uefa è stata piuttosto chiara e drastica sull'argomento.
> 
> Non ci resta che la strada delle lacrime e del sudore. Si infrangono i sogni, forse gli ultimi rimasti.



Si è già iniziato a lavorare bene da questo gennaio, per me la strada è quella giusta e siamo meno lontani di quel che credevamo solo fino a poco tempo fa.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2020)

Guardiola, comunque, tornerà al Bayern secondo me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Si quello intendevo dire.



Cioè intendevi solo le sponsorizzazioni illegali, ok buono a sapersi. Perché nell’altro caso addio.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dunque cade uno degli ultimi miti del forum: il proprietario supereroe che pompa i ricavi con sponsor fasulli.
> 
> Direi che con questa sentenza la Uefa è stata piuttosto chiara e drastica sull'argomento.
> 
> Non ci resta che la strada delle lacrime e del sudore. Si infrangono i sogni, forse gli ultimi rimasti.



No, non facciamo confusione: lì si parla di sponsorizzazioni che vanno OLTRE il limite del 30% imposto dalla UEFA, non è che la UEFA abbia bandito del tutto il mecenatismo della proprietà, ha bandito l’andare oltre il tetto del 30% in denaro fresco fissato.

Sul forum non ci si lamenta che non abbiamo chi fa i magheggi, ci si lamenta che riceviamo zero sponsorizzazioni e che la proprietà non faccia nemmeno ciò che potrebbe fare da norme UEFA. È una cosa ben diversa.

Anche perché se la UEFA avesse bandito pure la possibilità di mettere l’equivalente del 30% del fatturato in soldi freschi sarebbe la fine vera, e chi non sarebbe nel cerchio magico adesso avrebbe zero possibilità di risalire.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso voglio proprio vedere se va a finire così (magari con un ricorso la punizione viene diminuita di un anno, noh) 
Il FPF comunque sembra stia mostrando i muscoli, altro che pagliacciata. Hanno deciso di buttare fuori una delle squadre più forti e più ricche (e due anni non sono pochi, i giocatori/allenatore potrebbero decidere di andarsene)


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E perché mai?
> 
> Real, Barca, UTD, Bayern, Liverpool non hanno nessuna modalità di aggiramento delle regole eppure elargiscono super stipendi senza battere ciglio



Il problema del city è che hanno fatto sponsorizzazioni fasulle.
o meglio, si auto sponsorizzavano.

Cosa che fa lo stesso psg e infatti pure loro se la son vista male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il problema del city è che hanno fatto sponsorizzazioni fasulle.
> o meglio, si auto sponsorizzavano.
> 
> Cosa che fa lo stesso psg e infatti pure loro se la son vista male.



Le autosponsorizzazioni puoi farle, ma c’è un limite, come ho scritto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le autosponsorizzazioni puoi farle, ma c’è un limite, come ho scritto.



si ovvio. Loro il limite l'hanno ampiamente superato.
Ma era il segreto di pulcinella.
lo si sapeva da anni


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cioè intendevi solo le sponsorizzazioni illegali, ok buono a sapersi. Perché nell’altro caso addio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appunto, la Uefa parla di *aumento dei ricavi con le sponsorizzazioni* si parla di un aumento del 95% lol, 65 milioni di sterline dichiarate di cui 57 arrivavano invece dalla proprietà, tutto emerso poi col football leaks.
Era quello che tutti già sapevamo in pratica.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2020)

faccio alcune considerazioni sparse

1)effettivamente a questo punto bisogna ammettere che il fpf è una cosa seria...anche se aspettiamo ricorsi e ribaltamenti vari..non si escludono sorprese
2)spero sta cosa non apra la strada per Guardiola alla juve
3)il fatto che il fpf "esista" e sia "reale" non vuol dire che alcune società non se ne approfittino e lo usino come scusa…
4)personalmente il mio volere che arrivi uno alla Arnault non è cambiato di una virgola


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dunque cade uno degli ultimi miti del forum: il proprietario supereroe che pompa i ricavi con sponsor fasulli.
> 
> Direi che con questa sentenza la Uefa è stata piuttosto chiara e drastica sull'argomento.
> 
> Non ci resta che la strada delle lacrime e del sudore. Si infrangono i sogni, forse gli ultimi rimasti.



Nemmeno gli Arnault possono fare nulla se non possono immettere denaro nella società. E la nostra situazione economica e patrimoniale è messa male, fatturato fermo a 20 anni fa e anche in perdita. Altro che Paparon de Paperoni...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> si ovvio. Loro il limite l'hanno ampiamente superato.
> Ma era il segreto di pulcinella.
> lo si sapeva da anni



Esatto.

Il nostro problema invece è che non stiamo nemmeno nel limite, non le facciamo proprio. È questo ciò di cui ci si lamenta sul forum, giusto per rispondere a chi dice che noi si vorrebbe che Idiott facesse quanto fatto dal CITY; non è così. Suning ad esempio ha sempre sponsorizzato l’Inda ma stando nel 30% fissato dalla UEFA. Chi fa l’”evoluto” evidentemente non capisce che un conto è andare oltre i limiti, un conto è non prendere nemmeno le opportunità che ti vengono concesse dal regolamento perché hai una proprietà tirchia.



Mika ha scritto:


> Nemmeno gli Arnault possono fare nulla se non possono immettere denaro nella società. E la nostra situazione economica e patrimoniale è messa male, fatturato fermo a 20 anni fa e anche in perdita. Altro che Paparon de Paperoni...



Aridaje, la UEFA non dice che non si possa mettere denaro nella società. Rileggi quello che ho scritto sul regolamento UEFA.


----------



## Giangy (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Spero ci sia, qualcosa anche con i gobbi, con il tempo, visto che spendono come dannati, plusvalenze gonfiate, e partite falsate. Sono il male del calcio italiano.


----------



## Gas (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Appunto, ma intanto ridimensionamento.
> In qualche modo sicuro e certo.
> Hanno fatto all in , gli è andata bene e li hanno lasciati fare (ma possibile che si parli di 2012-2016?) e hanno ottenuto la grandeur.
> Però ora devon fare dei passi indietro e piuttosto giganteschi.
> ...



Verissimo.
Però secondo te, fra due anni, il City sarà meno danaroso e potente del nostro Milan?

Con il loro operato sono diventati colossi, ora si devono ridimensionare e fra due anni magari saranno solo una grande, noi con queste politiche fra due anni saremo ancora inferiori a loro.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Il nostro problema invece è che non stiamo nemmeno nel limite, non le facciamo proprio. È questo ciò di cui ci si lamenta sul forum, giusto per rispondere a chi dice che noi si vorrebbe che Idiott facesse quanti fatto dal CITY; non è così. Suning ad esempio ha sempre sponsorizzato l’Inda ma stando nel 30% fissato dalla UEFA.
> 
> ...



Si deve iniziare dallo stadio, si deve proseguire con spese sopportabili ed ingaggi importanti dati solo a gente veramente importante.
Vogliamo anche dire che finalmente la Fifa ha anche iniziato la battaglia agli "agenti fifa" ?
Perchè i procuratori si mangiano quote esagerate che non vengono reinvestite nel sistema, sono assolutamente un male totale del calcio odierno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> faccio alcune considerazioni sparse
> 
> 1)effettivamente a questo punto bisogna ammettere che il fpf è una cosa seria...anche se aspettiamo ricorsi e ribaltamenti vari..non si escludono sorprese
> 2)spero sta cosa non apra la strada per Guardiola alla juve
> ...



Fammi capire: se l’FPF fosse “vero” in quale mondo potrebbe favorire l’approdo di Guardiola alla Juve, quando la Juve deve fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze andare a Giugno per non uscire dai limiti dell’FPF? Oppure faranno un FPF pro Juve dove puoi avere il terzo monte ingaggi europeo col decimo fatturato? Per me su Guardiola alcuni stanno facendo ragionamenti al contrario. Ormai a forza di prenderlo nel culo dai gobbi li avete idolatrati ma economicamente non stanno messi bene e hanno una squadra superiore a quella che dovrebbero avere conti alla mano.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Si deve iniziare dallo stadio, si deve proseguire con spese sopportabili ed ingaggi importanti dati solo a gente veramente importante.
> Vogliamo anche dire che finalmente la Fifa ha anche iniziato la battaglia agli "agenti fifa" ?
> Perchè i procuratori si mangiano quote esagerate che non vengono reinvestite nel sistema, sono assolutamente un male totale del calcio odierno.



Si ok a tutto, ma se esistono dei limiti è anche vero che nemmeno avvicinarcisi non ci fa certo bene. Se in una gara di corse permettono motori al massimo di 1000 CV (è un esempio banale per rendere l’idea) e tu ne metti uno da 800 per risparmiare sperando che il manico del pilota faccia il resto non ci siamo. Ed è un concetto ben diverso dal pretendere di mettere un motore da 1500 CV in barba a tutto.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> Però secondo te, fra due anni, il City sarà meno danaroso e potente del nostro Milan?
> 
> Con il loro operato sono diventati colossi, ora si devono ridimensionare e fra due anni magari saranno solo una grande, noi con queste politiche fra due anni saremo ancora inferiori a loro.



Noi stiamo iniziando a sistemare le cose, si è visto nettamente a gennaio l'intervento sulla rosa.
Ora lo stadio, che è importantissimo.
Non so dirti cosa succederà fra due anni, però sono contento che finalmente questi qua vengano sistemati a dovere.
Si' è difficile che il city diventi l'udinese ora eh, ovvio che rimarranno una grande, ma con moltissimi problemi da sistemare se voglion partecipare alle coppe.
E senza coppe ti scordi i super big in auge.


----------



## Gas (14 Febbraio 2020)

Io non dico che il FPF non sia una cosa seria, piuttosto contesto il fatto che abbia cristallizzato una situazione. Chi era "grande" in quel momento, grande resta, un po' più o un po' meno. Chi vuole raggiungerli... non può.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire: se l’FPF fosse “vero” in quale mondo potrebbe favorire l’approdo di Guardiola alla Juve, quando la Juve deve fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze andare a Giugno per non uscire dai limiti dell’FPF? Oppure faranno un FPF pro Juve dove puoi avere il terzo monte ingaggi europeo col decimo fatturato? Per me su Guardiola alcuni stanno facendo ragionamenti al contrario. Ormai a forza di prenderlo nel culo dai gobbi li avete idolatrati ma economicamente non stanno messi bene e hanno una squadra superiore a quella che dovrebbero avere conti alla mano.
> 
> 
> 
> Si ok a tutto, ma se esistono dei limiti è anche vero che nemmeno avvicinarcisi non ci fa certo bene.



Pep torna al Barca ?


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Il nostro problema invece è che non stiamo nemmeno nel limite, non le facciamo proprio. È questo ciò di cui ci si lamenta sul forum, giusto per rispondere a chi dice che noi si vorrebbe che Idiott facesse quanto fatto dal CITY; non è così. Suning ad esempio ha sempre sponsorizzato l’Inda ma stando nel 30% fissato dalla UEFA. Chi fa l’”evoluto” evidentemente non capisce che un conto è andare oltre i limiti, un conto è non prendere nemmeno le opportunità che ti vengono concesse dal regolamento perché hai una proprietà tirchia.
> 
> ...



Si ma quanto deve aumentare di sponsorizzazione per farci uscire dalla melma finanziaria in cui siamo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ma quanto deve aumentare di sponsorizzazione per farci uscire dalla melma finanziaria in cui siamo?



Il Milan ha 190 milioni di ricavi. L’Inter quando arrivò Suning ne aveva di meno, ora hanno raddoppiato il fatturato grazie alla proprietà. Credi che per il Milan avere 60 milioni di euro di denaro fresco in più (60 milioni ora che abbiamo ricavi per 190 milioni), denaro fresco che sarebbe nei limiti UEFA, ci sarebbe indifferente?

Già solo quello (e ripeto, stiamo parlando di operazioni perfettamente nei limiti, che non ci esporrebbero alla mannaia) sarebbe una spinta enorme.

Se a quello poi ci aggiungi i ricavi da stadio che arriveranno tra qualche anno saremmo a cavallo.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Pep torna al Barca ?



O al Barca o al Bayern, loro potrebbero permetterselo. La Juve dubito che potrebbe, quando al netto delle plusvalenze fattura quasi 300 milioni meno del Real e la metà del Barca.


----------



## mil77 (14 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il problema del city è che hanno fatto sponsorizzazioni fasulle.
> o meglio, si auto sponsorizzavano.
> 
> Cosa che fa lo stesso psg e infatti pure loro se la son vista male.



Psg è ancora sotto indagine...poi rischiano anche juve e inter...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pag è ancora sotto indagine...poi rischiano anche juve e inter...



La Juve non so, l’Inter dubito perché Suning non mi risulta che abbia sforato i limiti.


----------



## Giangy (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Comunque, secondo me alcuni giocatori, di quelli più importanti, del Manchester City, inizieranno già da adesso, ha chiedere la cessione in estate... non penso che giocatori come Agüero, Sterling, Sané, Silva, Bernardo Silva, Gabriel Jesus, Mendy, Laporte, Otamendi, Bravo, diciamo quasi metà rosa, non staranno di certo senza giocare le coppe europee, per due anni. Vedo già i gobbi, che si leccheranno i baffi, per questi giocatori. Mi auguro tanto, che il prima o poi, pure i ladri, avranno il dannato Fair play, sono il male del calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Comunque, secondo me alcuni giocatori, di quelli più importanti, del Manchester City, inizieranno già da adesso, ha chiedere la cessione in estate... non penso che giocatori come Agüero, Sterling, Sané, Silva, Bernardo Silva, Gabriel Jesus, Mendy, Laporte, Otamendi, Bravo, diciamo quasi metà rosa, non staranno di certo senza giocare le coppe europee, per due anni. Vedo già i gobbi che, si leccheranno i baffi, per questi giocatori. Mi auguro tanto, che il prima o poi, pure i ladri, avranno il dannato Fair play, sono il male del calcio.



E con quali soldi li prendono?


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Psg è ancora sotto indagine...poi rischiano anche juve e inter...



Volesse il cielo... 
Oggi il City, tra un po' il Psg... e poi i gobbi per le plusvalenze fasulle e infine i cugini tristi per le auto - sponsorizzazioni.
Dove devo firmare?


----------



## mil77 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Il nostro problema invece è che non stiamo nemmeno nel limite, non le facciamo proprio. È questo ciò di cui ci si lamenta sul forum, giusto per rispondere a chi dice che noi si vorrebbe che Idiott facesse quanto fatto dal CITY; non è così. Suning ad esempio ha sempre sponsorizzato l’Inda ma stando nel 30% fissato dalla UEFA. Chi fa l’”evoluto” evidentemente non capisce che un conto è andare oltre i limiti, un conto è non prendere nemmeno le opportunità che ti vengono concesse dal regolamento perché hai una proprietà tirchia.
> 
> ...



Suning tra sponsorizzazioni proprie e quelle di società a cui fa capo sta nel 30%? Ho seri dubbi, vedremo


----------



## Giangy (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E con quali soldi li prendono?



Non dico di certo tutti, ma qualcuno magari si.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Suning tra sponsorizzazioni proprie e quelle di società a cui fa capo sta nel 30%? Ho seri dubbi, vedremo



Beh Suning arrivò che l’Inter aveva 240 milioni di ricavi, un anno dopo l’Inter aveva 320 milioni di ricavi, per dire, a Settembre 2017 (dati di Calcio e finanza). Quindi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Non dico di certo tutti, ma qualcuno magari si.



Io so solo che quando sei a stento nella TOP 10 come fatturato e hai un monte ingaggi da TOP 3, il monte ingaggi lo devi diminuire, non aumentare.


----------



## mil77 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh Suning arrivò che l’Inter aveva 240 milioni di ricavi, un anno dopo l’Inter aveva 320 milioni di ricavi, per dire, a Settembre 2017 (dati di Calcio e finanza). Quindi...



Quindi? E l'anno dopo? E adesso che fatturato Ha?


----------



## Giangy (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che quando sei a stento nella TOP 10 come fatturato e hai un monte ingaggi da TOP 3, il monte ingaggi lo devi diminuire, non aumentare.



Si questo lo so. Comunque pare, che il Manchester City, sia già furioso con la UEFA... vuole fare un ricorso al Tas.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Febbraio 2020)

mah, io avrei preferito nessuna squalifica.

La permanenza nella zona grigia di psg e city mi ha fatto sempre sperare che poi magari un giorno sarebbe accaduto anche a noi. Così invece si ha la certezza che non ci saranno sconti... nemmeno per noi. E prima o poi anche noi dovremo fare i conti seriamente con il ffp. 
Ad oggi non abbiamo fatto altro che ritardare/evitare il problema, prima o poi dovremo affrontarlo di petto e saranno dolori.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Riguardo l'Inter, visto che le sue sponsorizzazioni arrivano in gran parte dalla Cina, potrebbe avere un calo a causa del crack economico coronavirus, chissà,attenzione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi? E l'anno dopo? E adesso che fatturato Ha?



Più o meno le sponsorizzazioni della proprietà sono rimaste stabili, da quello che mi risulta Suning ha pompato nell’Inter 227 milioni di euro in tre anni, quindi più o meno la “media” di denaro fresco immesso è quella, e non è incompatibile col fatturato Inda, stando alle regole UEFA. 

E guardate che ci conviene che sia così, capisco l’odio per l’Inda ma se la UEFA rendesse impossibile ad una nostra nuova proprietà persino fare quello che ha fatto Suning saremmo finiti davvero. Quindi occhio che un conto è il CITY o il PSG che sono palesemente andati oltre, ma se la UEFA impedisse anche il “mecenatismo alla Suning” sarebbero siluri neri per bianchi sederi per noi, seriamente. Perché un conto è avere un presente di melma, un conto è non avere speranze per il futuro.

Se il presente è di melma ma hai speranze è un conto, se ti ammazzano qualsiasi speranza tanto vale chiudere la porta, spegnere la luce, e lasciar riposare il morto in pace.



Giangy ha scritto:


> Si questo lo so. Comunque pare, che il Manchester City, sia già furioso con la UEFA... vuole fare un ricorso al Tas.



Forza City.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> mah, io avrei preferito nessuna squalifica.
> 
> La permanenza nella zona grigia di psg e city mi ha fatto sempre sperare che poi magari un giorno sarebbe accaduto anche a noi. Così invece si ha la certezza che non ci saranno sconti... nemmeno per noi. E prima o poi anche noi dovremo fare i conti seriamente con il ffp.
> Ad oggi non abbiamo fatto altro che ritardare/evitare il problema, prima o poi dovremo affrontarlo di petto e saranno dolori.



Il city è accusato di gonfiamenti e di non aver aiutato la UEFA, la nostra situazione è diversa credo, ma non seguo molto il ffp.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Suning tra sponsorizzazioni proprie e quelle di società a cui fa capo sta nel 30%? Ho seri dubbi, vedremo



l'inter sta avendo una crescita oggettivamente graduale. Sono passati dalla morsa del ffp, hanno accettato e portato a termine il settlement agreement e ora riescono a muoversi con più scioltezza.

Non è il psg o il city che dall'oggi al domani hanno cominciato a fare mercati da real madrid o barcellona.

A me è sempre puzzata più la juve. Tutti a guardare gli sceicchi, i russi, gli americani, ma l'infinta galassia imprenditoriale legata alla Exor di Agnelli non può permettere di gonfiare ricavi della Juve? Nella Juve non ci sarà mezzo ricavo commerciale non legato in un modo o nell'altro alla Exor.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Il nostro problema invece è che non stiamo nemmeno nel limite, non le facciamo proprio. È questo ciò di cui ci si lamenta sul forum, giusto per rispondere a chi dice che noi si vorrebbe che Idiott facesse quanto fatto dal CITY; non è così. Suning ad esempio ha sempre sponsorizzato l’Inda ma stando nel 30% fissato dalla UEFA. Chi fa l’”evoluto” evidentemente non capisce che un conto è andare oltre i limiti, un conto è non prendere nemmeno le opportunità che ti vengono concesse dal regolamento perché hai una proprietà tirchia.
> 
> ...



É vero si è vero no.

Nelle regole del fpf si parla di rispettare cifre che non siano coerenti con quelle di mercato e che comunque non possano superare il 30% del fatturato.
La chiave é proprio nella “cifra di mercato”. Ossia se per lo sponsor tecnico le societá del tuo livello prendono 8 milioni, anche se il limite del 30% ti permettesse di fare un contratto di 20, se la UEFA scopre che questa azienda é legata a te sono cavoli amari.
É quello che é successo al City, si parla di una sponsorizzazione di 68 milioni, di cui 60 “gonfiati”. Siamo ben sotto il limite del 30% del fatturato, ma assolutamente fuori dalle cifre di mercato. Una volta che la UEFA ha certificato che arrivavano da una societá dello sceicco... ecco la squalifica.

La questione é un gioco sottile, nel quale ad esempio prima Suning e adesso anche la Juve con il +200% del contratto jeep rischiano.

Ma magari il rischio é un’ammenda, e il gioco vale la candela.

Io resto del mio parere, ci si puó aiutare, ma non si deroga dal partire da una base con una societá finanziariamente sana.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> l'inter sta avendo una crescita oggettivamente graduale. Sono passati dalla morsa del ffp, hanno accettato e portato a termine il settlement agreement e ora riescono a muoversi con più scioltezza.
> 
> Non è il psg o il city che dall'oggi al domani hanno cominciato a fare mercati da real madrid o barcellona.
> 
> A me è sempre puzzata più la juve. Tutti a guardare gli sceicchi, i russi, gli americani, ma l'infinta galassia imprenditoriale legata alla Exor di Agnelli non può permettere di gonfiare ricavi della Juve? Nella Juve non ci sarà mezzo ricavo commerciale non legato in un modo o nell'altro alla Exor.




Esattamente. Chi spera che l’Inter venga bastonata di fatto spera nell’ultima e definitiva pietra tombale su di noi, perché se nemmeno fare quello che ha fatto l’Inter fosse possibile sarebbe finita per noi, ma finita davvero.

L’Inter ci ha messo tre anni dall’arrivo della nuova proprietà per diventare nemmeno favorita, ma semplice contender per lo scudetto e mera figurante in Europa. Se persino questo fosse impossibile da fare per noi e non potessimo nemmeno sperare di replicarne il percorso con una nuova proprietà, addio davvero, chiudiamo tutto e piantiamola con questa agonia, perché nulla avrebbe più senso.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il city è accusato di gonfiamenti e di non aver aiutato la UEFA, la nostra situazione è diversa credo, ma non seguo molto il ffp.



no, però più che altro io ho sempre sperato che fosse tutto una farsa. Il modo per noi per uscirne il più veloce possibile era questo. Scoperchiare una farsa. 
Se però dimostrano che l'UEFA non è una farsa, dovremo prima o poi percorrere anche noi la strada intrapresa negli anni passati da inter e roma ad esempio. O per lo meno fare discorsi tipo quelli che fanno napoli e lazio nella gestione del club.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É vero si è vero no.
> 
> Nelle regole del fpf si parla di rispettare cifre che non siano coerenti con quelle di mercato e che comunque non possano superare il 30% del fatturato.
> La chiave é proprio nella “cifra di mercato”. Ossia se per lo sponsor tecnico le societá del tuo livello prendono 8 milioni, anche se il limite del 30% ti permettesse di fare un contratto di 20, se la UEFA scopre che questa azienda é legata a te sono cavoli amari.
> ...



Io so solo che se l’Inter dovesse venire squalificata sarebbe davvero la fine. Parliamo pur sempre dell’Inter, di un club con 18 scudetti (17 va beh, visto che uno è di cartone), tre Champions e due titoli mondiali e nel mondo un numero di tifosi non tanto inferiore al nostro.

Prima sono passati sotto le forche caudine dell’SA, e in tre anni con Suning sono passati da club a stento da zona UEFA a contender per lo scudetto. In tre anni. Tre. Ai vecchi tempi in un anno passavi da metà classifica a scudetto in quello che allora era l’NBA del calcio e andavi sul tetto del mondo subito, se andavi in mano al proprietario giusto.

Se nemmeno un club del genere avesse le potenzialità per fare un percorso simile, triennale peraltro, senza essere punito dalla UEFA, ragazzi, beh, ci sarebbe davvero da piangere, perché vorrebbe dire che le speranze di risalita per noi sarebbero davvero nulle, e che è stato davvero creato un sistema di élite superchiusissimo nel quale non puoi inserirti.


----------



## overlord (14 Febbraio 2020)

Hanno il ricorso al Tas. E lo vinceranno. Scommetto quello che volete qui e ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> no, però più che altro io ho sempre sperato che fosse tutto una farsa. Il modo per noi per uscirne il più veloce possibile era questo. Scoperchiare una farsa.
> Se però dimostrano che l'UEFA non è una farsa, dovremo prima o poi percorrere anche noi la strada intrapresa negli anni passati da inter e roma ad esempio. O per lo meno fare discorsi tipo quelli che fanno napoli e lazio nella gestione del club.



L’ideale sarebbe abbandonare la UEFA e creare insieme PSG, CITY e altri top club un’altra lega a parte che non sia sotto la giurisdizione UEFA e nella quale non ci siano i paletti dell’FPF. Vedrai quanto ci mettono i parrucconi della UEFA ad abbassare la cresta.

Bisogna far saltare il banco, hanno cotto il razzo loro e la loro pezzenteria imposta per decreto. Non esiste che tu debba andare in giro con scarponi che fanno stop a tre metri anche se hai Bill Gates dietro solo perché non ti sei fatto il nome a suo tempo o perché pur avendolo sei stato distrutto dal tuo vecchio proprietario (questo è il caso delle milanesi).

È una roba rivoltante.



overlord ha scritto:


> Hanno il ricorso al Tas. E lo vinceranno. Scommetto quello che volete qui e ora.



Speriamo, è cruciale che il CITY vinca.

In caso perdesse, ancora più cruciale sarebbe sfanculare la UEFA e creare la superlega europea senza limiti di FPF, e la UEFA resti pure col cerino in mano.

Anche Florentino Perez parlava di creare una superlega europea, tra l’altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Comunque, secondo me alcuni giocatori, di quelli più importanti, del Manchester City, inizieranno già da adesso, ha chiedere la cessione in estate... non penso che giocatori come Agüero, Sterling, Sané, Silva, Bernardo Silva, Gabriel Jesus, Mendy, Laporte, Otamendi, Bravo, diciamo quasi metà rosa, non staranno di certo senza giocare le coppe europee, per due anni. Vedo già i gobbi, che si leccheranno i baffi, per questi giocatori. Mi auguro tanto, che il prima o poi, pure i ladri, avranno il dannato Fair play, sono il male del calcio.



Rimane comunque la vetrina della Premier giocata ai vertici, cosa che comunque vale piú di una champions con la Lazio o anche l’Inter. Lo UTD partecipa in modo saltuario la CL, ma non é che non riesca ad attirare nessuno.

I problemi piuttosto sono altri per il City:

1) non potrá in caso di necessitá appoggiarsi troppo alle sponsorizzazioni riparatorie.
2) senza i ricavi da CL se non vuole infilarsi in una spirale recessiva dovrá regolarsi con le spese.
3) con lo UK fuori dall’Europa, la regola del massimo di extracomunitari (e da fine anno anche i tedeschi e olandesi lo saranno), dovrá cedere molti “stranieri”.

Comunque manca ancora il passaggio al TAS.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che se l’Inter dovesse venire squalificata sarebbe davvero la fine. Parliamo pur sempre dell’Inter, di un club con 18 scudetti (17 va beh, visto che uno è di cartone), tre Champions e due titoli mondiali e nel mondo un numero di tifosi non tanto inferiore al nostro.
> 
> Prima sono passati sotto le forche caudine dell’SA, e in tre anni con Suning sono passati da club a stento da zona UEFA a contender per lo scudetto. In tre anni. Tre. Ai vecchi tempi in un anno passavi da metà classifica a top mondo se andavi in mano al proprietario giusto.
> 
> Se nemmeno un club del genere avesse le potenzialità per fare un percorso simile senza essere punito dalla UEFA, ragazzi, beh, ci sarebbe davvero da piangere, perché vorrebbe dire che le speranze di risalita per noi sarebbero davvero nulle, e che è stato davvero creato un sistema di élite superchiusissimo nel quale non puoi inserirti.



esatto.
Se non va bene la gestione dell'Inter fatta in questi anni da 3 proprietà diverse (perchè già con gli ultimi anni di Moratti alla fine hanno cominciato a ridimensionarsi economicamente in ottica ffp), tanto vale ritirarsi. Fra 20 anni saremo ancora come siamo ora. 
L'unica speranza in questi anni è di vedere il Milan fare il percorso di crescita coerente fatto dall'Inter o dall'Atletico di Madrid o dal Tottenham. Considerando però che l'Inter è oltretutto la squadra più simile a noi per ovvi motivi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> Se non va bene la gestione dell'Inter fatta in questi anni da 3 proprietà diverse (perchè già con gli ultimi anni di Moratti alla fine hanno cominciato a ridimensionarsi economicamente in ottica ffp), tanto vale ritirarsi. Fra 20 anni saremo ancora come siamo ora.
> L'unica speranza in questi anni è di vedere il Milan fare il percorso di crescita coerente fatto dall'Inter o dall'Atletico di Madrid o dal Tottenham. Considerando però che l'Inter è oltretutto la squadra più simile a noi per ovvi motivi.



Assolutamente, quoto tutto per filo e per segno. L’Inter è la squadra più simile a noi anche per, ed è tutto meno che secondario, la città unita al bacino di tifosi che abbiamo (imparagonabile con Atletico e Tottenham). Milano è una città in crescita enorme, esponenziale, e se nemmeno le squadre di una città simile, che rischia di diventare, con la Brexit, il principale polo finanziario europeo, potessero risalire, vorrebbe davvero dire che è stato creato un sistema più blindato di Fort Knox.

Inoltre sia l’Atletico che il Tottenham hanno potenzialità ben inferiori alle milanesi, quelle sono squadre da vittoria sporadica, le milanesi se non azzoppate da regolamenti ad hoc sono squadre da vertice in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Quindi per noi, paradossalmente, è fondamentale che almeno il “progetto Inter” non venga sanzionato. So che sembra paradossale dirlo ma così è.

Anche perché me ne faccio poco di vedere l’Inter tornare pezzente e magari vincere qualche derby il prossimo anno se poi dovremo stare a guardare gli altri vincere.

Ancora più fondamentale sarebbe che il CITY vincesse il ricorso e facesse saltare il banco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ideale sarebbe abbandonare la UEFA e creare insieme PSG, CITY e altri top club un’altra lega a parte che non sia sotto la giurisdizione UEFA e nella quale non ci siano i paletti dell’FPF. Vedrai quanto ci mettono i parrucconi della UEFA ad abbassare la cresta.
> 
> Bisogna far saltare il banco, hanno cotto il razzo loro e la loro pezzenteria imposta per decreto.
> 
> ...



Forse non capite che il 90% dei club top ama il FPF che garantisce loro equilibrio nei conti e il 90% dei non-top club non hanno nessuna intenzione di finanziare un’operazione con debiti milionari.

Figuratevi una Lega con Real, Barca, UTD, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Bayern, Juve, Inter, Atletico Madrid, Borussia DOrtmund e Milan (almeno con l’attuale proprietá).

E una “superlega” con City, PSG, Olimpiakos e Fenerbache.

Chissá dove andranno i diritti televisivi e i giocatori top.

Di miliardari che pagano milioni e milioni per far giocare i giocatori europei nel,loro giardino ne sono sempre esistiti è sempre esisteranno (arabi, cinesi..). Ma non funzionano.

Io tifo perché le regole vengano applicate e il City, se colpevole, punito.

Un mondo senza il fpf diventerebbe il parco giochi dei ricconi petrolieri....


----------



## Milanlove (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ideale sarebbe abbandonare la UEFA e creare insieme PSG, CITY e altri top club un’altra lega a parte che non sia sotto la giurisdizione UEFA e nella quale non ci siano i paletti dell’FPF. Vedrai quanto ci mettono i parrucconi della UEFA ad abbassare la cresta.
> 
> Bisogna far saltare il banco, hanno cotto il razzo loro e la loro pezzenteria imposta per decreto. Non esiste che tu debba andare in giro con scarponi che fanno stop a tre metri anche se hai Bill Gates dietro solo perché non ti sei fatto il nome a suo tempo o perché pur avendolo sei stato distrutto dal tuo vecchio proprietario (questo è il caso delle milanesi).
> 
> È una roba rivoltante.



E ma non puoi neanche fare un discorso del genere solo perchè noi, per nostra incompetenza, non siamo in grado di adeguarci. Vallo a dire ad esempio a Roma e Inter che da domani cambia tutto. Questi hanno sputato sangue per anni cedendo i loro giocatori migliori o comprando palate di parametri zero o prestiti, adesso siccome la nostra dirigenza e proprietà non è in grado di fare lo stesso, bisogna far saltare il banco.
Io la farei domani mattina la Super lega europea, ma capirei se poi ci fossero i contrari a riguardo (gli esclusi e chi si è adeguato per anni alla situazione nell'ultimo decennio).
La verità è che anche noi dobbiamo cominciare a rimboccarci le maniche e lavorare seriamente a livello dirigenziale. 
Anche se in anni differenti, in situazione economica finanziaria difficile la roma è costretta a vendere a 45 milioni Salah, mentre noi spendiamo 80 milioni per paquetà e piatek. Ci vuole serietà e competenza, non si può sfuggire all'infinito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> Se non va bene la gestione dell'Inter fatta in questi anni da 3 proprietà diverse (perchè già con gli ultimi anni di Moratti alla fine hanno cominciato a ridimensionarsi economicamente in ottica ffp), tanto vale ritirarsi. Fra 20 anni saremo ancora come siamo ora.
> L'unica speranza in questi anni è di vedere il Milan fare il percorso di crescita coerente fatto dall'Inter o dall'Atletico di Madrid o dal Tottenham. Considerando però che l'Inter è oltretutto la squadra più simile a noi per ovvi motivi.



Il primo passo é equilibrare il bilancio, poi lo spazio per crescere c’è.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

overlord ha scritto:


> Hanno il ricorso al Tas. E lo vinceranno. Scommetto quello che volete qui e ora.



Può essere.

Certo non bisogna tifare per una eventualitá del genere.

In ogni caso, anche non fosse una squalifica di due anni e 30 milioni, sará comunque una mega stangata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse non capite che il 90% dei club top ama il FPF che garantisce loro equilibrio nei conti e il 90% dei non-top club non hanno nessuna intenzione di finanziare un’operazione con debiti milionari.
> 
> Figuratevi una Lega con Real, Barca, UTD, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Bayern, Juve, Inter, Atletico Madrid, Borussia DOrtmund e Milan (almeno con l’attuale proprietá).
> 
> ...



Ovviamente io parlavo di una superlega alla quale aderiscano tutti i top club europei per non avere limiti di spesa, è chiaro che altrimenti non funzionerebbe. Anche Florentino Perez aveva caldeggiato questa idea, comunque.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Può essere.
> 
> Certo non bisogna tifare per una eventualitá del genere.
> 
> In ogni caso, anche non fosse una squalifica di due anni e 30 milioni, sará comunque una mega stangata.



Tifiamo perché vengano squalificati, quello sì che sarebbe il bene del calcio. Che brutto vedere un club che prima non vinceva mai nulla diventare un top mondiale (stesso discorso del Leicester che senza sforare di brutto in quegli anni non avrebbe mai vinto lo scudetto di Ranieri), un calcio dove vincono sempre le stesse, l’ammazzasogni per eccellenza, è ciò per cui dobbiamo tifare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> no, però più che altro io ho sempre sperato che fosse tutto una farsa. Il modo per noi per uscirne il più veloce possibile era questo. Scoperchiare una farsa.
> Se però dimostrano che l'UEFA non è una farsa, dovremo prima o poi percorrere anche noi la strada intrapresa negli anni passati da inter e roma ad esempio. O per lo meno fare discorsi tipo quelli che fanno napoli e lazio nella gestione del club.



Ma lo possiamo fare partendo da una base di fatturato che con noi fuori dall’Europa é pari alla loro in CL e con una base di milioni di tifosi in piú.

Con lo stadio nuovo il nostro margine di crescita le altre se lo sognano.

Ma prima di tutto dobbiamo fare le pulizie in casa.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo passo é equilibrare il bilancio, poi lo spazio per crescere c’è.



esatto.

Invece di spendere 80 milioni per piatek e paquetà, non compri nessuno e vendi donnarumma. Questa è l'amara verità.
Noi fino ad oggi invece non abbiamo fatto altro che pensare prima al broker misterioso "amico" dello stato cinese pronto a dominare il mondo, poi ai super mega avvocati di elliott che mettono in ginocchio gli stati nazionali e ora con qualche giornalista andiamo ad importunare un miliardario come Arnault.
Ma quand'è che cominceremo a gestire il Milan in maniera seria senza pensare a saltare anni e tappe di un inevitabile processo di ridimensionamento finanziario-economico? Giusto in questo gennaio abbiamo forse cominciato a pensarci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma lo possiamo fare partendo da una base di fatturato che con noi fuori dall’Europa é pari alla loro in CL e con una base di milioni di tifosi in piú.
> 
> Con lo stadio nuovo il nostro margine di crescita le altre se lo sognano.
> 
> Ma prima di tutto dobbiamo fare le pulizie in casa.



Lo stadio anche dopo l’ok (che spero arrivi il prima possibile) sarà inaugurabile nel Settembre 2024. Tra quello e prima che si inizino a vedere i frutti ciao core.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É vero si è vero no.
> 
> Nelle regole del fpf si parla di rispettare cifre che non siano coerenti con quelle di mercato e che comunque non possano superare il 30% del fatturato.
> La chiave é proprio nella “cifra di mercato”. Ossia se per lo sponsor tecnico le societá del tuo livello prendono 8 milioni, anche se il limite del 30% ti permettesse di fare un contratto di 20, se la UEFA scopre che questa azienda é legata a te sono cavoli amari.
> ...


No, aspetta. La storia dei 60 milioni di 68 è un dato proveniente da football leaks. Nel comunicato che ho trovato sul sito ufficiale della UEFA si parla solo genericamente di violazioni, non sappiamo quali siano in concreto tali violazioni. Considerando l’ammontare della voce “altri ricavi” del bilancio del City, dubito che sia una questione di soli 60 milioni. Anche perché, oltre al fatto che una sponsorizzazione del genere è teoricamente consentita alla luce del fatturato complessivo del City, in caso di sponsorizzazioni che superino il fair value, la UEFA si limita a escludere l’eccedenza dai calcoli ai fini del break-even.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No, aspetta. La storia dei 60 milioni di 68 è un dato proveniente da football leaks. Nel comunicato che ho trovato sul sito ufficiale della UEFA si parla solo genericamente di violazioni, non sappiamo quali siano in concreto tali violazioni. Considerando l’ammontare della voce “altri ricavi” del bilancio del City, dubito che sia una questione di soli 60 milioni. Anche perché, oltre a essere consentita alla luce del fatturato complessivo del City, in caso di sponsorizzazioni che superino il fair value, la UEFA si limita a escludere l’eccedenza dai calcoli ai fini del break-even.



È quello che penso pure io.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Chissà Elliott e Gazidis come gongolano, adesso che c'è la smoking gun sulla veridicità dell'FFP.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente io parlavo di una superlega alla quale aderiscano tutti i top club europei per non avere limiti di spesa, è chiaro che altrimenti non funzionerebbe. Anche Florentino Perez aveva caldeggiato questa idea, comunque.
> 
> 
> 
> Tifiamo perché vengano squalificati, quello sì che sarebbe il bene del calcio. Che brutto vedere un club che prima non vinceva mai nulla diventare un top mondiale (stesso discorso del Leicester che senza sforare di brutto in quegli anni non avrebbe mai vinto lo scudetto di Ranieri), un calcio dove vincono sempre le stesse, l’ammazzasogni per eccellenza, è ciò per cui dobbiamo tifare.



Negli ultimi 20 anni abbiamo avuto 18 diverse finaliste di CL ( e non PSG e City...)

É chiaro che il futuro é quello di una competizione di élite alla quale parteciperanno le squadre di élite, ma all’interno di quel gruppo la competizione sará equilibrata.

É impensabile creare un mondo per dove la Pallacanetro Cantú compete con il Lakers. Ma certamente si puó creare un mondo dove il Liverpool, disgraziata nella metá di destra della premier e senza una proprietá che inietta denaro, puó diventare la squadra dominante al mondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque se è vero, ripeto se è vero. Il City ha fatto peggio di noi, il Milan aveva i conti in Rosso ma erano li visibili. Questi del City a quanto pare hanno falsificato i conti. Molto peggio.. se ne escono puliti sarebbe ingiusto onestamente e mi aspetto che Elliot faccia fuoco e fiamme.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chissà Elliott e Gazidis come gongolano, adesso che c'è la smoking gun sulla veridicità dell'FFP.



Anche la nostra squalifica un pó fumava.


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chissà Elliott e Gazidis come gongolano, adesso che c'è la smoking gun sulla veridicità dell'FFP.



Non c’è nessuna veridicità. Dietro la squalifica del City c’è Andrea Agnelli e la sua ritorsione per non aver liberato Guardiola (probabile che ci siamo anche questioni extracalcio).
Ma la Juve ora rischia una controffensiva pesante.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ideale sarebbe abbandonare la UEFA e creare insieme PSG, CITY e altri top club un’altra lega a parte che non sia sotto la giurisdizione UEFA e nella quale non ci siano i paletti dell’FPF. Vedrai quanto ci mettono i parrucconi della UEFA ad abbassare la cresta.
> 
> Bisogna far saltare il banco, hanno cotto il razzo loro e la loro pezzenteria imposta per decreto. Non esiste che tu debba andare in giro con scarponi che fanno stop a tre metri anche se hai Bill Gates dietro solo perché non ti sei fatto il nome a suo tempo o perché pur avendolo sei stato distrutto dal tuo vecchio proprietario (questo è il caso delle milanesi).
> 
> È una roba rivoltante.



Ne parli come se in un'ipotetica superlega il Milan andasse a comandare quando farebbe lo sparring partner di turno relegato in posizioni di coda, presente più per la storia che per meriti attuali, una sorta d'Italia delle sei nazioni del rugby. Prendere cinquine o più ogni settimana non sarebbe bellissimo anche se dal Real o dal City 

In una superlega dovresti incassare più dai diritti televisivi ma i campioni sceglierebbero le altre già competitive che ti porterebbero via i pochi buoni che ti hanno lasciato crescere

In una Superlega ha senso entrarci se sei già al livello delle altre come rosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 20 anni abbiamo avuto 18 diverse finaliste di CL ( e non PSG e City...)
> 
> É chiaro che il futuro é quello di una competizione di élite alla quale parteciperanno le squadre di élite, ma all’interno di quel gruppo la competizione sará equilibrata.
> 
> É impensabile creare un mondo per dove la Pallacanetro Cantú compete con il Lakers. Ma certamente si puó creare un mondo dove il Liverpool, disgraziata nella metá di destra della premier e senza una proprietá che inietta denaro, puó diventare la squadra dominante al mondo.



Grazie al ciuffolo, con gli introiti della Premier uniti al bacino di tifosi nostro (se non ricordo male abbiamo più o meno lo stesso numero di tifosi del Liverpool, 82/83 milioni a testa nel mondo) anche noi torneremmo ai livelli del Liverpool. Se però sei nella derelitta Serie A le cose cambiano (in una Superlega invece avremmo introiti paragonabili). Per questo dico che almeno è importante che il progetto Inter non venga bocciato. Almeno quello.



Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ne parli come se in un'ipotetica superlega il Milan andasse a comandare quando farebbe lo sparring partner di turno relegato in posizioni di coda, presente più per la storia che per meriti attuali, una sorta d'Italia delle sei nazioni del rugby. Prendere cinquine o più ogni settimana non sarebbe bellissimo anche se dal Real o dal City
> 
> In una superlega dovresti incassare più dai diritti televisivi ma i campioni sceglierebbero le altre già competitive che ti porterebbero via i pochi buoni che ti hanno lasciato crescere
> 
> In una Superlega ha senso entrarci se sei già al livello delle altre come rosa



Chiaro, io parlo di un Milan con stadio di proprietà e proprietario danaroso, non certo della Milanmpdoria attuale. Mi pare ovvio. Ma se crollasse l’FPF e arrivasse un proprietario da Milan libero di investire ci metteremmo poco a tornare ai nostri livelli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio anche dopo l’ok (che spero arrivi il prima possibile) sarà inaugurabile nel Settembre 2024. Tra quello e prima che si inizino a vedere i frutti ciao core.



Ma Un paio nello stesso anno tra Lazio, Atalanta Roma e Napoli, se spendiamo bene le nostre risorse, prima o poi le batteremo e una volta entrati in CL, i nostri tifosi scaveranno il solco, le altre senza CL arretreranno e poi, arrivato lo stadio ciao ciao.

Ma il primo passo é spendere bene le,proprie risorse.

Finché spenderemo 13 milioni l’anno per Biglia & C sará difficile farlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie al ciuffolo, con gli introiti della Premier uniti al bacino di tifosi nostro anche noi torneremmo ai livelli del Liverpool. Se però sei nella derelitta Serie A le cose cambiano. Per questo dico che almeno è importante che il progetto Inter non venga bocciato. Almeno quello.



Bundesliga, Liga e Serie A, hanno potenziale inespresso e non lasceranno facilmente strada libera alla Premier.

La Superlega in prospettiva é anche questo.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche la nostra squalifica un pó fumava.



Certo. Ma mica mi verrai a dire che adesso gli girano le scatole perché non possono spendere ...



Aron ha scritto:


> Non c’è nessuna veridicità. Dietro la squalifica del City c’è Andrea Agnelli e la sua ritorsione per non aver liberato Guardiola (probabile che ci siamo anche questioni extracalcio).
> Ma la Juve ora rischia una controffensiva pesante.



Tu dici? Potrebbe essere, anche se codesto scenario mi sembra una fantasia un po' forzata.

Se avessero la potenza politica avrebbero incamerato le ultime CL, ancora prima di CR7. Secondo me non ce la fanno nemmeno quest'anno, sono troppo scarsi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma mica mi verrai a dire che adesso gli girano le scatole perché non possono spendere ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Giuve ha possibilità di vincere la CL paragonabili a quelle che noi abbiamo quest’anno di arrivare quarti.




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bundesliga, Liga e Serie A, hanno potenziale inespresso e non lasceranno facilmente strada libera alla Premier.
> 
> 
> La Superlega in prospettiva é anche questo.



Questo se non si strozza qualunque tentativo di risalita delle big decadute, però. Perché senza le milanesi e con la sola Juve la Serie A è NULLA.

Clubs perdenti da sempre e per sempre come le romane e il Nabbule abbiamo visto che non possono portare lustro alla Serie A.




Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> 
> Invece di spendere 80 milioni per piatek e paquetà, non compri nessuno e vendi donnarumma. Questa è l'amara verità.
> Noi fino ad oggi invece non abbiamo fatto altro che pensare prima al broker misterioso "amico" dello stato cinese pronto a dominare il mondo, poi ai super mega avvocati di elliott che mettono in ginocchio gli stati nazionali e ora con qualche giornalista andiamo ad importunare un miliardario come Arnault.
> Ma quand'è che cominceremo a gestire il Milan in maniera seria senza pensare a saltare anni e tappe di un inevitabile processo di ridimensionamento finanziario-economico? Giusto in questo gennaio abbiamo forse cominciato a pensarci.



Si ma, come ti dicevo (e tu ne convenivi), questo discorso è valido se poi ALMENO un percorso come quello dell’Inter risulta fattibile. Perché se per disgrazia (guarda te cosa mi tocca scrivere, augurarmi il bene dell’Inda) perfino l’Inda dopo tutta la melma mangiata dovesse avere problemi perché in tre anni con un colosso come Suning dietro ha “osato” diventare una contender per lo scudetto (e stiamo pur sempre parlando dell’Inter eh, non della Rometta, con tutto il rispetto), sarebbe notte fonda. Insomma, passeremmo dalla prospettiva di avere un cunicolo stretto stretto e pieno di mer.da da attraversare per tornare a vedere la luce all’essere chiusi in un bunker senza finestre nè uscite di alcun tipo, con due lastre di acciaio costellate da spuntoni metallici di 40 cm l’uno che si avvicinano inesorabilmente.

In pratica...there’s nowhere to run to, baby!










Il cunicolo stretto stretto e pieno di mer.da lo puoi attraversare, nell’altro scenario sei senza scampo, come scritto da te prima, tra 20 anni saremo ancora nella melma di adesso.


----------



## EmmePi (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ben gli sta, questi han fatto quel che volevano e ora pagano molto pesantemente.
> Attenzione a dove andrà Pep a questo punto.
> Proviamoci



Si, intando per anni ha fatto come voleva, s'è fatta lo squadrone e starà solo 2 anni fuori dalla cl... e magari riuscirà a patteggiare una sola stagione.
Noi attenti al FPF e gli anni fuori dalla Cl non si contano!!!


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Giuve ha possibilità di vincere la CL paragonabili a quelle che noi abbiamo quest’anno di arrivare quarti.



Sì, ma figurati.

Ma voi dove la vedete la potenza di questa juve? Ronaldo è già sul viale del tramonto, Pjanic è scarsissimo quando paragonato con altri centrocampisti da CL, Higuain è bollito, Chiellini finito, Bonucci mediocre, Cuadrado over 30, Ramsey non mi sembra eccezionale. Chi hanno buono? Forse Dybala ogni tanto ha qualche colpo.

Gli è toccato ricorrere a Valeri, il CR7 degli arbitri, per avere ragione di noi, in 10, e con un rigore.

Ormai è andata, dovevano vincerla 2 anni fa. Tranne un paio di elementi, la squadra è totalmente da rifondare. Chissà dove troveranno i soldi. Secondo me si devono vendere la Ferrari, se no non ce la fanno.


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ottima notizia, almeno adesso vedremo se il FPF è una roba seria oppure una farsa.

Io resto convinto della farsa e che faranno ricorso e tutta la baracca crollerà.

C'è anche da dire che se l'UEFA vince almeno ci mettiamo il cuore in pace e ci diamo definitivamente all'ippica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

leggo molti commenti che fanno ridere, scusate....
parecchi a festeggiare con "io l'avevo detto" e bla bla bla...

1 - vedremo come andrà a finire, per ora non hanno ancora saltato nessuna coppa

2 - hanno comunque fatto ciò che volevano per 10 anni o giù di li

3 - anche se fosse tra 2 anni sono li in rampa di lancio, quindi avran vissuto 8 anni da leoni e 2 da pecore. noi rimaniamo asini.

4 - hanno superato il limite di autosponsorizzazione. noi se solo avessimo autosponsorizzato 1 euro piangeremmo di gioia


quindi prego i fan del fpf di darsi una calmata. che per ora non hanno dimostrato proprio niente...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggo molti commenti che fanno ridere, scusate....
> parecchi a festeggiare con "io l'avevo detto" e bla bla bla...
> 
> 1 - vedremo come andrà a finire, per ora non hanno ancora saltato nessuna coppa
> ...



Infatti il quarto punto è il più cruciale, ma subito erano partiti i soloni che dicevano che noi pretendiamo il “proprietario supereroe” quando ci basterebbe uno che ci aiuti ENTRO i limiti fissati.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma figurati.
> 
> Ma voi dove la vedete la potenza di questa juve? Ronaldo è già sul viale del tramonto, Pjanic è scarsissimo quando paragonato con altri centrocampisti da CL, Higuain è bollito, Chiellini finito, Bonucci mediocre, Cuadrado over 30, Ramsey non mi sembra eccezionale. Chi hanno buono? Forse Dybala ogni tanto ha qualche colpo.
> 
> ...



Ah guarda, amico mio, non dirlo a me, che sfondi una porta aperta; dovresti dirlo a tutti i milanisti da sindrome di Stoccolma colpiti che parlano della Giuve come se fosse una potenza stile Real dei Galacticos o Milan anni ‘90 (e perfino noi nel ‘96, dopo il quindicesimo scudetto, crollammo, pur essendo i più ricchi di tutti e non essendoci l’FPF, e ci mettemmo sette anni per tornare grandi davvero).

Sono settimane che dico che la Giuve è arrivata al termine e che non potranno permettersi manco di mantenersi a questi livelli, figuriamoci diventare più forti (che è ciò che dovrebbero fare per vincere la CL), avevo anche aperto un topic http://www.milanworld.net/ciabattini-bilancio-juve-preoccupante-vt85106.html


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti il quarto punto è il più cruciale, ma subito erano partiti i soloni che dicevano che noi pretendiamo il “proprietario supereroe” quando ci basterebbe uno che ci aiuti ENTRO i limiti fissati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vedrai che si calmeranno in fretta. è tutto da vedere.

ci sono anche altre questioni da valutare: se penalizzano il city a ruota ci finiscono dietro psg e forse altre. e staranno li a vedere che la juve trucca i bilanci enon viene squalificata? non credo.
altra questione potrebbe essere davvero un tentativo di vendetta di agnelli.
altra ancora... il city è parecchio che spende e non vince. potrebbe essere una "scusa" in accordo con la uefa perchè l'arabo vuol chiudere i rubinetti. 

io non credo che un sistema che va avanti da 10 anni finisca così in 1 ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vedrai che si calmeranno in fretta. è tutto da vedere.
> 
> ci sono anche altre questioni da valutare: se penalizzano il city a ruota ci finiscono dietro psg e forse altre. e staranno li a vedere che la juve trucca i bilanci enon viene squalificata? non credo.
> altra questione potrebbe essere davvero un tentativo di vendetta di agnelli.
> ...



Io spero che stiano tentando davvero di penalizzare il City per gli sforamenti e che il City vinca il ricorso mandando tutto gambe all’aria.

Per quanto riguarda Agnelli, in Europa non conta un quarzo, da sempre. Gli hanno regalato la CL dell’85 con quel rigore sulla trequarti per via della tragedia successa sugli spalti (tanto che Tardelli a più riprese ha detto di NON avere mai vinto la Champions nonostante fosse in campo quella sera ) ma finita lì, la Juve in Europa non conta nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Clamoroso venisse confermato.
Non sono uno di quei tifosi sempre con la calcolatrice in mano, ma nemmeno uno di quelli che aspettavano il messia che mettesse soldi a fondo perduto. 
Vedremo come andrà a finire cmq


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io spero che stiano tentando davvero di penalizzare il City per gli sforamenti e che il City vinca il ricorso mandando tutto gambe all’aria.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Agnelli, in Europa non conta un quarzo, da sempre. Gli hanno regalato la CL dell’85 con quel rigore sulla trequarti per via della tragedia successa sugli spalti (tanto che Tardelli a più riprese ha detto di NON avere mai vinto la Champions nonostante fosse in campo quella sera ) ma finita lì, la Juve in Europa non conta nulla.



i tempi son cambiati e non ne sarei così sicuro. gli arbitraggi ed i sorteggi degli ultimi anni non sono molto incoraggianti


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i tempi son cambiati e non ne sarei così sicuro. gli arbitraggi ed i sorteggi degli ultimi anni non sono molto incoraggianti


I tentacoli della piovra si espandono...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i tempi son cambiati e non ne sarei così sicuro. gli arbitraggi ed i sorteggi degli ultimi anni non sono molto incoraggianti



Non mi risulta che la Giuve abbia avuto chissà quali arbitraggi favorevoli in Europa. Il rigore al novantatreesimo a Madrid ne è l’emblema. C’era tutto ma in Serie A mai e poi mai lo avrebbero dato. Inoltre in Europa ci sono potenze ben superiori che di certo non accettano di farsi mettere il pene mallavato in faccia dal Monociglio.

Se la Juve dovesse vincere in Europa lo farebbe coi suoi mezzi reali (e infatti è per quello che in Champions ha vinto un quinto delle milanesi mente in Serie A ha più scudetti di Milan e Inter messe insieme).



Solo ha scritto:


> I tentacoli della piovra si espandono...



A Madrid, Londra, Monaco di Baviera, Manchester e Barcellona si stanno cacando sotto, guarda. Un club che fattura al netto delle plusvalenze, quasi 300 milioni in meno del Real e ha un monte ingaggi solo 20 milioni inferiore (tradotto= ridimensionamento is coming, perché si è trattato di un all-in fallimentare per vincere la CL ma non è sostenibile, nel lungo periodo, un simile monte ingaggi con il loro fatturato) è proprio una piovra temibilissima in Europa.


----------



## Raryof (14 Febbraio 2020)

Come ne godo.
Assaggiate un po' di questa minestra, signori.


----------



## Manue (14 Febbraio 2020)

A questo punto spero che sia chiaro a tutti che il FFP sia una realtà...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ben gli sta, questi han fatto quel che volevano e ora pagano molto pesantemente.
> Attenzione a dove andrà Pep a questo punto.
> Proviamoci


Bravo! Lo dico da tempo: o prendiamo uno come Guardiola oppure restiamo sempre dove stiamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero che sia chiaro a tutti che il FFP sia una realtà...



Bisogna vedere cosa accadrà col ricorso. Se dovessero vincerlo sarebbe una vittoria per tutto il calcio che è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni dove anche squadre come Parma, City e Leicester potevano aspirare alla gloria (e si, il Parma poi ha fatto la fine che ha fatto, ma vaglielo a dire ai suoi tifosi che sarebbe stato meglio per loro avere sempre e solo squadre mediocri che vediamo se concordano. Vaglielo a dire che sarebbe stato meglio fare 100 anni da pecora senza manco godersi quei 10 anni da leoni) e non un rigido sistema feudale nel quale i powers that be fanno regole che li tutelano dalla concorrenza.

Il Leicester stesso per vincere la Premier è andato in rosso di brutto, ma il calcio è anche quello, il Leicester che vince la Premier o il Porto di Mourinho che vince la Champions. La magia del calcio è anche quella, l’FPF è la morte di tutto ciò che ha reso il calcio lo sport più bello del mondo.

Ha reso il calcio la morte dei sogni, creando un sistema a caste chiusissimo.

Se ci fosse stato nell’86 ora probabilmente avremmo la metà della metà della bacheca che abbiamo, anche perché pur avendo avuto 20 anni grandiosi dal 1950 al 1970 non avevamo un brand come quello di ora da sfruttare per uscire dalla morsa dell’FPF.

Con l’FPF a metà anni ‘80 i casciavit è probabile che nel 2019 avrebbero festeggiato il quarantennale dell’ultimo scudetto e il cinquantennale della seconda e ultima Champions.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si, intando per anni ha fatto come voleva, s'è fatta lo squadrone e starà solo 2 anni fuori dalla cl... e magari riuscirà a patteggiare una sola stagione.
> Noi attenti al FPF e gli anni fuori dalla Cl non si contano!!!



Noi... attenti... al FPF...!!!

Non si puó proprio leggere....

Abbiamo speso a piene mani tanto che ci hanno esclusi!

Iniziamo a rispettare le regole del fpf, iscriviamoci senza squalifiche o limitazioni..l poi possiamo dire di aver rispettato il fpf...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia, almeno adesso vedremo se il FPF è una roba seria oppure una farsa.
> 
> Io resto convinto della farsa e che faranno ricorso e tutta la baracca crollerà.
> 
> C'è anche da dire che se l'UEFA vince almeno ci mettiamo il cuore in pace e ci diamo definitivamente all'ippica.



Che poi guarda che la cosa assurda è questa: è nato come sistema per impedire ai club di fare il botto e fare la fine dei vari Parma, Lazio ecc, e ok, questo mi sta bene.

Ma allora, se si vuole preservare la competitive balance, perché non dare più spazio ai voluntary agreements?

Col voluntary agreement da un lato tuteli i club dal fallimento, dall’altro applichi quella necessaria flessibilità per dare loro la possibilità di crescere.

In questo modo, invece, la motivazione originaria di rendere i clubs “sostenibili” decade, permane solo superficialmente ma risulta evidente che la VERA, REALE, motivazione sia quella di impedire nuovi Chelsea, PSG, Parma, City ecc, cioè club che erano il nulla e diventano qualcuno, e allo stesso tempo così impedisci alle nobili decadute di rialzare la testa tenendogliela infilata nella tazza del cesso.

È un sistema quasi diabolico, se ci pensate, poi più che il CITY dovremmo darci all’ippica se venisse penalizzata anche l’Inter, perché se anche il loro percorso gradiuale e non privo di ostacoli fosse impossibile vorrebbe semplicemente dire che non c’è più spazio per noi, che il mondo del calcio non vuole lasciarci riemergere.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa accadrà col ricorso. Se dovessero vincerlo sarebbe una vittoria per tutto il calcio che è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni dove anche squadre come Parma, City e Leicester potevano aspirare alla gloria (e si, il Parma poi ha fatto la fine che ha fatto, ma vaglielo a dire ai suoi tifosi che sarebbe stato meglio per loro avere sempre e solo squadre mediocri che vediamo se concordano. Vaglielo a dire che sarebbe stato meglio fare 100 anni da pecora senza manco godersi quei 10 anni da leoni) e non un rigido sistema feudale nel quale i powers that be fanno regole che li tutelano dalla concorrenza.
> 
> Il Leicester stesso per vincere la Premier è andato in rosso di brutto, ma il calcio è anche quello, il Leicester che vince la Premier o il Porto di Mourinho che vince la Champions. La magia del calcio è anche quella, l’FPF è la morte di tutto ciò che ha reso il calcio lo sport più bello del mondo.
> 
> ...



E' un bel discorso il tuo, ma un fallimento di una squadra di calcio non è solo romanticismo , sono debiti che non vengono pagati , e tanti.
Sono lavoratori lasciati a casa.
Il disastro che da qualche anno coinvolge squadre molto molto meno blasonate , che sono solo la punta dell'iceberg, basti pensare allo stillicidio delle serie c, dove son fallite praticamente tutte le squadre di città capoluogo.
Il sistema del fpf è votato ad evitare che una società si rovini.
Applica in un certo modo lo stesso senso di giustizia che puo' provocare la VAR, non è bella non è romantica ma è necessaria per non mandare tutto in malora.
Lascia stare Berlusconi Tapie Agnelli o chi per loro, sei troppo votato al passato a volte, bisogna guardare avanti e capire ora come si puo' sopravvivere, il calcio di una volta quello dei magnati è un calcio finito ed è giusto così ,perchè se uno di questi lasciava megabuchi o era diciamo un po' furbacchione poi il club andava sistematicamente in malora, vedi appunto proprio il proprietario del Parma Ghirardi che fine gli ha fatto fare, fallimento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E' un bel discorso il tuo, ma un fallimento di una squadra di calcio non è solo romanticismo , sono debiti che non vengono pagati , e tanti.
> Sono lavoratori lasciati a casa.
> Il disastro che da qualche anno coinvolge squadre molto molto meno blasonate , che sono solo la punta dell'iceberg, basti pensare allo stillicidio delle serie c, dove son fallite praticamente tutte le squadre di città capoluogo.
> Il sistema del fpf è votato ad evitare che una società si rovini.
> ...



Tutelare i clubs dal fallimento mi sta bene, ma allora come scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi guarda che la cosa assurda è questa: è nato come sistema per impedire ai club di fare il botto e fare la fine dei vari Parma, Lazio ecc, e ok, questo mi sta bene.
> 
> Ma allora, se si vuole preservare la competitive balance, perché non dare più spazio ai voluntary agreements?
> 
> ...



Si faccia un FPF più flessibile, meno cristallizzato. Il voluntary agreement dovrebbe servire a quello. Con quello tuteli i clubs dal fallimento ma preservi anche la competitive balance dando loro il respiro e lo spazio necessario per crescere, e la competitive balance è un bene NECESSARIO da preservare perché il calcio possa definirsi ancora uno sport e non diventi solo e soltanto business.

Anche Infantino la scorsa estate parlava di revisionare l’FPF per concedere più spazio agli investimenti (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/infantino-fpf-bisogna-aiutare-chi-vuole-investire-vt78986.html ), impedire l’entrata di denaro fresco nel mondo del calcio è follia, uccidi il calcio così.

Per dire, un Milan con voluntary agreement + investimenti giusti da parte della proprietà (non tanto, basterebbe anche solo che mettessero quello che la UEFA permette alle proprietà di investire col loro denaro nei clubs, ne abbiamo parlato, le autosponsorizzazioni non sono vietate, hanno dei limiti ma entro quei limiti puoi stare senza essere penalizzato, noi invece non le facciamo proprio, sono puntualizzazioni che vanno fatte perché altrimenti c’è chi parla di “volere il proprietario supereroe solo perché si contesta una proprietà che non mette un centesimo) avrebbe tutto per riemergere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che la Giuve abbia avuto chissà quali arbitraggi favorevoli in Europa. Il rigore al novantatreesimo a Madrid ne è l’emblema. C’era tutto ma in Serie A mai e poi mai lo avrebbero dato. Inoltre in Europa ci sono potenze ben superiori che di certo non accettano di farsi mettere il pene mallavato in faccia dal Monociglio.
> 
> Se la Juve dovesse vincere in Europa lo farebbe coi suoi mezzi reali (e infatti è per quello che in Champions ha vinto un quinto delle milanesi mente in Serie A ha più scudetti di Milan e Inter messe insieme).



si vede che segui solo i risultati...

con l'atletico madrid lo scorso anno sono stati vergognosi sia andata che ritorno.
l'anno prima col tottenham uguale.
col real il rigore era clamoroso ed il gol annulato a isco grida ancora vendetta.

poi ci sarà sicuuramente altro...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si vede che segui solo i risultati...
> 
> con l'atletico madrid lo scorso anno sono stati vergognosi sia andata che ritorno.
> l'anno prima col tottenham uguale.
> ...



Ma che seguire solo i risultati, stai scherzando? Gli episodi clamorosi con l’atletico non li ricordo, tranne un rigore forse, col Real il goal annullato ad Isco lo ricordo bene, peraltro era sullo 0-1 e avrebbe chiuso tutto, il che rende ancora più ridicole le sceneggiate di Buffon(e).

Sta di fatto che in Serie A quel rigore non glielo avrebbero mai e poi mai dato, e le parole del Buffon(e) successivamente sono esplicative di come sono abituati in Italia.

Ma del resto ricordo una conversazione clamorosa con un gobbo dove, testuali parole, “non importa se il rigore all’Heysel fosse fuori o dentro l’area, saremmo andati in porta senza quel fallo, questo è quello che conta, poi Platini l’avrebbe comunque messa dentro da lì su punizione, probabilmente, quindi non mi fossilizzerei sul dentro l’area o fuori dall’area”. Per loro le regole semplicemente non esistono, questa è la loro mentalità, e quindi in CL non sopportano di essere trattati come gli altri, dove talvolta hanno episodi a favore e talvolta contro (come col Real nel ‘98 sul goal di Mijatovic o contro il Liverpool nel 2005).

Edit: corretto errore di battitura, la sfida col Liverpool era nel 2005, avevo scritto 2015 per errore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che seguire solo i risultati, stai scherzando? Gli episodi clamorosi con l’atletico non li ricordo, tranne un rigore forse, col Real il goal annullato ad Isco lo ricordo bene, peraltro era sullo 0-1 e avrebbe chiuso tutto, il che rende ancora più ridicole le sceneggiate di Buffon(e).
> 
> Sta di fatto che in Serie A quel rigore non glielo avrebbero mai e poi mai dato, e le parole del Buffon(e) successivamente sono esplicative di come sono abituati in Italia.
> 
> Ma del resto ricordo una conversazione clamorosa con un gobbo dove, testuali parole, “non importa se il rigore all’Heysel fosse fuori o dentro l’area, saremmo andati in porta senza quel fallo, questo è quello che conta, poi Platini l’avrebbe comunque messa dentro da lì su punizione, probabilmente, quindi non mi fossilizzerei sul dentro l’area o fuori dall’area”. Per loro le regole semplicemente non esistono, questa è la loro mentalità, e quindi in CL non sopportano di essere trattati come gli altri, dove talvolta hanno episodi a favore e talvolta contro (come col Real nel ‘98 sul goal di Mijatovic o contro il Liverpool nel 2015).



all'andata annullarono un gol valido all'atletico che poi raddoppiò comunuqe e scatenò l'esultanza ******s di simeone. al ritorno su 3 gol nemmeno 1 era limpido. ricordo la parata sulla linea-gol su cr7 dove con la var non sembrava dentro e un rigore fuori area (se non sbaglio). son solo sicuro che su 3 potevano darne anche zero.

col tottenham andiamo troppo indietro. c'erano 2-3 episodi grossi. ricordo solo il gol di higuain in fuorigioco di 1 metro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> all'andata annullarono un gol valido all'atletico che poi raddoppiò comunuqe e scatenò l'esultanza ******s di simeone. al ritorno su 3 gol nemmeno 1 era limpido. ricordo la parata sulla linea-gol su cr7 dove con la var non sembrava dentro e un rigore fuori area (se non sbaglio). son solo sicuro che su 3 potevano darne anche zero.
> 
> col tottenham andiamo troppo indietro. c'erano 2-3 episodi grossi. ricordo solo il gol di higuain in fuorigioco di 1 metro.



Adesso ci riguardo, perché non ricordavo episodi così clamorosi sinceramente, comunque di sicuro non c’era dolo, ripeto che il potere che hanno in Italia non ce l’hanno altrove, e il calcio internazionale non è una fogna come la Serie A, nemmeno lontanamente. Perciò stai sereno, che tanto non la vincono manco quest’anno, e presto dovranno ridimensionare il monte ingaggi per starci dentro. Perciò quest’anno sarà l’ultimo anno nel quale provarci (e falliranno), dopodiché se ne riparlerà tra diversi anni. Arriveranno a festeggiare il trentesimo anniversario della seconda CL dell’EPOpea del primo Lippi.


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bundesliga, Liga e Serie A, hanno potenziale inespresso e non lasceranno facilmente strada libera alla Premier.
> 
> La Superlega in prospettiva é anche questo.



Si potrebbero unire questi 3 campionati e formare una super Lega che diverrebbe la nuova Premiere, alla fin fine l'Uk è uscita dall'UE quindi l'Uk è un avversario in tutto e per tutto.
Questo perché? perché se saltano fuori che hanno falsato i conti non c'è più competizione, 2 anni sono pure pochi a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2020)

Speriamo salti tutto sto marciume di FPF.
I club devono essere liberi di fare il cavolo che vogliono, me ne frego.
Se ho 1 miliardo e lo voglio buttare a fondo perduto nel mercato per creare una corazzata dal nulla, devo poterlo fare. 

Forza City, ribalta sto carrozzone e riportiamo il calcio ad essere libero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Speriamo salti tutto sto marciume di FPF.
> I club devono essere liberi di fare il cavolo che vogliono, me ne frego.
> Se ho 1 miliardo e lo voglio buttare a fondo perduto nel mercato per creare una corazzata dal nulla, devo poterlo fare.
> 
> Forza City, ribalta sto carrozzone e riportiamo il calcio ad essere libero.



Più che altro ci vorrebbe una regolamentazione diversa, più flessibile. Abolirlo del tutto non so se converrebbe, perché City e PSG potrebbero spendere un miliardo non una tantum, ma un miliardo per ogni finestra di mercato. Hanno Stati alle spalle, per davvero, potremmo trovarci tra 20 anni a scommettere su quale tra PSG o CITY vincerà la CL nel 2040/2041 sapendo al 100% che una delle due la vincerà perché così sarà stato nel ventennio antecedente. 

Quindi io quando parlavo di far saltare il banco parlavo di portare l’FPF ad essere ciò che doveva essere al principio, cioè un sistema per tutelare i clubs dal crack finanziario, quindi dando più spazio a strumenti come il voluntary agreement, dilatando i tempi per il break-even, magari alzando la quota di autosponsorizzazioni che una proprietà può mettere e così via. In questo modo tuteli i clubs senza impedirne la crescita e allo stesso tempo però metti dei paletti, per quanto meno rigidi rispetto a quelli attuali, che impediscano ad una singola entità di fagocitare tutto.

Ma una abolizione totale temo che ci farebbe finire dalla padella nella brace e che tutti i clubs che non si chiamano PSG o CITY lotterebbero solo per lo scudetto nazionale, e in Premier e in Ligue 1 manco per quello, perché diventerebbero campionati totalmente monopolizzati.

In Ligue 1 è già così da anni ed anni, e in quel modo si ammazzerebbe anche la Premier perché è impossibile competere con clubs che potrebbero realmente avere Mbappè come terza riserva. Ci troveremmo a pagare delle mezzetacche come Piatek 130 milioni di euro con l’inflazione dei cartellini -già mostruosa- che provocherebbero se lasciati a briglia sciolta, ragazzi, non avete idea della potenza di fuoco che hanno questi qua, provocherebbero una inflazione tale che anche con lo stadio di proprietà rischieremo di poterci permettere solo i Ciccio Caputo della situazione, che per la cronaca saranno arrivati a costare più di 100 milioni di euro.

Come sempre, in medio stat virtus. Non è più come una volta dove il più ricco del calcio era Belluccone e quindi anche senza la minima regolamentazione c’era competizione, ora i più ricchi sono persone che potrebbero prendere CR7 e dargli 130 milioni non di cartellino, ma di stipendio netto annuo solo per farlo giocare in esibizioni itineranti stile Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Adesso ci riguardo, perché non ricordavo episodi così clamorosi sinceramente, comunque di sicuro non c’era dolo, ripeto che il potere che hanno in Italia non ce l’hanno altrove, e il calcio internazionale non è una fogna come la Serie A, nemmeno lontanamente. Perciò stai sereno, che tanto non la vincono manco quest’anno, e presto dovranno ridimensionare il monte ingaggi per starci dentro. Perciò quest’anno sarà l’ultimo anno nel quale provarci (e falliranno), dopodiché se ne riparlerà tra diversi anni. Arriveranno a festeggiare il trentesimo anniversario della seconda CL dell’EPOpea del primo Lippi.



ho dato un'occhio veloce.

atletico
andata gol annullato a morata valido
ritorno 1o gol ok, 2o linea (?) 3o rigore inesistente con tuffo clamoroso di tania bernardeschi

tottenham 
andata gol trippita in fuorigioco netto, 2 rigori a favore 1 netto e 1 no.
ritorno mano di chiellini in area non fischiato, rigore per la juve non dato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più che altro ci vorrebbe una regolamentazione diversa, più flessibile. Abolirlo del tutto non so se converrebbe, perché City e PSG potrebbero spendere un miliardo non una tantum, ma un miliardo per ogni finestra di mercato. Hanno stati alle spalle, per davvero, potremmo trovarci tra 20 anni a scommettere su quale tra PSG o CITY vincerà la CL nel 2040/2041 sapendo al 100% che una delle due la vincerà perché così sarà stato nel ventennio antecedente.
> 
> Quindi io quando parlavo di far saltare il banco parlavo di portare l’FPF ad essere ciò che doveva essere al principio, cioè un sistema per tutelare i clubs dal crack finanziario, quindi dando più spazio a strumenti come il voluntary agreement, dilatando i tempi per il break-even, magari alzare la quota di autosponsorizzazioni che una proprietà può mettere e così via. In questo modo tuteli i clubs senza impedirne la crescita e allo stesso tempo però metti dei paletti, per quanto meno rigidi rispetto a quelli attuali, che impediscano ad una singola entità di fagocitare tutto.
> 
> ...



Il concetto é giusto. Ed é il vero motivo per cui nasce il fpf.

Se vogliamo il disegno di fondo é tutelare i tifosi dallo strapotere degli sceicchi. Il fpf fa si che siano le squadre con tanti tifosi ad avere potere economico e quindi possibilitá di vincere, impedendo che le competizioni siano monopolizzate da squadre con 10 tifosi, ma due Stati sovrani alle spalle. Questo taglia sicuramente le possibilitá di competere di squadre con tifoserie piú piccole, anche se piccoli miracoli come Ajax e Atalanta sono sempre possibili. Ma se vogliamo fa si che i tifosi delle 15 squadre piú popolari, che rappresentano il 80% dei tifosi al mondo, possano sempre sperare nella vittoria.

Di tutte le squadre top come tifosi, ormai solo qualche italiana ed in particolare il Milan, é rimasto fuori dal gioco per grossolani errori di programmazione dell’ultimo Berlusconi, troppo preso dalle Olgettine mentre il calcio cambiava sotto i suoi occhi.

Come anche dicevi tu, deve esserci lo spazio per crescere peró, se uno vuole inserirsi. Ma ricordiamo che il concetto deve essere salvaguardato. Quindi il progetto deve essere quello sulla falsariga di quanto prevede il VA. Ovvero... parto da una realtá che é in equilibrio e ha 100 tifosi che portano 10 di ricavi e quindi spendo 10 (sono quindi in equilibrio) . E voglio portarmi, con un piano di investimenti a medio termine, ad una realtá che ha 150 tifosi e ricava 20 spendendo 20. 
Lascio spazio per investimenti strutturali (lo stadio ad esempio é giá fuori dal fpf) e anche sulla competitivitá della rosa ma:
1) I conti devono essere in ordine all’inizio del processo ed esserlo anche all fine, nel mezzo si puó sgarrare secondo un piano concordato
2) Nel transitorio i mezzi possono essere messi dalla proprietá, ma a regime i ricavi devono essere garantiti dai tifosi, quindi se non riesci ad aumentare il numero di tifosi e quanto ricavi dal singolo tifoso il progetto fallisce.

Quindi se arriva un magnate e valuta che il potenziale dell’Union Berlin é inespresso, può prendere la squadra, con i conti a posto, ma un budget di 80 milioni l’anno, costruire uno stadio nuovo, portare giocatori importanti che in 5 anni gli permettono di competere per la Bundesliga e il passaggio del girone di CL. Ma alla fine del processo i tifosi devono riempire lo stadio nuovo, comprarsi le magliette dell’Union di Reus e,pagare gli abbonamenti televisivi a DAZN Germania. In questo modoml’Union Berlin puó trovare il suo nuovo punto di equilibrio non a 80 milioni, ma a 250-300. Ma alla fine é sempre il potenziale dato dai tuoi tifosi (anche potenziali) a fissare il punto di arrivo, non il potenziale della tua proprietá.

Chiaramente il futuro é fatto da competizioni in cui ogni squadra competerá con quelle pari livello, quindi Real, Bayern, UTD e Milan nellla competizione A.... Napoli, Lazio, Bilbao, Eintacht, Leicester, Anderlecht nella competizione di livello B.... Udinese, Getafe, Bournmounth, Fortuna, Lille,in quella Di livello C è cosí via. All’interno del livello ogni tifoso potrá sperare nella vittoria. Un pó come oggi i tifosi dei Celtics possono sperare nella vittoria della NBA, quelli del Maccari la vittoria dell’Eurolega, quelli della Virtus Bologna quella del campionato italiano di basket. Basta tifoserie che se la stagione é fantastica arrivano none e se va male quindicesime e da lì non ci si schioda, senza sogni reali. Meglio che ogni realtá partecipi a campionati che puó vincere senza sognare che la Virtus Bologna possa vincere la NBA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il concetto é giusto. Ed é il vero motivo per cui nasce il fpf.
> 
> Se vogliamo il disegno di fondo é tutelare i tifosi dallo strapotere degli sceicchi. Il fpf fa si che siano le squadre con tanti tifosi ad avere potere economico e quindi possibilitá di vincere, impedendo che le competizioni siano monopolizzate da squadre con 10 tifosi, ma due Stati sovrani alle spalle. Questo taglia sicuramente le possibilitá di competere di squadre con tifoserie piú piccole, anche se piccoli miracoli come Ajax e Atalanta sono sempre possibili. Ma se vogliamo fa si che i tifosi delle 15 squadre piú popolari, che rappresentano il 80% dei tifosi al mondo, possano sempre sperare nella vittoria.
> 
> ...



Si ok, concordo più o meno totalmente con questo post, infatti io non ce l’ho con l’FPF in quanto tale ma nella sua forma restrittiva attuale, che è opprimente. Applicato facendo uso estensivo del Voluntary Agreement andrebbe bene. Poi il potenziale della squadra appunto dipenderebbe nel lungo periodo dal numero di tifosi che sarebbe in grado di farsi, teniamo presente però che una squadra vincente fa presto a guadagnarne, quindi un magnate potrebbe magari portare un club “provinciale” nel novero delle big se facesse le cose fatte bene nel primo periodo.

Figuriamoci poi con una nobile decaduta come il Milan, che con un uso del VA fatto bene e tempi meno stringenti per il break-even potrebbe facilmente tornare al livello delle più grandi. Il nostro problema infatti è che abbiamo una proprietà che non investe nemmeno ciò che potrebbe investire per il piano sportivo, cioè che non mette nemmeno la quota di sponsorizzazioni interne che è permessa dalla UEFA. Un club come il Milan in mano ad una proprietà del genere non riuscirebbe a raggiungere il suo pieno potenziale perché se il tuo pieno potenziale è dettato dai tifosi, senza una proprietà che almeno all’inizio ci metta del suo, e parecchio, non lo raggiungi. È come avere un figlio, tuto figlio potrà anche avere le potenzialità per diventare il nuovo Steve Jobs (e quindi altroché “camminare sulle sue gambe”) ma se lo mandi a lavorare 12 ore al giorno a 16 anni perché secondo te deve imparare a camminare da solo fin da subito e come conseguenza lui finisce a stento le superiori il suo potenziale non solo non lo raggiungerà, ma magari finirà a fare qualche lavoro umile e scarsamente retribuito che ti “obbligherà” a sovvenzionarlo per decenni perché arrivi a fine mese.

Non so se ho reso l’idea con l’esempio. Il Milan è un grande club con tanti tifosi che potrebbe certamente camminare da solo sulle sue gambe e vincere tutto, ma questo sarebbe possibile solo a patto di stabilizzarsi ad alti livelli prima, a patto insomma di tornare ad un livello da grande club, e senza investimenti da parte di una proprietà per il Milan adesso è impossibile farlo. 

C’è solo una cosa che vorrei sottolineare, tu scrivi



> Chiaramente il futuro é fatto da competizioni in cui ogni squadra competerá con quelle pari livello, quindi Real, Bayern, UTD e Milan nellla competizione A.... Napoli, Lazio, Bilbao, Eintacht, Leicester, Anderlecht nella competizione di livello B.... Udinese, Getafe, Bournmounth, Fortuna, Lille,in quella Di livello C è cosí via.



Però non so se accadrà, nel senso se facessero un vero e proprio campionato di Superlega al posto della CL attuale, cioè un campionato senza eliminazione diretta, si arriverebbe a Marzo che metà e oltre delle squadre non avrebbero più obiettivi, perché anche in un campionato di squadre forti in maniera simile, in una data stagione saranno sempre solo due o tre a potersi contendere il titolo, non di più, proprio per motivi “aritmetici”. Poi magari un campionato simile varierà molto spesso il vincitore ma il concetto rimane.

Quindi secondo me la massima competizione europea non avrà mai più di 21, massimo 25 partite annuali. Se ad esempio facessero quanto si era ventilato, cioè una CL con quattro gironi da otto squadre, e le prime quattro di ogni girone che passano alla fase ad eliminazione diretta, le partite che una squadra finalista giocherebbe in quella Champions sarebbero 21, per l’appunto. 

D’altra parte facendo un campionato a girone unico uccideresti tutta la poesia della competizione, che è data dagli scontri ad eliminazione diretta, e allo stesso modo nemmeno potresti fare un girone unico per poi fare i playoff tra le prime otto, anche perché se poi vincesse la sesta classificata contro la prima, nei playoff, si, ok, avrebbe “vinto” ma sarebbe una vittoria dal sapore fake essendo arrivata molto indietro nella regular season.

Quindi per me il concetto di gironi e poi eliminazione diretta va assolutamente salvaguardato nella massima competizione europea, magari aumentando il numero di squadre per gironi così da avere più partite ma non si può prescindere da esso, l’emozione sta negli scontri ad eliminazione diretta come agli europei e ai mondiali (con la differenza che in CL, essendo andata e ritorno, la quota di aleatorietà diminuisce pur mantenendo una certa imprevedibilità che è il sale dello sport).

E quindi rimarrebbero tutte le altre partite da giocare, partite che sarebbero inevitabilmente quelle dei campionati nazionali, visto che i club comunque giocheranno sempre quelle 50/60 partite stagionali e anche una Champions allargata ne coprirebbe meno della metà.

Secondo me quindi si tornerà ai campionati a 16 squadre (alleluja) con una CL da 20/25 partite, e le partite europee in più compenserebbero sul calendario quelle che verrebbero a mancare dal campionato, visto che le partite di campionato non sarebbero più 38, come ora, ma 30. 

Secondo me è questa la via.

Fare una superlega vera e propria senza eliminazione diretta (io quando parlavo di Superlega l’ho sempre comunque immaginata come una competizione dove ad un certo punto sarebbe entrata in gioco l’eliminazione diretta, mai come un campionato vero e proprio), sarebbe un disastro per i motivi sopraenunciati, perché un Juventus-Manchester United a Marzo dove, ipoteticamente, la Ndranghetus quell’anno fosse sesta a 14 punti dalla vetta e lo United quinto a -12 ditemi voi cosa sarebbe se non una amichevole di lusso, considerando che in quella stagione sia la Ndranghetus che lo United sarebbero tagliati fuori dalla corsa al titolo ed essendo quello il massimo campionato europeo non avrebbero neanche lo stimolo di una qualificazione CL o EL, quindi arrivare quarti o decimi sarebbe letteralmente la stessa cosa. Poi magari ogni anno o quasi cambierebbero sia il vincitore della Superlega che i suoi due o tre contenders per il titolo, ma è un dato di fatto che in una Superlega Europea con girone unico la stragrande maggioranza delle partite sarebbero inutili ad un certo punto (si, si potrebbe ovviare con i playoff, sennonché non funzionerebbero, perché poi comunque un ipotetico Tottenham che vincesse i playoff pur essendo arrivato ottavo in campionato magari a -20 dalla prima avrebbe una vittoria simbolica più che altro, perché difficilmente verrebbe vista come un’impresa di grande valore. Un po’ come se noi quest’anno partecipassimo ai playoff in Serie A, e li vincessimo, con quale coraggio poi ci definiremmo “campioni d’Italia” quando arriveremo in campionato dal sesto all’ottavo posto? Dai su...).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho dato un'occhio veloce.
> 
> atletico
> andata gol annullato a morata valido
> ...



Con l’Atletico le decisioni invece erano state giuste, ho rivisto adesso. Il goal di Morata era da annullare per spinta su Chiellini, al ritorno il secondo goal era sicuramente goal perché con la goal line technology non sbagli da quel punto di vista. Il terzo purtroppo c’era la mano sulla schiena di Bernardeschi da dietro quindi il rigore mi sa che c’era, almeno in genere in quei casi lo danno. 

Poi mi andrò a rivedere anche quella col Tottenham ma avevo ragione a non ricordarmi grossi errori nella doppia sfida con l’Atletico. In ogni caso ripeto, tranquillo che festeggeranno il trentennale della CL di Agricola ancora fermi a due.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



"gli sceicchi fanno quello che vogliono e se ne fregano del ffp"
Multicit.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2020)

Aspetto di vedere e capire come va a finire questa storia ma sono certo che indirizzerà il destino del fpf , in un senso o nell'altro.
Infatti, logicamente, non è certo finita qua.
Anzi, questo è solo l'inizio.
Ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## MarcoG (15 Febbraio 2020)

Non conosco la materia, ma fatemi capire. 
Ammettiamo vengano penalizzati. 

In questo triennio (primo anno ora, secondo e terzo senza coppa) a livello di bilancio loro dovranno per forza di cose adattare le spese al nuovo fatturato senza introiti di coppa. La coppa mi sembra di capire che porta, direttamente o indirettamente, un centinaio di milioni. Di fatto basta vendere un paio dei loro giocatori (tra cartellino e ingaggio ci siamo) e sistemano i bilanci mantenendo il loro status di grande d'Europa fra due anni. Perché dovrebbero ridimensionare? O ci sono altre complicazioni che mi sono perso? Non parlatemi delle multe che potrei ridere. Perché se il prezzo è questo, tanto vale sforare ogni tanto per poi fermarsi un annetto quando già si è grandi.


----------



## First93 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Io aspetto il TAS, dopo poi si potranno tirare le somme.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2020)

Dai povero Guardiola, ha solo speso il minimo sindacale per non vincere una madonna

Godo


----------



## First93 (15 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non conosco la materia, ma fatemi capire.
> Ammettiamo vengano penalizzati.
> 
> In questo triennio (primo anno ora, secondo e terzo senza coppa) a livello di bilancio loro dovranno per forza di cose adattare le spese al nuovo fatturato senza introiti di coppa. La coppa mi sembra di capire che porta, direttamente o indirettamente, un centinaio di milioni. Di fatto basta vendere un paio dei loro giocatori (tra cartellino e ingaggio ci siamo) e sistemano i bilanci mantenendo il loro status di grande d'Europa fra due anni. Perché dovrebbero ridimensionare? O ci sono altre complicazioni che mi sono perso? Non parlatemi delle multe che potrei ridere. Perché se il prezzo è questo, tanto vale sforare ogni tanto per poi fermarsi un annetto quando già si è grandi.



Beh, un'esclusione di due anni già di per sé comporta 200/250 mln in meno di ricavi dalle coppe che non sono pochi (in questo caso per gli sceicchi sono poi 10 euro praticamente). Inoltre, alcuni giocatori potrebbero chiedere la cessione, e potrebbe diventare più difficile arrivare tra le prime quattro in Inghilterra, anche se alla lunga con tutti i soldi che hanno, recuperare non sarà troppo difficile.

Comunque sì se giochi sporco il prezzo da pagare è questo, cos'altro dovrebbe imporre la UEFA oltre la squalifica? Questa è assolutamente la pena massima, il FFP riguarda le coppe europee, non possono impedire la partecipazione alla Premier League o imporre cessioni di giocatori.

Comunque City e Milan sono due violazioni diverse, loro (forse) pagheranno per le firme false e sponsor gonfiati, noi per aver sforato due trienni.


----------



## MarcoG (15 Febbraio 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Beh, un'esclusione di due anni già di per sé comporta 200/250 mln in meno di ricavi dalle coppe che non sono pochi (in questo caso per gli sceicchi sono poi 10 euro praticamente). Inoltre, alcuni giocatori potrebbero chiedere la cessione, e potrebbe diventare più difficile arrivare tra le prime quattro in Inghilterra, anche se alla lunga con tutti i soldi che hanno, recuperare non sarà troppo difficile.
> 
> Comunque sì se giochi sporco il prezzo da pagare è questo, cos'altro dovrebbe imporre la UEFA oltre la squalifica? Questa è assolutamente la pena massima, il FFP riguarda le coppe europee, non possono impedire la partecipazione alla Premier League o imporre cessioni di giocatori.
> 
> Comunque City e Milan sono due violazioni diverse, loro (forse) pagheranno per le firme false e sponsor gonfiati, noi per aver sforato due trienni.



Io vedo due comportamenti (ovviamente se confermati). Falso nelle sponsorizzazioni, ostacolo alla giustizia sportiva.
Due anni fuori dalle coppe. Diciamo che trovo la punizione non proporzionata ai guadagni ottenuti, che potrebbero portare addirittura ad accettare un'eventuale punizione (che magari si scampa). 
3 anni fuori e mercato bloccato, cancellerebbero il City per diverso tempo, annullando qualsiasi punizione accettabile e facendo da deterrente.

Imho, il caso sarà gestito in relazione a quello del PSG. Dovranno trovare punizioni coerenti fra le due.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2020)

Attendo il ricorso, poi vedremo. Con i soldi che fanno girare nel mondo del calcio non possono sbattere gli arabi alla porta. Ad ogni modo la UEFA è già morta, lo dico da tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attendo il ricorso, poi vedremo. Con i soldi che fanno girare nel mondo del calcio non possono sbattere gli arabi alla porta. Ad ogni modo la UEFA è già morta, lo dico da tempo.



In che senso?


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In che senso?



La UEFA è una lega, alla quale i club si iscrivono. E' un monopolio, destinato a finire. Destinato a finire perchè se mettono i bastoni tra le ruote stufando una lunga serie di club è proprio in questa insoddisfazione che può nascere una lega alternativa. Ora capisco la UEFA vuole dimostrare che ce l'ha duro, escludendo il Milan, il City...a breve il PSG e via dicendo...ma attenzione, rischiano di perdere molti grossi club.


----------



## Lambro (15 Febbraio 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Beh, un'esclusione di due anni già di per sé comporta 200/250 mln in meno di ricavi dalle coppe che non sono pochi (in questo caso per gli sceicchi sono poi 10 euro praticamente). Inoltre, alcuni giocatori potrebbero chiedere la cessione, e potrebbe diventare più difficile arrivare tra le prime quattro in Inghilterra, anche se alla lunga con tutti i soldi che hanno, recuperare non sarà troppo difficile.
> 
> Comunque sì se giochi sporco il prezzo da pagare è questo, cos'altro dovrebbe imporre la UEFA oltre la squalifica? Questa è assolutamente la pena massima, il FFP riguarda le coppe europee, non possono impedire la partecipazione alla Premier League o imporre cessioni di giocatori.
> 
> Comunque City e Milan sono due violazioni diverse, loro (forse) pagheranno per le firme false e sponsor gonfiati, noi per aver sforato due trienni.



Ieri su SKy si parlava anche di possibile penalizzazione di punti nel campionato nazionale, a partire dalla prossima stagione, non so se sia una boutade o meno ma ne parlavano.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cioè intendevi solo le sponsorizzazioni illegali, ok buono a sapersi. Perché nell’altro caso addio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto, che è una critica legittima a Elliott.

Mi riferivo appunto al mito del proprietario supereroe che salva il Milan pompando milioni a profusione.

Comunque ti invito a fare due conti: anche con una sponsorizzazione del 30% dei ricavi avremmo infranto il FPF alla grande. Nella nostra situazione tra uno sponsor fasullo della proprietà e un aumento di capitale non cambia nulla, in pratica, avendo un bilancio che segna -140.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Febbraio 2020)

Equivoco giusto (anzi, nemmeno abbastanza duro). Leggendo i libri Football Leaks si capisce in che modo osceno e aperto il City sia andato contro le regole del calcio. Come il PSG. Il PSG al epoca pero aveva un vantaggio forte: Una poltrona commoda e ben pagata per il figlio di Platini.



chicagousait ha scritto:


> Pep scapperà a breve da Manchester



Persona veramente disgustosa. Moralista falso, difficile trovarne uno piu falso.

Va sempre dove trova la squadra migliore con una barca di soldi a disposizione. La prossima meta per me sara il PSG.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nemmeno gli Arnault possono fare nulla se non possono immettere denaro nella società. E la nostra situazione economica e patrimoniale è messa male, fatturato fermo a 20 anni fa e anche in perdita. Altro che Paparon de Paperoni...



Direi che le cose sono chiare: se non tagliamo i costi non ci comprerà mai nessuno.


----------



## Lambro (15 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> La UEFA è una lega, alla quale i club si iscrivono. E' un monopolio, destinato a finire. Destinato a finire perchè se mettono i bastoni tra le ruote stufando una lunga serie di club è proprio in questa insoddisfazione che può nascere una lega alternativa. Ora capisco la UEFA vuole dimostrare che ce l'ha duro, escludendo il Milan, il City...a breve il PSG e via dicendo...ma attenzione, rischiano di perdere molti grossi club.



Questo è vero ed è per loro un rischio, una superlega con solo i topteam che si escludono dal resto secondo me è facilmente ipotizzabile, ma non facilmente realizzabile, non è una lega del pugilato che si crea in un attimo.
Il rischio è che a crearla siano i Raiola e i Mendes eh, se non erro han fatto una riunione poco tempo fa proprio i super procuratori dopo le minacce della Fifa e sarà la superlega voluta già da Berlusconi anni fa.
Non si scappa da questo, questo è il futuro certo imho tanto quanto che il sole morirà, i club con i fatturati piu' alti ormai sono di un altro pianeta rispetto alle squadrettine, sarebbe nell'interesse di tutti poi una superlega e campionati che si possono combattere l'udinese e il brescia , o con la fiorentina e il bologna a farla da mattatori.
Casomai con la partecipazione delle squadre in Superlega alle coppe nazionali, tanto per tenere vivo anche il gusto di giocartela contro un topteam.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Questo è vero ed è per loro un rischio, una superlega con solo i topteam che si escludono dal resto secondo me è facilmente ipotizzabile, ma non facilmente realizzabile, non è una lega del pugilato che si crea in un attimo.
> Il rischio è che a crearla siano i Raiola e i Mendes eh, se non erro han fatto una riunione poco tempo fa proprio i super procuratori dopo le minacce della Fifa e sarà la superlega voluta già da Berlusconi anni fa.
> Non si scappa da questo, questo è il futuro certo imho tanto quanto che il sole morirà, i club con i fatturati piu' alti ormai sono di un altro pianeta rispetto alle squadrettine, sarebbe nell'interesse di tutti poi una superlega e campionati che si possono combattere l'udinese e il brescia , o con la fiorentina e il bologna a farla da mattatori.
> Casomai con la partecipazione delle squadre in Superlega alle coppe nazionali, tanto per tenere vivo anche il gusto di giocartela contro un topteam.



Ma questa superlega sarà divisa in gironi e ad eliminazione diretta da un certo punto della stagione oppure un campionato a girone unico? La seconda opzione per me non funzionerebbe. R la prima lascerebbe comunque un calendario molto libero, perciò difficilmente le big non parteciperebbero più ai campionati nazionali.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto, che è una critica legittima a Elliott.
> 
> Mi riferivo appunto al mito del proprietario supereroe che salva il Milan pompando milioni a profusione.
> 
> Comunque ti invito a fare due conti: anche con una sponsorizzazione del 30% dei ricavi avremmo infranto il FPF alla grande. Nella nostra situazione tra uno sponsor fasullo della proprietà e un aumento di capitale non cambia nulla, in pratica, avendo un bilancio che segna -140.



Avremmo sicuramente potuto fare un mercato meno esangue, tanto per cominciare, e reperire i profili realmente funzionali alla squadra sarebbe stato più facile. Nonostante il bilancio, avere una cinquantina di milioni in più ci avrebbe fatto comodo, è evidente che averli o non averli sia una bella differenza. E tornando in Champions coi ricavi e gli sponsor esterni che arriverebbero non faremmo molta fatica a riequilibrare il bilancio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Questo è vero ed è per loro un rischio, una superlega con solo i topteam che si escludono dal resto secondo me è facilmente ipotizzabile, ma non facilmente realizzabile, non è una lega del pugilato che si crea in un attimo.
> Il rischio è che a crearla siano i Raiola e i Mendes eh, se non erro han fatto una riunione poco tempo fa proprio i super procuratori dopo le minacce della Fifa e sarà la superlega voluta già da Berlusconi anni fa.
> Non si scappa da questo, questo è il futuro certo imho tanto quanto che il sole morirà, i club con i fatturati piu' alti ormai sono di un altro pianeta rispetto alle squadrettine, sarebbe nell'interesse di tutti poi una superlega e campionati che si possono combattere l'udinese e il brescia , o con la fiorentina e il bologna a farla da mattatori.
> Casomai con la partecipazione delle squadre in Superlega alle coppe nazionali, tanto per tenere vivo anche il gusto di giocartela contro un topteam.



Una superlega europea non puo funzionare. Real, Barca e le squadra dei arabi saranno sempre destinate a poter spendere piu del resto. A quel punto che senso ha? Una superlega come sono l'NBA e la NFL puo funzionare solo con forte corpo governativo dove tutti capiscono che le scelte vengono fatte per il bene del intero movimento Superlega.
Nel calcio siamo distanti anni luce da un approccio del genere.


L'UEFA sarebbe la prima che dovrebbe optare per un salary cap, player trading restrictions e altre cose del genere. Ma purtroppo non vuole rischiare una mossa simile. e cosi alla lunga si creera una superlega vomitevole, purtroppo.


----------



## Lambro (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma questa superlega sarà divisa in gironi e ad eliminazione diretta da un certo punto della stagione oppure un campionato a girone unico? La seconda opzione per me non funzionerebbe. R la prima lascerebbe comunque un calendario molto libero, perciò difficilmente le big non parteciperebbero più ai campionati nazionali.





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una superlega europea non puo funzionare. Real, Barca e le squadra dei arabi saranno sempre destinate a poter spendere piu del resto. A quel punto che senso ha? Una superlega come sono l'NBA e la NFL puo funzionare solo con forte corpo governativo dove tutti capiscono che le scelte vengono fatte per il bene del intero movimento Superlega.
> Nel calcio siamo distanti anni luce da un approccio del genere.
> 
> 
> L'UEFA sarebbe la prima che dovrebbe optare per un salary cap, player trading restrictions e altre cose del genere. Ma purtroppo non vuole rischiare una mossa simile. e cosi alla lunga si creera una superlega vomitevole, purtroppo.



Acmilan forse sulla falsariga di una champions ma più diluita, campionato poi playoff.

TifosodiTastiera Siamo entrambi visionari, ma visto che il mondo si è mosso sempre e comunque verso l'idea capitalista non è difficile pensare che si andrà verso guadagni stellari e per quello ci vorrà la superlega, la champions si è evoluta dalla coppa campioni, le cose non rimangono mai come sono, i segnali comunque ci sono e sono evidenti, i procuratori si stanno alleando e i primi sbuffi di superlega (vedi Agnelli che fa la conferenza con Ceferin per assicurare tutti) ci sono già stati.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Aspetto il pronunciamento del TAS prima di esprimere la mia opinione perchè penso che il verdetto verrà ribaltato a favore del City

Per il momento a guadagnarci è solo Tuttosport che vedrà triplicate le sue vendite...
Già immagino i titoloni...''Pep & Leo si può!!!''...''Messi ha preso casa al Gianduiotto!!''... ''Con Pep anche De Bruyne!!''
E il gobbo in fila all'edicola per non perdere la prima edizione ancora calda della sua bibbia...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Acmilan forse sulla falsariga di una champions ma più diluita, campionato poi playoff.
> 
> TifosodiTastiera Siamo entrambi visionari, ma visto che il mondo si è mosso sempre e comunque verso l'idea capitalista non è difficile pensare che si andrà verso guadagni stellari e per quello ci vorrà la superlega, la champions si è evoluta dalla coppa campioni, le cose non rimangono mai come sono, i segnali comunque ci sono e sono evidenti, i procuratori si stanno alleando e i primi sbuffi di superlega (vedi Agnelli che fa la conferenza con Ceferin per assicurare tutti) ci sono già stati.



Ma campionato + playoff dubito potrebbe funzionare, i motivi li ho spiegati nella pagina precedente. Nel basket il sistema è diverso fanno, li giocano al meglio delle cinque gare nei quarti e in semifinale e al meglio delle sette in finale , ma nel calcio non puoi fare una cosa simile. Dimmi te che senso avrebbe fare un campionato con poi i playoff, sarebbe forse una vera “vittoria” quella della quinta in classifica a 20 punti di distanza dalla prima che poi vince magari i playoff? Potrebbe essere definita “campione d’europa”?

Secondo me aumenteranno le partite di CL e diminuiranno quelle di campionato, semplicemente.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una superlega europea non puo funzionare. Real, Barca e le squadra dei arabi saranno sempre destinate a poter spendere piu del resto. A quel punto che senso ha? Una superlega come sono l'NBA e la NFL puo funzionare solo con forte corpo governativo dove tutti capiscono che le scelte vengono fatte per il bene del intero movimento Superlega.
> Nel calcio siamo distanti anni luce da un approccio del genere.
> 
> 
> L'UEFA sarebbe la prima che dovrebbe optare per un salary cap, player trading restrictions e altre cose del genere. Ma purtroppo non vuole rischiare una mossa simile. e cosi alla lunga si creera una superlega vomitevole, purtroppo.



Le inglesi in realtà non hanno un potenziale economico inferiore alle spagnole, anzi. Il Milan poi se tornasse al top è probabile che avrebbe un potenziale economico inferiore solo al Real, parlo di un Milan con stadio di proprietà e potenziale sfruttato al massimo.

La superlega però non potrebbe funzionare in ogni caso, perché il sale delle competizioni calcistiche internazionali (sia di club che per nazional) è l’eliminazione diretta, e fare un ibrido coi playoff non funzionerebbe perché non avrebbe senso, per i motivi già detti. Sarebbe come farli in Serie A, chi darebbe valore di “scudetto” ad una ipotetica settima classificata in Serie A che poi indovina qualche partita e vince i playoff? Praficamente il valore “reale” sarebbe come quello di una coppa Italia.

Per lo stesso motivo una superlega con playoff non potrebbe funzionare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque il problema del CITY a quanto ho capito non è l’aver sforato, su quello forse si potrebbe trattare, il problema è che hanno presentato direttamente conti falsi. È una cosa ben diversa.

Vedrete ad esempio che l’Inter anche qualora avesse pompato un po’ troppi soldi con le autosponsorizzazioni non verrà toccata, perché si tratta di soldi veri, il problema qui è che il CITY ha presentato conti fasulli.


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2020)

A me fanno ridere quelli che sperano nella distruzione della UEFA da parte di City, PSG eccetera perché _“così tutti possono spendere quanto gli pare”_.
Ma vi rendete conto che in una potenziale Superlega, senza limiti ne regolamentazioni, queste squadre diventerebbero praticamente irraggiungibili e vincerebbero sempre le solite 2/3 per sempre? Negli Stati Uniti le varie leghe professionistiche hanno rigidissime regolamentazioni finalizzate proprio a premiare l’equilibrio e la Lega stessa. 
La UEFA e la FIFA sono organi tutt’altro che puliti, ma auspicare l’anarchia degli sceicchi e dei megamiliardari non mi sembra una cosa intelligente.


----------



## First93 (15 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io vedo due comportamenti (ovviamente se confermati). Falso nelle sponsorizzazioni, ostacolo alla giustizia sportiva.
> Due anni fuori dalle coppe. Diciamo che trovo la punizione non proporzionata ai guadagni ottenuti, che potrebbero portare addirittura ad accettare un'eventuale punizione (che magari si scampa).
> 3 anni fuori e mercato bloccato, cancellerebbero il City per diverso tempo, annullando qualsiasi punizione accettabile e facendo da deterrente.
> 
> Imho, il caso sarà gestito in relazione a quello del PSG. Dovranno trovare punizioni coerenti fra le due.



La UEFA non può bloccare il mercato, credo che al massimo possa limitargli la registrazione alle loro coppe dei giocatori. 

Comunque 2 o 3 anni non fanno differenza, il city ha avuto una crescita velocissima non solo grazie agli sponsor del Qatar, ma anche grazie alla premier. Considera che per la stagione 18/19 il City ha ricavato solo dai diritti tv della premier league 180 milioni di euro (i ricavi del Milan sono 220 considerando anche le plusvalenze!), anche se dovessero avere una squalifica di tre anni con i ricavi che hanno ritornerebbero su in fretta.

Io continuo a pensare che la punizione sia severa, nessun'altra squadra ha avuto una punizione così. Poi c'è sempre il TAS, quindi non c'è ancora niente di ufficiale. Vedremo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che sperano nella distruzione della UEFA da parte di City, PSG eccetera perché _“così tutti possono spendere quanto gli pare”_.
> Ma vi rendete conto che in una potenziale Superlega, senza limiti ne regolamentazioni, queste squadre diventerebbero praticamente irraggiungibili e vincerebbero sempre le solite 2/3 per sempre? Negli Stati Uniti le varie leghe professionistiche hanno rigidissime regolamentazioni finalizzate proprio a premiare l’equilibrio e la Lega stessa.
> La UEFA e la FIFA sono organi tutt’altro che puliti, ma auspicare l’anarchia degli sceicchi e dei megamiliardari non mi sembra una cosa intelligente.



È quello che ho scritto pure io, ma tra la totale deregolamentazione e il sistema attuale ci sono molte vie di mezzo, come scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più che altro ci vorrebbe una regolamentazione diversa, più flessibile. Abolirlo del tutto non so se converrebbe, perché City e PSG potrebbero spendere un miliardo non una tantum, ma un miliardo per ogni finestra di mercato. Hanno Stati alle spalle, per davvero, potremmo trovarci tra 20 anni a scommettere su quale tra PSG o CITY vincerà la CL nel 2040/2041 sapendo al 100% che una delle due la vincerà perché così sarà stato nel ventennio antecedente.
> 
> Quindi io quando parlavo di far saltare il banco parlavo di portare l’FPF ad essere ciò che doveva essere al principio, cioè un sistema per tutelare i clubs dal crack finanziario, quindi dando più spazio a strumenti come il voluntary agreement, dilatando i tempi per il break-even, magari alzando la quota di autosponsorizzazioni che una proprietà può mettere e così via. In questo modo tuteli i clubs senza impedirne la crescita e allo stesso tempo però metti dei paletti, per quanto meno rigidi rispetto a quelli attuali, che impediscano ad una singola entità di fagocitare tutto.
> 
> ...


----------



## mil77 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Aspetto il pronunciamento del TAS prima di esprimere la mia opinione perchè penso che il verdetto verrà ribaltato a favore del City
> 
> Per il momento a guadagnarci è solo Tuttosport che vedrà triplicate le sue vendite...
> Già immagino i titoloni...''Pep & Leo si può!!!''...''Messi ha preso casa al Gianduiotto!!''... ''Con Pep anche De Bruyne!!''
> E il gobbo in fila all'edicola per non perdere la prima edizione ancora calda della sua bibbia...



Se il Tas ribalta a favore del City il fpf non esisterà più e sarà liberi tutti


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se il Tas ribalta a favore del City il fpf non esisterà più e sarà liberi tutti



Leggendo le varie notizie mi son fatto l'idea che il City porterà a Losanna argomentazioni forti per cercare di ribaltare il primo giudizio...
Ad esempio (a quanto ho letto) è in grado di dimostrare che la sentenza era già stata decisa prima ancora che iniziasse l'istruttoria...
Ma è solo una mia personale impressione...staremo a vedere


----------



## mil77 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque il problema del CITY a quanto ho capito non è l’aver sforato, su quello forse si potrebbe trattare, il problema è che hanno presentato direttamente conti falsi. È una cosa ben diversa.
> 
> Vedrete ad esempio che l’Inter anche qualora avesse pompato un po’ troppi soldi con le autosponsorizzazioni non verrà toccata, perché si tratta di soldi veri, il problema qui è che il CITY ha presentato conti fasulli.



Non hanno presentato conti falsi, anche il City erano soldi veri. Il City ha fatto passare soldi messi dalla proprietà come sponsorizzazioni...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con l’Atletico le decisioni invece erano state giuste, ho rivisto adesso. Il goal di Morata era da annullare per spinta su Chiellini, al ritorno il secondo goal era sicuramente goal perché con la goal line technology non sbagli da quel punto di vista. Il terzo purtroppo c’era la mano sulla schiena di Bernardeschi da dietro quindi il rigore mi sa che c’era, almeno in genere in quei casi lo danno.
> 
> Poi mi andrò a rivedere anche quella col Tottenham ma avevo ragione a non ricordarmi grossi errori nella doppia sfida con l’Atletico. In ogni caso ripeto, tranquillo che festeggeranno il trentennale della CL di Agricola ancora fermi a due.



giuste? ok alzo le mani


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non conosco la materia, ma fatemi capire.
> Ammettiamo vengano penalizzati.
> 
> In questo triennio (primo anno ora, secondo e terzo senza coppa) a livello di bilancio loro dovranno per forza di cose adattare le spese al nuovo fatturato senza introiti di coppa. La coppa mi sembra di capire che porta, direttamente o indirettamente, un centinaio di milioni. Di fatto basta vendere un paio dei loro giocatori (tra cartellino e ingaggio ci siamo) e sistemano i bilanci mantenendo il loro status di grande d'Europa fra due anni. Perché dovrebbero ridimensionare? O ci sono altre complicazioni che mi sono perso? Non parlatemi delle multe che potrei ridere. Perché se il prezzo è questo, tanto vale sforare ogni tanto per poi fermarsi un annetto quando già si è grandi.



se uno ha un po' di cervello scrive quello che hai scritto tu, ho provato a spiegarlo anche io ma mi ritrovo una sfilza di

""""" gli sceicchi fanno quello che vogliono multicit.""""""

che blocca in partenza qualsiasi volontà di poter avviare un discorso serio...


----------



## Garrincha (15 Febbraio 2020)

Per chi afferma che il City spazzerà via l'Uefa in ricorso ricordo che anche Elliott doveva mettersela nel taschino e uscirne al massimo con un rimbrotto e alla meglio con le scuse dlell'Uefa.

Sono situazioni diverse, il Milan aveva un passivo enorme e il City è in giudizio per aver violato il limite di sponsorizzazioni ma non darei la pelle dlell'Uefa già per vinta


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che sperano nella distruzione della UEFA da parte di City, PSG eccetera perché _“così tutti possono spendere quanto gli pare”_.
> Ma vi rendete conto che in una potenziale Superlega, senza limiti ne regolamentazioni, queste squadre diventerebbero praticamente irraggiungibili e vincerebbero sempre le solite 2/3 per sempre? Negli Stati Uniti le varie leghe professionistiche hanno rigidissime regolamentazioni finalizzate proprio a premiare l’equilibrio e la Lega stessa.
> La UEFA e la FIFA sono organi tutt’altro che puliti, ma auspicare l’anarchia degli sceicchi e dei megamiliardari non mi sembra una cosa intelligente.



solo perchè a voi vi toccherebbe male in europa.
mentre rubare in italia con tranquillità sul versante arbitraggi, squalifiche e bilanci vedo che non vi preoccupa particolarmente.
in europa vincerebbero sempre le solite 2/3. in italia vincete solo voi. ma in italia va bene.

il tuo è discorso che condividerei se non fosse stato fatto da uno juventino


----------



## Garrincha (15 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non conosco la materia, ma fatemi capire.
> Ammettiamo vengano penalizzati.
> 
> In questo triennio (primo anno ora, secondo e terzo senza coppa) a livello di bilancio loro dovranno per forza di cose adattare le spese al nuovo fatturato senza introiti di coppa. La coppa mi sembra di capire che porta, direttamente o indirettamente, un centinaio di milioni. Di fatto basta vendere un paio dei loro giocatori (tra cartellino e ingaggio ci siamo) e sistemano i bilanci mantenendo il loro status di grande d'Europa fra due anni. Perché dovrebbero ridimensionare? O ci sono altre complicazioni che mi sono perso? Non parlatemi delle multe che potrei ridere. Perché se il prezzo è questo, tanto vale sforare ogni tanto per poi fermarsi un annetto quando già si è grandi.



100 milioni in meno a bilancio non sono pochi, ci saranno anche meno entrate dalle sponsorizzazioni, penali da pagare agli sponsor o ritrattare il compenso con clausole che avranno inserito, giocatori che potrebbero volersene andare piuttosto che stare due anni senza coppe, che rifuteranno il rinnovo mentre prima era scontato perdendoli a poco o nulla, le altre squadre che potrebbero prenderti per la gola visto che sanno che devi trovare i soldi come la Roma con Salah offrendoti meno del valore ipotetico. Potrebbero essere due anni difficili a rimanere nei parametri del fpf cosa che condizionerà nel caso anche i mercati futuri se riceveranno un SA nei prossimi anni. Tra tre anni è tutto da vedere che riescano a spendere come fino a ieri sul mercato ripotenziando la squadra con facilità 

Pensare che basti vendere uno o due giocatori all'anno mi sembra ottimistico, a parte che alla fine sono quattro tra i migliori e in quei due anni avrai fatto un mercato in entrata al risparmio perché non puoi aggravare ulteriormente i conti che stai cercando di pareggiare ma bisognerà vedere anche di quanta plusvalenza avranno bisogno e riusciranno a farne, se devono trovare 100 milioni di plusvalenze c'è da considerare anche il valore in ammortamento a bilancio del giocatore da detrarre 

Guarda la Juventus che ha un bilancio quest'anno a rischio già adesso e immaginala senza gli introiti Champions per due anni e per sempre senza un 10-20% di sponsorizzazioni discutibili


----------



## Manue (15 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quelli che inneggiavano alle sponsorizzazioni fittizie per aggirare il FFP,
i vari contabili che popolano sul web, si sono letti la motivazione dell’esclusione?


----------



## MarcoG (15 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> 100 milioni in meno a bilancio non sono pochi, ci saranno anche meno entrate dalle sponsorizzazioni, penali da pagare agli sponsor o ritrattare il compenso con clausole che avranno inserito, giocatori che potrebbero volersene andare piuttosto che stare due anni senza coppe, che rifuteranno il rinnovo mentre prima era scontato perdendoli a poco o nulla, le altre squadre che potrebbero prenderti per la gola visto che sanno che devi trovare i soldi come la Roma con Salah offrendoti meno del valore ipotetico. Potrebbero essere due anni difficili a rimanere nei parametri del fpf cosa che condizionerà nel caso anche i mercati futuri se riceveranno un SA nei prossimi anni. Tra tre anni è tutto da vedere che riescano a spendere come fino a ieri sul mercato ripotenziando la squadra con facilità
> 
> Pensare che basti vendere uno o due giocatori all'anno mi sembra ottimistico, a parte che alla fine sono quattro tra i migliori e in quei due anni avrai fatto un mercato in entrata al risparmio perché non puoi aggravare ulteriormente i conti che stai cercando di pareggiare ma bisognerà vedere anche di quanta plusvalenza avranno bisogno e riusciranno a farne, se devono trovare 100 milioni di plusvalenze c'è da considerare anche il valore in ammortamento a bilancio del giocatore da detrarre
> 
> Guarda la Juventus che ha un bilancio quest'anno a rischio già adesso e immaginala senza gli introiti Champions per due anni e per sempre senza un 10-20% di sponsorizzazioni discutibili



Capisco ciò che dici ma resto scettico su altri fattori, pur non discutendo sul fatto che un danno c'è. 

Un esempio. Gli sponsor lasciano? Può essere, come può essere che una persona potente usi mezzi alternativi per dissuaderli, così come per i calciatori. Il mondo economico è una serie di scatole cinesi: tu resti sponsor, io ti faccio recuperare quanto pensi di perdere da una società controllata da una controllata da una controllata; tu calciatore resti con me, appena finito di giocare ti sistemo su una mia isola. Ovviamente siamo nella fantascienza ma penso si possa capire il ragionamento.

Di solito, in ambito esterno a quello sportivo, se tu commetti un reato, io ti punisco con una pena che la la funzione di farti capire che è sbagliato, e che indirettamente funge da deterrente per te e altre persone.
Quindi, tu uccidi, io ti do 30 anni quando è aggravato, o comunque 21-24. Siamo del resto tutti arrabbiati quando un assassino esce di galera ed ha fatto 5 anni di prigione: è chiaro che per lui il periodo non è stato piacevole, ma è altrettanto chiaro che non so quando possa essere un deterrente o una punizione idonea a far comprendere la gravità del gesto.

Se, e ripeto se, le accuse sono fondate, non trovo la punizione idonea a scongiurare il ripetersi della circostanza, perché alla fine il city fra 2 anni sarà superiore, anche per fatturato, a quello preso prima di fare i "magheggi".


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ieri su SKy si parlava anche di possibile penalizzazione di punti nel campionato nazionale, a partire dalla prossima stagione, non so se sia una boutade o meno ma ne parlavano.



La UEFA non può assolutamente penalizzare una squadra in campionato, non è loro competenza. La UEFA semplicemente può permetterti o non permetterti di iscriverti ad una loro competizione.


----------



## Lambro (15 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> La UEFA non può assolutamente penalizzare una squadra in campionato, non è loro competenza. La UEFA semplicemente può permetterti o non permetterti di iscriverti ad una loro competizione.



Sbagliato, hanno violato regole che riguardano anche la premier, non parliamo di sforamento parliamo di menzogne, è un caso piuttosto grave quello dei citizens.
Ne parlano un po' ovunque oggi basta cercare.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sbagliato, hanno violato regole che riguardano anche la premier, non parliamo di sforamento parliamo di menzogne, è un caso piuttosto grave quello dei citizens.
> Ne parlano un po' ovunque oggi basta cercare.



Si, ma ripeto, non è la UEFA che penalizza il City in campionato, non ne ha il potere. Li è la federazione inglese che eventualmente interviene.


----------



## Lambro (15 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, ma ripeto, non è la UEFA che penalizza il City in campionato, non ne ha il potere. Li è la federazione inglese che eventualmente interviene.



Ah vabè questo si sa, ma è questo che rischiano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per la violazione delle regole del FFP il Manchester City è stato escluso dalla Champions, o Coppe Europee, per le prossime due stagioni.



Ecco l'effetto Guardiola... club affossato ai limiti del fallimento, complimenti.
Stessa cosa che rischia di succedere alla Juve con CR7...

Questi supercampioni e superallenatori con le loro pretese astronomiche sono più una disgrazia che una fortuna. Chi è che si vuole accollare simili stipendi, senza la certezza di un ritorno sia sportivo che economico? Con la scure del FPF?

Siamo al colmo, all'apice dei super-stipendi. Già Guardiola il prox anno chiederà di meno, non di più.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2020)

devono assolutamente vincerla quest'anno allora.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma questa superlega sarà divisa in gironi e ad eliminazione diretta da un certo punto della stagione oppure un campionato a girone unico? La seconda opzione per me non funzionerebbe. R la prima lascerebbe comunque un calendario molto libero, perciò difficilmente le big non parteciperebbero più ai campionati nazionali.
> 
> 
> 
> Avremmo sicuramente potuto fare un mercato meno esangue, tanto per cominciare, e reperire i profili realmente funzionali alla squadra sarebbe stato più facile. Nonostante il bilancio, avere una cinquantina di milioni in più ci avrebbe fatto comodo, è evidente che averli o non averli sia una bella differenza. E tornando in Champions coi ricavi e gli sponsor esterni che arriverebbero non faremmo molta fatica a riequilibrare il bilancio.



No. Sottolineo il punto: avendo un bilancio che recita -142 milioni, avere 50 milioni di sponsor non cambia nulla verso il FPF. 

Parliamo di sponsor fittizi, dunque che uscirebbero fa Elliott o da una sua consociata. 

Ma nella nostra situazione che quei 50 milioni vengano da uno sponsor di Elliott o da un aumento di capitale non cambia nulla ai fini del FPF, non so se hai colto il punto e mi sono spiegato.

Se quei 50 milioni venissero da uno sponsor vero, per esempio Emirates, allora si, ma se deve venire da uno fasullo di Elliott allora non cambia nulla se invece fa un aumento di capitale avendo noi un bilancio da -140 ripeto.

E no, non aiuterebbe il mercato. Non esiste il mercato, esiste un bilancio costi ricavi e basta, e questo bilancio per la Uefa deve essere -30 sul triennio, noi siamo a -300 sul triennio... altro che sponsor fasulli ci vogliono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No. Sottolineo il punto: avendo un bilancio che recita -142 milioni, avere 50 milioni di sponsor non cambia nulla verso il FPF.
> 
> Parliamo di sponsor fittizi, dunque che uscirebbero fa Elliott o da una sua consociata.
> 
> ...



Ma non è così: le autosponsorizzazioni impattano sul bilancio tanto quanto quelle esterne, non so da dove tu abbia preso questa idea che se Idiott avesse messo 50 milioni di sponsor (cosa che potrebbe fare da regole UEFA) questi non avrebbero migliorato la nostra posizione economica ai fini dell’FPF (e quindi anche sul mercato).

È la prima volta che leggo una roba del genere. Sarebbero cinquanta milioni sia che provengano da Emirates sia che provengano da uno sponsor Made in Shylock, e avrebbero lo stesso impatto. Guarda gli sponsor di Suning come hanno impattato sui bilanci dell’Inda e sul loro mercato. È anche grazie a quei 227 milioni di sponsorizzazioni pompati in tre anni che l’Inda ha raddoppiato i ricavi.

Qui ti sbagli alla grande. Per gli aumenti di capitale invece hai ragione, basti pensare che la Juve ha appena fatto un aumento di capitale da 300 milioni di euro e col bilancio sono sempre nella M e costretti a fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno. Ma le sponsorizzazioni sono un’altra cosa, totalmente diversa, e impattano sul bilancio, motivo per cui tra l’altro la UEFA ha posto il limite di autosponsorizzazioni all’equivalente del 30% del fatturato, perché altrimenti uno si fa uno sponsor da 600 milioni potendo farlo e compra anche la famiglia reale britannica (gli aumenti di capitale, da capo, sono invece una cosa ben diversa). E sempre per lo stesso motivo la Ndranghetus NON avrebbe potuto decidere di autosponsorizzarsi per 300 milioni e prendere Mbappè e pagare l’ingaggio a Messi quando si libererà a zero dal Barcellona (ammesso che vada via).

Aumenti di capitale e autosponsorizzazioni sono cose diverse che non vanno confuse.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non è così: le autosponsorizzazioni impattano sul bilancio tanto quanto quelle esterne, non so da dove tu abbia preso questa idea che se Idiott mette 50 milioni di sponsor (cosa che potrebbe fare da regole UEFA) questi non avrebbero migliorato la nostra posizione economica ai fini dell’FPF (e quindi anche sul mercato).
> 
> È la prima volta che leggo una roba del genere. Sarebbero cinquanta milioni sia che provengano da Emirates sia che provengano da uno sponsor Made in Shylock, e avrebbero lo stesso impatto. Guarda gli sponsor di Suning come hanno impattato sui bilanci dell’Inda e sul loro mercato. È anche grazie a quei 227 milioni di sponsorizzazioni pompati in tre anni che l’Inda ha raddoppiato i ricavi.
> 
> ...



Non mi sono spiegato allora.

È ovvio che sia due cose diverse, gli sponsor sono ricavi.

MA NOI ABBIAMO UN BILANCIO DI -142 MILIONI, -300 SUL TRIENNIO per cui se anche Elliott fa uno sponsor Shylock di 50 milioni per noi non cambia proprio una bella mazza!!!!!

Se avessimo un bilancio in negativo di -50 sarebbe ovviamente tutto diverso e allora lo sponsor servirebbe, ma nella nostra situazione assolutamente no perché violeremmo in ogni caso i parametro del FPF. 

A chiusura bilancio, se sei a -142, per la Uefa che Elliott faccia uno sponsor fasullo di 50 milioni o un aumento di capitale di 50 milioni non cambia nulla. Spero ora di essermi spiegato meglio.

Il paragone con l'Inter non c'entrano nulla, basta confrontare i bilanci. Noi dobbiamo passare per la nostra epoca Thoir, non c'è scelta e questa sentenza Uefa a questo punto spazza via tutti i dubbi.

Non esistono proprietari supereroi che ci salveranno. Elliott dovrà tagliare i costi, riequilibrare i bilanci e vendere. Chi verrà dopo farà gli sponsor che dici tu ma se e solo se prima metteremo a posto i bilanci TAGLIANDO I COSTI.

Ps: anche la Fiorentina con Mediacom e l'Atalanta con Gewiss e il Sassuolo con Mapei... gli autosponsor sono normali e diffusi, non bisogna pensare che cambino la vita perché non è così. Sono importanti per società che hanno una buona gestione di base, altrimenti non spostano nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato allora.
> 
> È ovvio che sia due cose diverse, gli sponsor sono ricavi.
> 
> ...



Sul resto non c’è dubbio ma scusami continuo a non concordare sul fatto che sarebbe stato inutile. Scusami, guarda tutti i tagli che abbiamo fatto ai costi della rosa a Gennaio e che faremo anche in Estate, se zio Zosimo, l’esperto di conti del forum, affermava che potremo probabilmente permetterci la conferma di Ibra e gli ingaggi di Modric e Thiagone viene da se che avere un passivo meno pronunciato grazie a 50 milioni in più pompati da Shylock ci aiuterebbe ulteriormente. Senza contare che se avesse cominciato a pomparli appena arrivato NON saremmo arrivati ad avere un passivo di 140 milioni.

Inoltre come dicevo, ora il passivo lo stiamo in primis riducendo tagliando i costi, quindi quei soldi li sarebbero un ulteriore aiuto. Per quanto riguarda il triennio se siamo stati esclusi dalle coppe c’è un motivo, penso che quando ci riqualificheremo alcuni anni verranno abbuonati dallo scrutinio, altrimenti non avrebbe senso. Anzi l’altro giorno si parlava del fatto che in Estate con ogni probabilità ci daranno il settlement agreement, e per ottenerlo l’esclusione dalle coppe e la riduzione dei costi che stiamo facendo è importantissima. Se non ci dessero manco il settlement agreement con tutti i tagli che stanno facendo sarebbe davvero assurdo.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Su questo non c’è dubbio ma scusami continuo a non concordare sul fatto che sarebbe stato inutile. Scusami, guarda tutti i tagli che abbiamo fatto ai costi della rosa a Gennaio e che faremo anche in Estate, se zio Zosimo, l’esperto di conti del forum, affermava che potremo probabilmente permetterci la conferma di Ibra e gli ingaggi di Modric e Thiagone viene da se che avere un passivo meno pronunciato grazie a 50 milioni in più pompati da Shylock ci aiuterebbe comunque. Senza contare che se avesse cominciato a pomparli appena arrivato NON saremmo arrivati ad avere un passivo di 140 milioni.
> 
> Senza contare che ora il passivo lo stiamo in primis riducendo tagliando i costi, quindi quei soldi li sarebbero un ulteriore aiuto. Per quanto riguarda il triennio se siamo stati esclusi dalle coppe c’è un motivo, penso che quando ci riqualificheremo alcuni anni verranno abbuonati dallo scrutinio, altrimenti non avrebbe senso. Anzi l’altro giorno si parlava del fatto che in Estate con ogni probabilità ci daranno il settlement agreement, e per ottenerlo l’esclusione dalle coppe e la riduzione dei costi che stiamo facendo è importantissima. Se non ci dessero manco il settlement agreement con tutti i tagli che stanno facendo sarebbe davvero assurdo.



Infatti, chi pensa che ci daranno il settlement è un illuso.

Direi che dopo la sentenza di oggi è quasi sicuro che non ce lo daranno e ci squalificheranno di nuovo.

Abbiamo solo qualche minima speranza, ma per la prossima stagione ormai è andata, mi pare fin troppo chiaro.

I costi li stiamo tagliando ma siamo lontani dalle richieste della Uefa. Ora come ora abbiamo una rosa che approssimativamente costa 165 - 170 milioni, quindi dovremo tagliare ancora e parecchio.

Non so cosa dica Zosimo ma Modric ce lo sogniamo, figuriamoci.

Dovremo tagliare ancora la prossima estate ragazzi, TAGLIARE, quindi non arriverà nessuno di quelli che dici tu.

Anzi cederemo Donnarumma, le parole di Raiola lasciano pochi dubbi direi.

Ma non abbiamo alternative. O cambiano le regole o non discuteremo mai più una coppa europea fino a quando non presenteremo un triennio di bilanci in regola, da -30 di perdita massima aggregata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, chi pensa che ci daranno il settlement è un illuso.
> 
> Direi che dopo la sentenza di oggi è quasi sicuro che non ce lo daranno e ci squalificheranno di nuovo.
> 
> ...



Mi riferisco a questo post di oggi



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi, io l mia squadra l’ho giá fatta (con la fantasia) costa 160 milioni di payroll che comprendono anche le cessioni in solo prestito di Paquetá, Laxalt, Suso...
> 
> Viene finanziata con circa 35 milioni di plusvalenze (principalmente Chalanoglu e Kessie).
> 
> ...



E Zosimo non è certo conosciuto sul forum come uno da voli pindarici e che non sta coi piedi per terra, anzi è un po’ il contabile spaccaballe. 

Per quanto riguarda l’SA l’Inda entrò nell’SA nel 2015 e se mi vieni a dire che aveva i conti a posto nel triennio precedente sghignazzo da qui al 2022 senza fermarmi. Non darci nemmeno l’SA sarebbe accanimento gratuito e senza senso, è impossibile risalire senza manco quello. Andremo sempre più giù, perché dovremmo mettere su una rosa da salvezza, i ricavi si contrarrebbero ancora di più, entreremmo in una spirale negativa senza via di uscita. 

Poi oh, se siamo nella fattoria degli animali Orwelliana e l’Inda tecnicamente fallita nel 2015 (a Ottobre 2015 avevano una perdita mostruosa a bilancio con 74 milioni di perdite, digita su google “ Analisi tecnica sul bilancio dell'Inter 2014/15”. Noi questa estate con tutti i tagli che stiamo facendo non dovremo avere una situazione molto diversa da loro quell’anno) poteva avere l’SA mentre noi anche solo per ottenere un settlement dovremo presentare un triennio di bilanci puliti allora alzo le mani. Perché senza nemmeno il settlement è impossibile risalire. Impossibile, non difficile, arduo ecc. Se avessero negato l’SA all’Inda di Thohir sarebbero ancora nella melma più profonda.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco a questo post di oggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non so i conteggi di Zosimo. Anche a occhio codesta rosa col cavolo che costa 160 milioni di payroll.

Questa di oggi ne costa la stessa cifra, come minimo, qui di fai tu.

L'ultimo bilancio avevamo 205 milioni di costo della rosa, e non mi pare di aver visto Modric giocare nel Milan. Poi se lui accetta uno stipendio come quello di Krunic allora ci sta.

Vedremo. La Uefa di fatto si conosce tramite le sentenze. Fino a poco tempo fa si pensava potessero essere malleabili, venirci incontro. Dopo le ultime sentenze mi pare proprio di no. Hanno delle regole e le applicano, perfino contro il potentissimo City.

L'Inter aveva bilanci negativi ma non -142 milioni stai sicuro. 

Non andremo sempre più giù. Avremo stagioni anonime come le ultime ma con un payroll inferiore a 100 milioni. La Lazio ha 85 milioni quindi significa che si può sopravvivere lavorando per bene, con coerenza programmazione lungimiranza e professionalità. 

Poi quando avremo bilanci decenti avremo il nostro settlement e il nostro nuovo bel proprietario, finalmente serio e decente pure lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so i conteggi di Zosimo. Anche a occhio codesta rosa col cavolo che costa 160 milioni di payroll.
> 
> Questa di oggi ne costa la stessa cifra, come minimo, qui di fai tu.
> 
> ...



L’Inda nel 2014/2015 non aveva un bilancio decente ma ottenne il settlement. Per quanto riguarda i conti di Zosimo devi considerare che nell’ultimo bilancio avevamo ancora un sacco di zavorre delle quali ci stiamo liberando e di cui ci libereremo ancora andando in Estate, oltre a fare altre plusvalenze (che serviranno a finanziare gli ingaggi di quella gente), per quello è possibile fare una squadra come quella con 160 milioni. 

Se aspetti di fare come la Nazio ciao core, ci hanno messo anni e anni di lavoro e dirigenti bravissimi nello scovare talento a costo zero per arrivare dove sono ora con quelle spese. Noi non abbiamo proprio la struttura per farlo. Non ci si improvvisa Atalanta o Lazio da un anno all’altro, servono DECENNI di lavoro e programmazione mirata con dirigenti con due palle cosi, altroché Maldini e Boban!

Se la UEFA ci negasse anche il settlement (e non vedo perché farlo visto che lo diede all’Inda del 2015, credi che l’Inda del 2015 avesse un bilancio virtuoso? Vai a controllare come erano messi) vorrebbe semplicemente dire che hanno deciso di ammazzarci, è semplice.

Se l’avessero negato all’Inda nel 2015 non ne sarebbero usciti mai più, lo so io e lo sai tu. Dicano piuttosto, in tal caso, che per varie ragioni a noi sconosciute si è deciso che a Milano deve esserci una sola squadra forte e l’altra deve diventare il Torino e chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so i conteggi di Zosimo. Anche a occhio codesta rosa col cavolo che costa 160 milioni di payroll.
> 
> Questa di oggi ne costa la stessa cifra, come minimo, qui di fai tu.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo all’altro post che ho scritto che dovremmo saperne di più entro Primavera, vedi questo topic di fine Agosto



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 agosto, in autunno il Milan verrà convocato dalla camera investigativa della Uefa per poi discutere, a primavera 2020 (se la squadra sarà in posizione coppe), il settlement agreement. Il Milan vorrebbe un accordo non troppo restrittivo che consenta, in quattro anni, di essere ok con i conti e di tornare competitivo in Italia e in Europa con l'obiettivo della presenza fissa in Champions.
> 
> La filosofia di Elliott è quella di risanare il Milan senza uscire dal FPF.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E infatti accediamo in via eccezionale al Settlement Agreement, che era quello che volevamo. Cosí non ci verrano a sindacare sui bilanci triennali compresi quelli cinesi e Berlusconiani, con i quali non saremmo mai potuti rientrare prima del 2024.
> Cosí sará sufficiente rispettare dei paletti anno per anno (e abbiamo giá iniziato a convergere) e dall’anno prossimo saremo liberi di qualificarci per le coppe senza pesanti multe (il grosso sará con la condizionale come con i precedenti SA) e quindi usarne i ricavi per aumentare il fatturato.
> 
> Un grande successo questo per Gazidis. Bravissimo.



Ma bisogna essere BEN coscienti che in caso ci negassero pure il Settlement non ne usciremmo più davvero, ragazzi. Questo deve essere chiaro, cristallino. Ma non perché siamo noi eh, come già detto se avessero negato il settlement agreement all’Inda nel 2015 costringendola a improvvisarsi Lazio o Atalanta ora sarebbero lontani anni luce da dove sono (senza settlement in primis non sarebbe mai arrivato Suning).

Negare il settlement agreement ad una squadra messa come noi adesso o come l’Inter nel 2015 significa ammazzare un moribondo e stuprarne il cadavere ancora caldo, questo deve essere ben chiaro ed utilizzo questa metafora aspra e cruda per rendere l’idea di ciò che ci aspetterebbe sportivamente, cioè l’inferno vero e proprio.

Riguardo al 



> L'Inter aveva bilanci negativi ma non -142 milioni stai sicuro.



Secondo te per quale oscura ragione stiamo tagliando tutto il tagliabile, se non per arrivare in Estate 2020 con un passivo molto inferiore all’ultimo registrato e quindi ottenere l’SA? L’Inda era sotto di 70 milioni quando le venne concesso l’SA, noi abbiamo già tagliato 50 milioni di costi (partendo da 140 milioni di passivo) e andando all’Estate taglieremo altre zavorre.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda nel 2014/2015 non aveva un bilancio decente ma ottenne il settlement. Per quanto riguarda i conti di Zosimo devi considerare che nell’ultimo bilancio avevamo ancora un sacco di zavorre delle quali ci stiamo liberando e di cui ci libereremo ancora andando in Estate, oltre a fare altre plusvalenze (che serviranno a finanziare gli ingaggi di quella gente), per quello è possibile fare una squadra come quella con 160 milioni.
> 
> Se aspetti di fare come la Nazio ciao core, ci hanno messo anni e anni di lavoro e dirigenti bravissimi nello scovare talento a costo zero per arrivare dove sono ora con quelle spese. Noi non abbiamo proprio la struttura per farlo. Non ci si improvvisa Atalanta o Lazio da un anno all’altro, servono DECENNI di lavoro e programmazione mirata con dirigenti con due palle cosi, altroché Maldini e Boban!
> 
> ...



Ma guarda non mi devi convincere. 

L'Inda firmò un settlement che nel 2015 permetteva -30 milioni di perdita e il pareggio la stagione successiva.

Dunque se concederanno a noi il settlement l'anno prossimo dovremo chiudere a -30 massimo.

Questo significa che non potremo avere una rosa che costa 160 avendo nemmeno 190 milioni di ricavi.

Io non voglio fare come la Lazio. Io dico che per la Uefa lo dovremo fare. Non abbiamo scelta.

O meglio se vuoi un esempio più calzante le prossime stagioni saranno come quelle dell'Inter di Thoir.
Questo significa che avremo qualche Vidic e qualche Schelotto.

Poi come dico sempre le aspettative e i sogni sono una cosa personale, ognuno fa e pensa come vuole.
Però poi se non arriva Modric puoi fare due cose, o aprire gli occhi con realismo o incavolarti, fai tu.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo all’altro post che ho scritto che dovremmo saperne di più entro Primavera, vedi questo topic di fine Agosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io credo che il settlement che lo concederanno ma con la medesima regola che vale per tutti: -30 di perdita totale nel triennio.

E noi dovremo avere il bilancio che in tre anni DEVE avere quella perdita massima.

Io penso che sarà così. 

Dunque la prossima estate venderemo tutto il vendibile, con la plusvalenza di Donnarumma e Calabria e faremo una campagna acquisti di prestiti prevalentemente. 

Tra questi prestiti ci potrebbero essere anche nomi conosciuti e di qualità come Rebic, mica tutti bidoni, ma non Modric né Thiago.

PS ci presenteremo con un bilancio pesantemente in rosso anche a giugno 2020.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda non mi devi convincere.
> 
> L'Inda firmò un settlement che nel 2015 permetteva -30 milioni di perdita e il pareggio la stagione successiva.
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda il valore della rosa che potremo avere l’anno prossimo infatti, come ho già detto, sarà fondamentale liberarsi delle ultime zavorre e fare altre plusvalenze, in modo tale da poter ripartire le risorse in maniera migliore su elementi più validi e non come adesso che perdiamo milioni e milioni per dei cessi otturati. Poi se non potremo permetterci una rosa da 160 milioni non ci andremo molto lontano, come detto saranno cruciali i tagli dei rami secchi e le plusvalenze.

In ogni caso almeno il settlement è necessario, se ci negassero pure quello ritiriamoci direttamente, o meglio, portiamo i libri in tribunale, ci metteremmo di meno a risalire dai dilettanti credimi (ma del resto ne abbiamo già avuto la riprova: se Belluccone avesse portato i libri in tribunale nel 2012 invece di infilarci in quell’interminabile tunnel stretto stretto e pieno di mer.da iniziato con gli addi dei senatori e le svendite di Ibra e Thiago per ripianare, oggi non solo saremmo già tornati in Serie A al 100%, ma saremmo con conti ben migliori. Quindi se devo scegliere se diventare la Lazio o l’Atalanta - cosa che ci metteremmo decenni a fare, perlomeno per farlo in maniera proficua per noi, visto che quelle società hanno una struttura che NON si improvvisa- o fallire e ripartire da zero e puliti, scelgo la seconda tutta la vita).



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il settlement che lo concederanno ma con la medesima regola che vale per tutti: -30 di perdita totale nel triennio.
> 
> E noi dovremo avere il bilancio che in tre anni DEVE avere quella perdita massima.
> 
> ...



Vedremo quello che potremo permetterci, se perfino un “rigorista” come Zosimo ha fatto certi nomi non credo li abbia fatti a vanvera. Ma anche fosse come dici tu e potessimo prendere solo scappati di casa, dovendo quindi dire addio fin da ora a qualsiasi chance di qualificarci per la CL anche la prossima stagione, almeno avere l’SA sarebbe un inizio, sapremo perlomeno quanto sarà lungo il tunnel da attraversare. Se manco l’SA ci dessero (come dicevi tu qualche post fa, dove scrivevi che secondo te non ce lo avrebbero concesso) altroché tunnel, entreremmo in un oceano di liquame fognario senza uscita. In quel caso ripeto che sarebbe meglio fallire, ma davvero. 

Per quanto riguarda l’ultimo punto è ovvio che ci presenteremo con un bilancio in rosso anche perché altrimenti non avremmo bisogno dell’SA, ma tra presentarsi con un bilancio in rosso di 70 milioni tipo l’Inda 2015 o di 140 milioni c’è una bella differenza.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il settlement che lo concederanno ma con la medesima regola che vale per tutti: -30 di perdita totale nel triennio.
> 
> E noi dovremo avere il bilancio che in tre anni DEVE avere quella perdita massima.
> 
> ...



Se non ci concedessero nemmeno il settlement sarebbero veramente intenzionati ad ammazzarci del tutto, voglio vedere quante società riuscirebbero a passare da -200 a 0 in un solo anno. Se i burocrati della Uefa non verranno un minimo incontro a quella che, ricordiamolo, è una proprietà che ha ereditato pesanti disastri dalle gestioni precedenti, io vedrò malafede pura. Sarebbe l'atto che ci elimina definitivamente dal giro del grande calcio, a quel punto veramente faremmo prima a ripartire dalla D.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se non ci concedessero nemmeno il settlement sarebbero veramente intenzionati ad ammazzarci del tutto, voglio vedere quante società riuscirebbero a passare da -200 a 0 in un solo anno. Se i burocrati della Uefa non verranno un minimo incontro a quella che, ricordiamolo, è una proprietà che ha ereditato pesanti disastri dalle gestioni precedenti, io vedrò malafede pura. Sarebbe l'atto che ci elimina definitivamente dal giro del grande calcio, a quel punto veramente faremmo prima a ripartire dalla D.



È esattamente così, che poi è ciò che ho scritto pure io. Sarebbe un accanimento mai visto nella storia del calcio, già Berlusconi ci ha danneggiato come nemmeno tre Calciopoli juventine avrebbero saputo o potuto fare, questo sarebbe davvero l’ultimo e definitivo chiodo sulla nostra bara.

Per capirlo, agli “scettici” è sufficiente pensare a cosa sarebbe accaduto all’Inda se nel 2015 le avessero rifiutato l’SA quando SOLO ORA, dopo il settlement, dopo quattro anni e un cambio di proprietà e megasponsorizzazioni -da 227 milioni in tre anni- interne, sono contender (underdog, manco favoriti) per lo scudetto. Se con l’SA ci hanno messo tutto questo tempo per arrivare a permettersi gente come Lukaku ed Eriksen (avessi detto Mbappè e De Bruyne) potete tutti immaginare dove o cosa sarebbero adesso se gli fosse stato negato l’SA: sarebbero sepolti da un tale mare di mer.da che manco con un boccaglio lungo come l’A14 riuscirebbero a respirare, altroché essere l’antiJuve.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il settlement che lo concederanno ma con la medesima regola che vale per tutti: -30 di perdita totale nel triennio.
> 
> E noi dovremo avere il bilancio che in tre anni DEVE avere quella perdita massima.
> 
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sul resto non c’è dubbio ma scusami continuo a non concordare sul fatto che sarebbe stato inutile. Scusami, guarda tutti i tagli che abbiamo fatto ai costi della rosa a Gennaio e che faremo anche in Estate, se zio Zosimo, l’esperto di conti del forum, affermava che potremo probabilmente permetterci la conferma di Ibra e gli ingaggi di Modric e Thiagone viene da se che avere un passivo meno pronunciato grazie a 50 milioni in più pompati da Shylock ci aiuterebbe ulteriormente. Senza contare che se avesse cominciato a pomparli appena arrivato NON saremmo arrivati ad avere un passivo di 140 milioni.
> 
> Inoltre come dicevo, ora il passivo lo stiamo in primis riducendo tagliando i costi, quindi quei soldi li sarebbero un ulteriore aiuto. Per quanto riguarda il triennio se siamo stati esclusi dalle coppe c’è un motivo, penso che quando ci riqualificheremo alcuni anni verranno abbuonati dallo scrutinio, altrimenti non avrebbe senso. Anzi l’altro giorno si parlava del fatto che in Estate con ogni probabilità ci daranno il settlement agreement, e per ottenerlo l’esclusione dalle coppe e la riduzione dei costi che stiamo facendo è importantissima. Se non ci dessero manco il settlement agreement con tutti i tagli che stanno facendo sarebbe davvero assurdo.



Mi chiede A.C. Milan di chiarire la mia posizione relativa a possibile mercato e uefa.

Riguardo all UEFA faccio riferimento alle voci che giravano prima della squalifica : ritiro del secondo ricorso al Tas (il primo giá vinto, il secondo era per la squalifica condizionale nel 2021) in cambio di un accordo su un percorso condiviso.

Penso che il Percorso condiviso sia il SA e penso che sará simile a quello fatto per le altre grandi prima di noi (Inter, PSG, City, Roma) :
Percorso triennale dove *alla fine* del percorso si raggiunge l’equilibrio di bilancio. Nel frattempo si stabiliscono dei paletti congruenti con la situazione attuale. Partendo da -140 ... fissare -100 quest anno, -70 nel 2021, -40 nel 2022 e -10 (é la media che genera -30 nel triennio) con limitazione della rosa a 21 piú i giovani nelle liste uefa, con un saldo della campagna acquisti in pari, 15 milioni di multa di cui 10 con la condizionale potrebbe essere realistico.

Riguardo al mercato immaginato e che non sarebbe “sostenibile” lo illustro per spiegare i margini di manovra.
Si basa su 3 pilastri:
1) i nostri giocatori sono spesso a fine ammortamento adesso basta poco per venderli senza minusvalenza o con plusvalenza.
2) giocatori presi all’estero con contratto almeno biennale usufruiscono del regime fiscale agevolato dove il lordomé solo 1,4 volte il netto.
3) I “big” presi sono tutti parametri zero.

Ecco il dettaglio:
Partenze:
Reina: 0 (-1)
Conti: 10 (+1)
Musacchio 10 (+5,5)
Rodriguez 4 (+0,5)
Laxalt P 2 + Dir 8
Biglia Scad
Bonaventura Scad
Kessie 23 (+10)
Chalanoglu 17 (+12)
Paquetá P 4 + Dir 21
Krunic 10 (+3,5)

Totale plusvalenze e prestiti : 37 milioni

Ammortamenti a bilancio di giocatori prestati:
Laxalt : 3,5
Caldara: 7
Paquetá: 7,8
Suso: 0,8
A. Silva: 6,9

Totale ammortamenti non goduti: 26 milioni

Budget disponibile:
Base : 140 milioni
+ metá plusvalenze: 35 milioni 
- ammortamenti non goduti : 26 milioni.
Budget reale: 149 milioni.

Acquisti:
Begovic 0 + 1 ingaggio 
Celik 20 + 1,4 ingaggio
T. Silva 0 + 5 ingaggio 2 anni
Robinson 10 + 0,9 ingaggio
Matic 0 + 4,3 ingaggio 3 anni
Kjaer 2,5 hgiá concordato) e 1 per 3 anni
Modric 0 + 7 per 2 anni
Florentino 35 + 1,5
Zaracho 18 + 1,3
De Paul 28 + 1,7
Ibrahimovic 0 + 6 1 anno
Giroud 0 + 3 3 anni

Costi a bilancio:
Donnarumma 11,2
Donnarumma 2,1
Calabria 2,1
Romagnoli 9
Duarte 3,5
Hernandez 6,6
Bennacer 5,8
Castillejo 6,5
Saelaemakers 2,2
Rebic 4,6
Leao 8,4
Begovic 1,8
Celik 6
T.Silva 7
Robinson 3,3
Kjaer 2,2
Matic 6
Modric 8,4
Florentino 9,1
Zaracho 5,4
De Paul 8,6
Ibrahimovic 10,8
Giroud 4,2

Totale 143

Avanza qualcosina anche per il bilancio. Poi a gennaio ci si regola in base ai possibili obbiettivi reali

Chiaramente é un gioco, ma serve per capire quali sono i nostri margini di manovra.
La Rosa costerebbe 169 contro i 175 di quest anno ma con 20 milioni di plusvalenze in piú, quindi un bilancio ulteriormente migliorato di 26 milioni oltre al buon lavoro di quest anno, nel lungo termine non avremmo contratti onerosi, su questa base assolutamente modificabile , si puó ragionare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi chiede A.C. Milan di chiarire la mia posizione relativa a possibile mercato e uefa.
> 
> Riguardo all UEFA faccio riferimento alle voci che giravano prima della squalifica : ritiro del secondo ricorso al Tas (il primo giá vinto, il secondo era per la squalifica condizionale nel 2021) in cambio di un accordo su un percorso condiviso.
> 
> ...



Bel post, grazie per il chiarimento. E speriamo bene. Francamente quando leggevo che non ci avrebbero dato il settlement sudavo freddo, perché sarebbe davvero la fine per noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi chiede A.C. Milan di chiarire la mia posizione relativa a possibile mercato e uefa.
> 
> Riguardo all UEFA faccio riferimento alle voci che giravano prima della squalifica : ritiro del secondo ricorso al Tas (il primo giá vinto, il secondo era per la squalifica condizionale nel 2021) in cambio di un accordo su un percorso condiviso.
> 
> ...



Ciao Zosimo, non devi spiegare nulla ci mancherebbe ma è sempre un piacere. Di solito siamo anche nella solita trincea nelle battaglie campali del forum per cui so come la pensi. E dunque trovo il tuo ragionamento un po' strano...

Il punto centrale per cui il tuo ragionamento è sbagliato di fondo è la parte che ho evidenziato in grassetto, per la quale poi tutto il discorso seguente del tuo post, e il giochino della rosa, non regge (secondo me).

Il parere della Uefa non li si conosce tramite le parole dei giornalisti nè tanto meno dei "dirigenti" come Scaroni, lo si conosce tramite le sentenze. Si ipotizza, vedo, che il FPF sia sedersi ad un tavolo e venirsi incontro, ma non è così. La Uefa decide, impone e sanziona. Punto. Non c'è un volemosebbene...

Dunque, se ci sarà un settlement agreement, sarà come quello avuto da tutti i club prima di noi, ovvero prevedrà che nel triennio in esame il passivo AGGREGATO TOTALE dei bilanci sia -30. Non la media, la SOMMA. Dunque, come per l'Inter, ci abboneranno con ogni probabilità l'attuale, che chiuderemo a -90 o giù di lì, ma DAL PROSSIMO 20/21 pretenderanno -30, e i due seguenti 21/22 e 22/23 pretenderanno la parità per entrambi.

Da quello che vedo, avvalorato dalla sentenza City (due anni di squalifica, in attesa del ricorso, rendiamoci conto), è che la Uefa non transige. Applica il medesimo regolamento per tutti. La regola è -30 totale nel triennio e vale per tutti.

Nel tuo ragionamento parli di media, sommando le tue ipotesi faremmo -200 nel triennio... scordatevelo, non sarà così.

Il percorso condiviso significa che nonostante nell'immediato non rispettiamo i parametri del FPF ci faranno partecipare lo stesso alle competizioni Uefa (personalmente non credo lo faranno, secondo me ci squalificano anche per l'anno prossimo se arriviamo il EL), ma all'interno del triennio del settlement agreement non concederanno deroghe: la somma deve fare -30. Se sforiamo di poco ci saranno piccole sanzioni (l'Inter poteva arrivare a -40 o -50 ricordo, con sanzioni proporzionate), altrimenti ci squalificheranno dalle coppe europee a oltranza. E basta. Non ci sono accordi diversi.

Poi è lecito sognare che ci permetteranno qualcosa di morbido, che si siederanno a contrattare, che chiuderanno un occhio... Ne sarei felicissimo. Ma ad oggi è inverosimile e incoerente con le sentenze della Uefa.

Quindi come capirai dal mio ragionamento il resto della tua ipotesi e la rosa con Thiago Modric e Matic non l'avremo di sicuro. Nei prossimi tre esercizi dovranno costruire una rosa che costi al massimo tra i 100 e i 120 milioni, a seconda dei ricavi, che ricordiamolo sono in continuo calo. Secondo me bisogna ragionare su queste cifre, che ritengo pure ottimistiche.

Vedremo una marea di prestiti, qualche investimento su giocatori giovani, tante cessioni e qualche parametro zero di lusso. Ciò non significa che avremo una squadra peggiore di quella delle ultime stagioni, anzi. Se faranno le cose con logica e lungimiranza saremo più forti e competitivi secondo me. Basta proseguire la linea dei Bennacer Theo Rebic...


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Il City col ricorso punta all’assoluzione totale, non vogliono manco lo sconto di pena. Se il TAS gli da ragione è la morte del calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se non ci concedessero nemmeno il settlement sarebbero veramente intenzionati ad ammazzarci del tutto, voglio vedere quante società riuscirebbero a passare da -200 a 0 in un solo anno. Se i burocrati della Uefa non verranno un minimo incontro a quella che, ricordiamolo, è una proprietà che ha ereditato pesanti disastri dalle gestioni precedenti, io vedrò malafede pura. Sarebbe l'atto che ci elimina definitivamente dal giro del grande calcio, a quel punto veramente faremmo prima a ripartire dalla D.



Il punto di vista è sbagliato. La Uefa non "concede" il settlement, lo impone. Il punto dunque non è se ce lo concederanno, ma quali saranno i parametri che contiene. Se imporranno di fare -30 il primo bilancio del settlement, dovremo farlo o ci squalificano di nuovo e salterà subito il settlement. Questo è il cuore del problema.

Il settlement non è una concessione ad una nostra proposta, non è chiudere un occhio o tutti e due, il settlement è una serie di regole stringenti per le quali la Uefa concede in deroga di partecipare alle competizioni europee anche se in principio non si rispettano i parametri comuni a tutti. Ma una cosa è sicura, dal mio punto di vista, all'interno del triennio di validità di questo settlement il totale dei bilanci (la SOMMA) dovrà essere al massimo -30 come tutti gli altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il settlement che lo concederanno ma con la medesima regola che vale per tutti: -30 di perdita totale nel triennio.
> 
> E noi dovremo avere il bilancio che in tre anni DEVE avere quella perdita massima.
> 
> ...





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ciao Zosimo, non devi spiegare nulla ci mancherebbe ma è sempre un piacere. Di solito siamo anche nella solita trincea nelle battaglie campali del forum per cui so come la pensi. E dunque trovo il tuo ragionamento un po' strano...
> 
> Il punto centrale per cui il tuo ragionamento è sbagliato di fondo è la parte che ho evidenziato in grassetto, per la quale poi tutto il discorso seguente del tuo post, e il giochino della rosa, non regge (secondo me).
> 
> ...



Vedremo quale saranno (sperando che ci siano) le richieste UEFA.

Non mi sembra che le richieste per le altre fossero cosí stringenti, secondo me un transitorio sará permesso, perché gli impegni presi devono essere rispettati. Se ho un contratto triennale da 10 milioni l’anno e nessuno é disposto a rilevarmelo devi permettermi di portarlo a scadenza, perché per quanto voglia, non sempre é possibile abbattere a piacere i costi.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedremo quale saranno (sperando che ci siano) le richieste UEFA.
> 
> Non mi sembra che le richieste per le altre fossero cosí stringenti, secondo me un transitorio sará permesso, perché gli impegni presi devono essere rispettati. Se ho un contratto triennale da 10 milioni l’anno e nessuno é disposto a rilevarmelo devi permettermi di portarlo a scadenza, perché per quanto voglia, non sempre é possibile abbattere a piacere i costi.



Riporto integralmente il testo della sentenza UEFA sul settlement agreement dell'Inter. Così fughiamo ogni dubbio e chiariamo la situazione.

_FC Internazionale Milano
 The settlement agreement covers the sporting seasons 2015/16, 2016/17, 2017/18 and 2018/19.
 FC Internazionale Milano (Inter) undertakes to reach full break-even compliance by monitoring
period 2018/19 (i.e. reporting periods 2016, 2017 and 2018).
* Inter agrees to report a maximum break-even deficit of €30 million for the financial year ending in 2016 and no break-even deficit for the financial year ending in 2017.
 Inter agrees that for the financial year ending in 2016 and for the financial year ending in 2017 the
employee benefit expenses to revenue ratio is restricted and that the amortisation and impairment
of the costs of acquiring players’ registrations is limited.*
 Inter accepts that it will be subject to a limitation on the number of players that it may include on
the “A” list for the purposes of participation in UEFA competitions. Specifically, for season 2015/2016,
Inter may only register a maximum of 21 players on the “A” list, instead of the potential maximum
of 25 as foreseen in the relevant competition regulations, and 22 players for the 2016/17 season.
Such restriction will be lifted as from season 2017/18 if the clubs fulfils the operational and financial
measures agreed with the UEFA CFCB. 
Page 2
 Inter accepts, for the duration of the settlement agreement, a calculated limitation on the number
of new registrations it may include within their “A” List for the purposes of participation in UEFA
competitions. This calculation is based on the clubs net transfer position in each respective
registration period covered by the agreement. Such restrictions will be lifted as from season 2017/18
if the clubs fulfils the operational and financial measures agreed with the UEFA CFCB.
 Inter agrees to pay a total amount up to €20 million, which will be withheld from any revenues it
earns from participating in UEFA competitions commencing in season 2014/15. Of this amount, €6
million shall be paid in full, irrespective of any early exit from the settlement regime, and will be
withheld in three equal instalments. Payment of the remaining €14 million is conditional and may
be withheld in certain circumstances depending on the Club’s compliance with the operational and
financial measures imposed in the settlement agreement._ 

Il caso Inter è il più interessante perchè in un certo senso virtuoso. Hanno affrontato i parametri e li hanno superati.

Come vedi dal testo in grassetto, il primo anno in esame potevano sforare di -30 e dal secondo in poi DOVEVANO pareggiare. Punto. Mi pare abbastanza chiaro. Si parla anche in modo esplicito di limitazioni nei costi di esercizio e degli ammortamenti.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda nel 2014/2015 non aveva un bilancio decente ma ottenne il settlement. Per quanto riguarda i conti di Zosimo devi considerare che nell’ultimo bilancio avevamo ancora un sacco di zavorre delle quali ci stiamo liberando e di cui ci libereremo ancora andando in Estate, oltre a fare altre plusvalenze (che serviranno a finanziare gli ingaggi di quella gente), per quello è possibile fare una squadra come quella con 160 milioni.
> 
> Se aspetti di fare come la Nazio ciao core, ci hanno messo anni e anni di lavoro e dirigenti bravissimi nello scovare talento a costo zero per arrivare dove sono ora con quelle spese. Noi non abbiamo proprio la struttura per farlo. Non ci si improvvisa Atalanta o Lazio da un anno all’altro, servono DECENNI di lavoro e programmazione mirata con dirigenti con due palle cosi, altroché Maldini e Boban!
> 
> ...



Ti aspetti che il Milan lotti ad alti livelli in un paio d'anni e l'Uefa sia accomodante altrimenti ci ammazza ma non è così, all'Uefa interessa che i tuoi conti siano apposto e se significa qualche anno da ottavo posto vendendo anche la camicia e puntando su giovani sconosciuti azzi tuoi, non ti deve nulla né gli interessa che i disastri li hanno fatti i proprietari precedenti. 

Al Milan si prospettano anni da Fiorentina - Torino, forse tornerà a lottare per lo scudetto tra cinque-otto anni, non ha neanche una primavera a differenza dell'Inter di prospetti da valutare a cifre folli

Non c'è una strada corta né l'Uefa ne costruirà una appositamente perché è il Milan invece che il Galatasaray


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il City col ricorso punta all’assoluzione totale, non vogliono manco lo sconto di pena. Se il TAS gli da ragione è la morte del calcio.



La morte del calcio... Detto da un juventino 
La tua squadra è la morte dello sport, non solo del calcio


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi chiede A.C. Milan di chiarire la mia posizione relativa a possibile mercato e uefa.
> 
> Riguardo all UEFA faccio riferimento alle voci che giravano prima della squalifica : ritiro del secondo ricorso al Tas (il primo giá vinto, il secondo era per la squalifica condizionale nel 2021) in cambio di un accordo su un percorso condiviso.
> 
> ...



secondo me ci sono un po' di errori... non capisco tutto questo ottimismo quando fino a 3 giorni fa eri tutto il contrario:

- non vedo perchè il prossimo anno dovrebbero farci partecipare alle coppe (previa qualificazione). in quel beneamato "accordo" di gazidis con la uefa non ci credo neanche un po'.
- la media che hai calcolato sarebbe -40 e non -30...
- -30 non deve essere la media ma il cumulato dei 3 anni.
- gli stipendi che dai ai nuovi arrivati sono molto ottimistici...
- elliot non ha intenzione di versare un cent in più del minimo che consente al milan di sopravvivere per farlo guadagnare. scordati investimenti volti alla competitività.
- vai a segare uno dei nostri migliori giocatori, ossia bennacer, per far giocare la mummia di modric. questo è la cosa da non fare per uscire dalla melma.

risultato, per me questa squadra è completamente un sogno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il City col ricorso punta all’assoluzione totale, non vogliono manco lo sconto di pena. Se il TAS gli da ragione è la morte del calcio.



il calcio muore 2 volte a settimana. quando la tua squadra entra in campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riporto integralmente il testo della sentenza UEFA sul settlement agreement dell'Inter. Così fughiamo ogni dubbio e chiariamo la situazione.
> 
> _FC Internazionale Milano
>  The settlement agreement covers the sporting seasons 2015/16, 2016/17, 2017/18 and 2018/19.
> ...



E' un regolamento 'interno' che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra e che rischia di implodere se un club decide di non stare ai giochi e porta tutto questo schifo nelle sedi competenti.
Vedremo se il city lo farà. Io credo di si e credo che il giochino si potrebbe definitivamente rompere.
Il fpf nasce con un fine ma alla fine ne ha raggiunto un altro ma lo fa con modi anticostituzionali.
Il calcio ormai è impresa e ogni impresa, se paga le tasse e paga i dipendenti , non ha altri vincoli da rispettare.
Mai vista un'economia che gira al contrario e mai visto il ricco che deve stare al passo coi poveri : che sia prima categoria, che sia champions league o che sia campionato a vincere è spesso chi ha più risorse e quello che ne ha meno cerca di sopperire con le capacità. Ma non ho mai visto leggi che impongono di non spendere o di farlo entro certi limiti.
Altrimenti, se proprio si vuole vigilare sui conti delle società per evitare che falliscano, si vadano a controllare i debiti perchè il giochino delle plus valenze non regge.
Parliamo di cartellini e di calciatori, non di titoli o di beni immobili.
La juve come sta messa a debiti???
Se invece davvero si vuole mettere lo spettacolo e la competizioni ai primi posti si insegua il modello nba ma lo si faccia in tutto e per tutto perchè altrimenti questo fpf si presenta bene ma si rivela malissimo.
Fossi in un presidente ricchissimo e con volontà di investire in un club per portarlo in alto oggi sarei allontanato da questo modo di fare e pensare calcio.
E il calcio gli investitori li deve attrarre, non allontanare.
Questo modo di fare calcio da ragionieri può attrarre solo furfanti in caccia di polpette.
E' il calcio dei raiola, non degli abramovic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ti aspetti che il Milan lotti ad alti livelli in un paio d'anni e l'Uefa sia accomodante altrimenti ci ammazza ma non è così, all'Uefa interessa che i tuoi conti siano apposto e se significa qualche anno da ottavo posto vendendo anche la camicia e puntando su giovani sconosciuti azzi tuoi, non ti deve nulla né gli interessa che i disastri li hanno fatti i proprietari precedenti.
> 
> Al Milan si prospettano anni da Fiorentina - Torino, forse tornerà a lottare per lo scudetto tra cinque-otto anni, non ha neanche una primavera a differenza dell'Inter di prospetti da valutare a cifre folli
> 
> Non c'è una strada corta né l'Uefa ne costruirà una appositamente perché è il Milan invece che il Galatasaray



Non mi aspetto che il Milan lotti ad alti livelli entro un paio d’anni, mi aspetto di poter risalire, cosa che sarebbe impossibile se ci imponessero un cappio al collo troppo stringente, perché poi puoi anche abbattere i costi ma i ricavi continuerebbero a diminuire. Sarebbe il ridimensionamento definitivo.

Per quanto riguarda le vecchie proprietà, se non sbaglio è proprio da prassi UEFA quella di favorire i club che hanno fatto cambio di proprietà e cercare di venire incontro alla nuova per non far pesare troppo i disastri di quella che c’era prima. Con Yongong Li andò male e ci negarono prima il VA e poi l’SA perché eravamo in mano ad un lavapiatti che non dava la minima garanzia (come abbiamo poi scoperto dopo). 

Con Idiott questo problema non dovrebbe esserci, per quanto disprezzi gli strozzini sono se non altro una proprietà “solida”, non dei lavapiatti cinesi insolventi. E se ricordi sia il VA che l’SA al tempo di Yongong Li non ci venne dato perché la proprietà non dava garanzie, non si fidavano. 

Comunque se ci imporranno un cappio tale che ci vorrebbero otto anni per tornare a lottare per lo scudetto ribadisco quanto ho scritto nella pagina precedente: meglio fallire, in tal caso, così almeno ripartiamo coi conti a posto e in qualche anno torniamo in Serie A senza queste zavorre. Ci metteremmo meno tempo a tornare fallendo che nel modo che pensano alcuni di voi (così come se fossimo falliti in quella maledetta Estate 2012 ora saremmo a livelli ben superiori e liberi da zavorre, saremmo tornati in A tre o quattro anni fa e non avremmo dovuto portarci dietro i debiti della vecchia società).



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un regolamento 'interno' che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra e che rischia di implodere se un club decide di non stare ai giochi e porta tutto questo schifo nelle sedi competenti.
> Vedremo se il city lo farà. Io credo di si e credo che il giochino si potrebbe definitivamente rompere.
> Il fpf nasce con un fine ma alla fine ne ha raggiunto un altro ma lo fa con modi anticostituzionali.
> Il calcio ormai è impresa e ogni impresa, se paga le tasse e paga i dipendenti , non ha altri vincoli da rispettare.
> ...



Il Manchester City ha già annunciato che faranno ricorso al TAS. Lì ci si gioca tutto, non solo loro ma tutto quelli che in questo momento non sono nel cerchio magico.

Che vinca il City, non c’è bisogno di dirlo, è fondamentale, per sperare se non altro in una revisione dell’FPF in termini meno stringenti (revisione di cui aveva parlato Infantino qui http://www.milanworld.net/infantino-fpf-bisogna-aiutare-chi-vuole-investire-vt78986.html



Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente della FIfa, Infantino, su FPF. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"Si deve aiutare chi vuole investire nel calcio, a tutti i livelli. In Serie A ma non solo, sta a noi dare regole certe. Quando ero all'UEFA abbiamo introdotto il Fair-Play Finanziario perché il calcio perdeva ogni anno 1 miliardo e 700 milioni, bisogna mettere un freno. Abbiamo messo delle regole, hanno avuto successo perché il calcio non perde più quelle cifre. Anzi. Ora bisogna evolvere, noi come Fifa daremo il nostro contributo. Dobbiamo far crescere il calcio per club non solo in Europa, ma in giro per il mondo. Servono regole certe che permettano agli investitori di poter investire, ma anche di guadagnare".




Con le regole attuali, se sei un club zavorrato da disastri fatti precedentemente ti conviene fallire piuttosto che metterti sotto le forche caudine della UEFA, sono quindi regole evidentemente assurde fatte non per tutelare i clubs dal fallimento (che in teoria avrebbe dovuto essere l’obiettivo originario dell’FPF) ma per tutelare i clubs ricchi e storici (tra i quali ci saremmo anche noi se Belluccone non ci avesse nuclearizzato) dalla concorrenza di nuovi Chelsea, Psg o City e dalle nobili decadute che sono uscite dal giro che conta e cercano di risalire.

È un qualcosa che con lo sport, ormai, non ha più nulla a che fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il settlement che lo concederanno ma con la medesima regola che vale per tutti: -30 di perdita totale nel triennio.
> 
> E noi dovremo avere il bilancio che in tre anni DEVE avere quella perdita massima.
> 
> ...





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riporto integralmente il testo della sentenza UEFA sul settlement agreement dell'Inter. Così fughiamo ogni dubbio e chiariamo la situazione.
> 
> _FC Internazionale Milano
>  The settlement agreement covers the sporting seasons 2015/16, 2016/17, 2017/18 and 2018/19.
> ...



Avevo letto anche io.
Ma ci sono alcune questioni:

1) ci concederanno il SA? Per farlo serve un acclarato autonomo trend di convergenza che prevedano di raggiungere nel breve i requisiti richiesti.
2) un chiaro cambio di intenzione della societá di voler convergere.
3) non tutto il bilancio conta ai fini del FPF. 
4) Il percorso di rientro non é uguali per tutte, tra i vari SA concessi ci sono delle differenze, non enormi, ma ci sono differenze che tengono conto del punto di partenza e del possibile percorso di rientro.
5) il primo bilancio verificato, generalmente (se si accetta di essere osservati subito la multa é piú bassa) é quello della stagione successivo al SA.
6) in genere il periodo di osservazione é quadriennale.

Quindi SE, c’è lo concedono, il primo bilancio che ci controlleranno é appunto quello 2020/2021.

Quanto sará l’obbiettivo richiesto? Dai precedenti si direbbe -30, ma tenendo conto del punto di partenza del Milan, potrebbe essere che l’accordo definito (é comunque un accordo) preveda un percorso di rientro leggermente diverso. 
Togliendo un -15 dal bilancio ufficiale (l’ipotetica quota non conteggiata ai fini del fpf) il mio percorso -55, -25, +5 forse é ottimistico e nisognerá togliere almeno altri 20 milioni. Significa cercare qualche plusvalenza importante in piú (Romagnoli?) e/o fare almeno un contratto pesante in meno.

Ad esempio cedere Romagnoli per 40 milioni fa risparmiare 9 milioni a bilancio é genera oltre 30 milioni di plusvalenza, coperto da un ragazzo da 3-4 milioni l’hanno potrebbe coprire la parte mancante dei primi due anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me ci sono un po' di errori... non capisco tutto questo ottimismo quando fino a 3 giorni fa eri tutto il contrario:
> 
> - non vedo perchè il prossimo anno dovrebbero farci partecipare alle coppe (previa qualificazione). in quel beneamato "accordo" di gazidis con la uefa non ci credo neanche un po'.
> - la media che hai calcolato sarebbe -40 e non -30...
> ...



Considerazioni anche condivisibili, infatti, come detto, é un gioco per poter discutere.

Vedremo come primo step cosa dirá la UEFA, qualsiasi considerazione prima di allora é prematura in effetti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Considerazioni anche condivisibili, infatti, come detto, é un gioco per poter discutere.
> 
> Vedremo come primo step cosa dirá la UEFA, qualsiasi considerazione prima di allora é prematura in effetti.



io mi fermerei già prima... arriveremo 6i? mah... atalanta roma e napoli hanno più probabilità...
col 7o posto sarebbero preliminari e a quel punto penso che si farà di tutto per non giocarla.

fuori dall'europa avranno la scusa di non poter spendere, rosa corta per le poche partite, giocatori che non vorranno venire perchè non fanno le coppe ecc. conosciamo bene questa storia.

stiamo a vedere....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Avevo letto anche io.
> Ma ci sono alcune questioni:
> 
> 1) ci concederanno il SA? Per farlo serve un acclarato autonomo trend di convergenza che prevedano di raggiungere nel breve i requisiti richiesti.
> ...



Speriamo bene, zio Zosimo.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Febbraio 2020)

secondo me è un po' tutto da vedere ancora. se il manchester city vincesse il ricorso al tas potrebbe cambiare qualcosa. ricordiamoci che anche noi abbiamo avuto una sentenza del tas favorevole e poi probabilmente la scorsa estate abbiamo avuto già un abboccamento con l'uefa per un possibile SA. però quello che si sono detti lo sanno solo loro. sinceramente sono abbastanza d'accordo con lineker e non credo che le condizioni possano discostarsi di molto da quelle ricevute a suo tempo dall'inter. a meno che non cambi proprio tutto il sistema.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quelli che "il FPF è tutta una scusa per non spendere"?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi fermerei già prima... arriveremo 6i? mah... atalanta roma e napoli hanno più probabilità...
> col 7o posto sarebbero preliminari e a quel punto penso che si farà di tutto per non giocarla.
> 
> fuori dall'europa avranno la scusa di non poter spendere, rosa corta per le poche partite, giocatori che non vorranno venire perchè non fanno le coppe ecc. conosciamo bene questa storia.
> ...



questa storia del perdere apposta...

Del voler fare il male...

Questi hanno messo oltre mezzo miliardo, possiamo concordare che vogliono recuperarlo,possibilmente con gli interessi?
Possiamo dire che portare la squadra nei bassifondi non aiuta allo scopo?

L’obbiettivo é semplicissimo, portare la squadra in pareggio di bilancio, e con questo presupposto fare una squadra competitiva per qualificarsi per le coppe e risalire.

Se tutti accettassimo questo ineluttabile punto di partenza potremmo discutere su quale sia la strategia migliore da adottare, come investire al meglio un budget che é quello che é .

Ma invece che discutere su basi che quelle sono, inutile lamentarsi, ci si lamenta:

Della proprietá
Della UEFA
Del mondo che cambia
Degli ex proprietari
Di Leonardo
Di Boban
Di Maldini
Dei giocatori


Nessuno che dice... io sapendo che devo tagliare di 150 milioni il deficit di bilancio avrei fatto cosí....

Tutti a chiedere che il deficit sia ignorato, venga miracolosamente fatto sparire.

Questo non aiuta a traguardare soluzioni concrete, ma solo a condividere la sofferenza.

Comunque.... per come abbiamo passato questi ultimi 10 anni ... tutte é lecito e comprensibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> questa storia del perdere apposta...
> 
> Del voler fare il male...
> 
> ...



Far sparire il deficit sarebbe stato semplice in passato: fallimento. Con un fallimento in quella maledetta Estate del 2012 ora saremmo già tornati da anni in A e probabilmente ben più competitivi.

Speriamo solo che la UEFA ci dia l’accordo che dicevi e che non sia come dice Lineker altrimenti non torneremo competivi (intendo ai livelli dell’Inter attuale) prima di 7/8 anni, e a questo punto ripeto, ci converrebbe fallire, tra quattro anni torneremmo in A senza le zavorre attuali e probabilmente guadagneremmo tempo rispetto al seguire il percorso lacrime e sangue della UEFA.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> secondo me è un po' tutto da vedere ancora. se il manchester city vincesse il ricorso al tas potrebbe cambiare qualcosa. ricordiamoci che anche noi abbiamo avuto una sentenza del tas favorevole e poi probabilmente la scorsa estate abbiamo avuto già un abboccamento con l'uefa per un possibile SA. però quello che si sono detti lo sanno solo loro. sinceramente sono abbastanza d'accordo con lineker e non credo che le condizioni possano discostarsi di molto da quelle ricevute a suo tempo dall'inter. a meno che non cambi proprio tutto il sistema.



Comunque direi che é ora di fare i conti con la realtá attuale, basta sperare in miracolose vittorie che salvino il bilancio o possibili vittorie di ricorsi altrui che cambimo le regole (sempre che la proprietá attuale volesse approfittarne).

Forse é il caso che tutti si passi a ragionare su questa base: le regole prevedono una cosa, rispettiamo le regole e cerchiamo di fare il meglio su questa base.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque direi che é ora di fare i conti con la realtá attuale, basta sperare in miracolose vittorie che salvino il bilancio o possibili vittorie di ricorsi altrui che cambimo le regole (sempre che la proprietá attuale volesse approfittarne).
> 
> Forse é il caso che tutti si passi a ragionare su questa base: le regole prevedono una cosa, rispettiamo le regole e cerchiamo di fare il meglio su questa base.



Si ma se il percorso che ci imporranno sarà come quello detto da te (cioè fare -100 quest’anno, -70 il prossimo e via a scalare) è un conto, se dovesse essere lo strozzinaggio di cui parlava Lineker ciao core, sarebbe finita, anche perché come già detto noi non abbiamo i giovani con cui fare plusvalenze gonfiate come ha fatto l’Inter. Sarebbe un bagno di sangue vero.

Quindi in quel caso ci converrebbe davvero o fallire o sperare che il CITY vinca e l’FPF venga almeno riformato (il perché non converrebbe toglierlo del tutto l’abbiamo detto nelle pagine scorse) in maniera meno restrittiva e strozzasquadre/strozzasogni.

Infantino stesso qui diceva che l’FPF va riformato per permettere gli investimenti. http://www.milanworld.net/infantino-fpf-bisogna-aiutare-chi-vuole-investire-vt78986.html



Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente della FIfa, Infantino, su FPF. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"Si deve aiutare chi vuole investire nel calcio, a tutti i livelli. In Serie A ma non solo, sta a noi dare regole certe. Quando ero all'UEFA abbiamo introdotto il Fair-Play Finanziario perché il calcio perdeva ogni anno 1 miliardo e 700 milioni, bisogna mettere un freno. Abbiamo messo delle regole, hanno avuto successo perché il calcio non perde più quelle cifre. Anzi. Ora bisogna evolvere, noi come Fifa daremo il nostro contributo. Dobbiamo far crescere il calcio per club non solo in Europa, ma in giro per il mondo. Servono regole certe che permettano agli investitori di poter investire, ma anche di guadagnare".



Se il CITY vincesse potrebbe essere il volano giusto per cambiare le regole.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma se il percorso che ci imporranno sarà come quello detto da te (cioè fare -100 quest’anno, -70 il prossimo e via a scalare) è un conto, se dovesse essere lo strozzinaggio di cui parlava Lineker ciao core, sarebbe finita, anche perché come già detto noi non abbiamo i giovani con cui fare plusvalenze gonfiate come ha fatto l’Inter. Sarebbe un bagno di sangue vero.
> 
> Quindi in quel caso ci converrebbe davvero o fallire o sperare che il CITY vinca e l’FPF venga almeno riformato (il perché non converrebbe toglierlo del tutto l’abbiamo detto nelle pagine scorse) in maniera meno restrittiva e strozzasquadre/strozzasogni.
> 
> ...



Se il City ribalta il tutto vado personalmente a prendere Scaroni la prima volta che lo sento parlare di Fair Play.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> questa storia del perdere apposta...
> 
> Del voler fare il male...
> 
> ...



Dipende se sanno già che l'Uefa squalificherebbe di nuovo la squadra, leggo che non sono l'unico a pensare che il rischio concreto esista, se la società ha già o ricevesse sentore di questo piuttosto che procurarsi un'altra umiliazione meglio sarebbe stare fuori di proposito


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> questa storia del perdere apposta...
> 
> Del voler fare il male...
> 
> ...



??????????

non ho capito cosa c'entra questa ramanzina.

ho detto che secondo me piuttosto che arrivare 7i preferiscono arrivare 8i. non sarebbero ne i primi ne gli ultimi. eviterebbero un sacco di problemi sia con la uefa che di preparazione. 

boooooo non ti capisco


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un regolamento 'interno' che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra e che rischia di implodere se un club decide di non stare ai giochi e porta tutto questo schifo nelle sedi competenti.
> Vedremo se il city lo farà. Io credo di si e credo che il giochino si potrebbe definitivamente rompere.
> Il fpf nasce con un fine ma alla fine ne ha raggiunto un altro ma lo fa con modi anticostituzionali.
> Il calcio ormai è impresa e ogni impresa, se paga le tasse e paga i dipendenti , non ha altri vincoli da rispettare.
> ...



Capisco il tuo sfogo ma ti sfugge un punto importante: con questo sistema i club ci guadagnano, praticamente tutti. Da stabilità, crea un'oligarchia, della quale fa parte in pianta stabile anche il City che adesso tanti invocano come il salvatore rivoluzionario. Un profondo controsenso.

In altre parole se agisci in modo virtuoso e coerente arrivi a veder crescere il tuo fatturato, avere bilanci in ordine, società florida e guadagnarci. Vicino a noi abbiamo l'Inter che è un caso emblematico.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Avevo letto anche io.
> Ma ci sono alcune questioni:
> 
> 1) ci concederanno il SA? Per farlo serve un acclarato autonomo trend di convergenza che prevedano di raggiungere nel breve i requisiti richiesti.
> ...



Quali differenze? Finora il -30 è sempre stato categorico. Nessun club ha avuto un SA con valori diversi.

Ed è un accordo solo nella forma. Di fatto la Uefa fissa i paletti e se questi non vengono rispettati segnala all'organo giudicante la violazione e si viene sanzionati.
È un accordo molto univoco.

Vero che il primo bilancio sarà il 20 21, come scrivevo prima. Ovvero nel 20 21 dovremo fare -30, e le due stagioni positive saldo 0. Semplice.

Per questo ribadisco: faremo plusvalenze dove possibile (Gigio Romagnoli Theo Bennacer) e prenderemo prestiti e giovani come Theo Bennacer Leao (speriamo) più qualche vecchietto a parametro zero.

Tutto ciò dovrà curare tra i 100 e i 120 milioni di costo annuo della rosa tra ammortamenti stipendi commissioni eccetera.

Ultima cosa, quello che a bilancio non è contemplato dal FPF sono le spese per le infrastrutture e il settore giovanile, il resto è tutto nel computo di costi e ricavi che deve fare -30.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> secondo me è un po' tutto da vedere ancora. se il manchester city vincesse il ricorso al tas potrebbe cambiare qualcosa. ricordiamoci che anche noi abbiamo avuto una sentenza del tas favorevole e poi probabilmente la scorsa estate abbiamo avuto già un abboccamento con l'uefa per un possibile SA. però quello che si sono detti lo sanno solo loro. sinceramente sono abbastanza d'accordo con lineker e non credo che le condizioni possano discostarsi di molto da quelle ricevute a suo tempo dall'inter. a meno che non cambi proprio tutto il sistema.



Come premessa dicevo al primo post che le intenzioni della Uefa le conosciamo concretamente dalle sentenze. Il resto sono chiacchiere dei giornali. E le sentenze finora parlano chiaro.

Poi è vero che ci potrebbero essere sotterfugi e accordi sottobanco dei nostri riguardo a mitologici accordi per il SA... non possiamo sapere.

Io penso proprio di no, però questo sogno teniamolo. 

Riguardo al ribaltamento del City secondo me è illogico. Sono i primi a guadagnarci in questo sistema. Sono in cima al mondo calcistico, ricchissimi, con bilanci favolosi. Perché dovrebbero voler ribaltare il sistema? Le coppe europee sono un danno relativo per due anni, in fondo. Magari col ricorso sarà una stagione sola, veramente poca cosa per i conti del City.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo sfogo ma ti sfugge un punto importante: con questo sistema i club ci guadagnano, praticamente tutti. Da stabilità, crea un'oligarchia, della quale fa parte in pianta stabile anche il City che adesso tanti invocano come il salvatore rivoluzionario. Un profondo controsenso.
> 
> In altre parole se agisci in modo virtuoso e coerente arrivi a veder crescere il tuo fatturato, avere bilanci in ordine, società florida e guadagnarci. Vicino a noi abbiamo l'Inter che è un caso emblematico.



Parliamo di calciatori, di una palla che rotola e di sponsor che ruotano attorno.
Ai guadagni non ci credo.
Il calcio, a mio parere, fatto per vincere era e resterà un sistema a perdere.
Le uniche squadre/imprese virtuose erano e restano quelle di media/bassa classifica.
Io credo che questo sistema attuale sia stato studiato solo per creare oligarchia, per far mangiare i soliti noti e per evitare l'entrata in scena di figure ingombranti.
Per farla breve hanno chiuso i posti a tavola e per arrivare a questo si è passati anche dalla morte dei campionati nazionali.
Ti ripeto la domanda : come stanno le big a debiti???
I fatturati e i bilanci sono solo un indicatore delle finanze, perchè nessuno parla mai dei debiti??


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo di calciatori, di una palla che rotola e di sponsor che ruotano attorno.
> Ai guadagni non ci credo.
> Il calcio, a mio parere, fatto per vincere era e resterà un sistema a perdere.
> Le uniche squadre/imprese virtuose erano e restano quelle di media/bassa classifica.
> ...



Perchè quando chiudi in utile come Real e Barca, significa che le rate del tuo debito le stai pagando ed è sostenibilissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quali differenze? Finora il -30 è sempre stato categorico. Nessun club ha avuto un SA con valori diversi.
> 
> Ed è un accordo solo nella forma. Di fatto la Uefa fissa i paletti e se questi non vengono rispettati segnala all'organo giudicante la violazione e si viene sanzionati.
> È un accordo molto univoco.
> ...



sono d'accordo sulle plusvalenze. mi aspetto che cedano chiunque per una buona offerta.

non mi aspetto investimenti sul settore giovanile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

comunque i fanboy del FPF stiano calmi perchè ho letto anche di una revoca del campionato 2014.

fosse così c'è molto di più di un semplice sforamento a bilancio. dopotutto son 10 anni che sforano e nessuno gli ha mai detto niente, ne a loro ne agli altri...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo di calciatori, di una palla che rotola e di sponsor che ruotano attorno.
> Ai guadagni non ci credo.
> Il calcio, a mio parere, fatto per vincere era e resterà un sistema a perdere.
> Le uniche squadre/imprese virtuose erano e restano quelle di media/bassa classifica.
> ...



I top club chiudono ampiamente in utile quindi significa che i debiti li pagano.

Capisco la frustrazione da tifoso, ma se noi fossimo nella posizione di Real e Barca, con fatturati che esplodono, campioni anche in primavera, diresti la stessa cosa?

Con questo non dico che hai torto, anzi. Capisco il tuo ragionamento. Ma lo trovo parziale.

Anche perché poi casi come l'Atalanta dimostrano in modo evidente che c'è ancora spazio per le outsider se lavorano bene con tante idee e coerenza.

Certamente non c'è spazio per noi. E lo trovo giusto perché con 200 milioni di spesa per mantenere questa rosa siamo semplicemente ridicoli.
Se la Uefa permettesse a una società nelle nostre condizioni di spendere e spandere solo perché dietro c'è qualcuno che per un assurdo motivo decide di sperperare centinaia di milioni per il Milan lo troverei ancora più ingiusto, francamente. Sarebbe il calcio dei potenti per davvero. Lo dico in modo provocatorio perché è chiaro per me che non esista nessun proprietario supereroe disposto a buttare via centinaia di milioni per il Milan.

Questo sistema del FPF se ci pensi ha il pregio per un proprietario di sapere che se investe e prende il famoso volano della champions i soldi li riprende con gli interessi. Ma per farlo deve prima di tutto impostare una gestione virtuosa della società, altrimenti il FPF sanziona.

Noi non ci possiamo lamentare ragazzi... noi al Milan siamo in torto sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I top club chiudono ampiamente in utile quindi significa che i debiti li pagano.
> 
> Capisco la frustrazione da tifoso, ma se noi fossimo nella posizione di Real e Barca, con fatturati che esplodono, campioni anche in primavera, diresti la stessa cosa?
> 
> ...



Concordo parzialmente.

Un' Atalanta per esempio, ben gestita quanto vuoi... anche rasentasse la perfezione gestionale: non potrebbe fisiologicamente arrivare nemmeno a metà del fatturato di Real o Barca.

Anche questo, se ben guardi non è giusto: significa che con le attuali regole per certe squadre sarà perpetuamente precluso l' accesso all' elite del calcio. Ti pare giusto?

Diciamo che, non esiste la perfezione, non si troverà mai un modo che accontenti tutti e renda tutto equo, è impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I top club chiudono ampiamente in utile quindi significa che i debiti li pagano.
> 
> Capisco la frustrazione da tifoso, ma se noi fossimo nella posizione di Real e Barca, con fatturati che esplodono, campioni anche in primavera, diresti la stessa cosa?
> 
> ...



be no, così dai la possibilità solo a certi tipi di squadre.
guardiamo l'ajax, grande nobile che non può più competere, semplicemente perchè ha la sede in olanda. non perchè è gestita male...
e certe squadre dell'est europa per dire? se sono un miliardario russo e voglio riportare la dinamo kyev per dire ai livelli delle top posso? no...

questo sistema non è giusto, è oligarchico. noi potremmo essere dentro ma rimane ingiusto in generale. si sa chi l'ha voluto e perchè...
non parliamo di giustizia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo parzialmente.
> 
> Un' Atalanta per esempio, ben gestita quanto vuoi... anche rasentasse la perfezione gestionale: non potrebbe fisiologicamente arrivare nemmeno a metà del fatturato di Real o Barca.
> 
> ...



Il Manchester City non si metterà a pecora, leggo che hanno pagato 30 mil di euro i migliori avvocati del mondo per un attacco senza precedenti ai pagliacci della UEFA.

C’è solo da augurarsi che riescano a piegarla e a far quantomeno rivedere l’FPF in chiave meno restrittiva. Come diceva diavoloinme i giorni scorsi, questo è un punto di non ritorno, in un senso o nell’altro.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be no, così dai la possibilità solo a certi tipi di squadre.
> guardiamo l'ajax, grande nobile che non può più competere, semplicemente perchè ha la sede in olanda. non perchè è gestita male...
> e certe squadre dell'est europa per dire? se sono un miliardario russo e voglio riportare la dinamo kyev per dire ai livelli delle top posso? no...
> 
> ...



Esattamente. Siccome l’Ajax sta in un campionato ridicolo con introiti ridicoli, se un miliardario cresciuto ai tempi del Grande Ajax e innamoratosi del club volesse riportarlo agli antichi fasti NON AVREBBE ALCUNA POSSIBILITÀ di poterlo fare, perché anche qualora creasse un supermegaiper settore giovanile che sforna undici Mbappè, questi verrebbero immediatamente cercati dai vari Real, Barca, United, Liverpool, Bayern ecc.

Cosa accadrebbe? Che offrirebbero loro ingaggi faraonici che il suddetto proprietario, pur avendo la possibilità di pagare, NON POTREBBE PAGARE, perché sarebbe costretto a fornire ingaggi in linea con il fatturato dell’Ajax (o meglio, pur avendo la liquidità per farlo, non potrebbe mettere di tasca propria i soldi per gli ingaggi che l’Ajax in quanto club non può mettere), che essendo in Eredivisie non può, per forza di cose, crescere più di tanto, nè il proprietario in questione potrebbe farlo crescere sponsorizzandolo per 400 milioni.

Quindi l’Ajax, ma pure il Benfica e altre nobili decadute che hanno tante Champions quanto la Juve (e a differenza sua vinte davvero e non con rigori a metà campo e siringandosi di tutto) o, come nel caso dell’Ajax, il doppio, hanno letteralmente zero possibilità di tornare.

E parliamoci molto chiaramente: sarebbe stato lo stesso anche per noi nell’86: se ci fosse stato l’FPF, specialmente l’FPF nella sua attuale forma, non saremmo MAI stati presi da Berlusconi, al quale serviva un volano per farsi conoscere e quindi un club potente e vincente da subito, club potente e vincente che non avrebbe potuto creare senza pompare grosse quantità di denaro. 

È vero che noi avevamo un ventennio straordinario alle spalle, il 1951-1973, ma ormai erano passati troppi anni e non avevamo un brand di centinaia di milioni di tifosi come oggi perché non era l’era del calcio globalizzato. L’FPF nell’86 avrebbe scoraggiato in primis proprio l’acquisizione del Milan da parte di Berlusconi, che non potendo investire e usare il Milan per guadagnare visibilità non lo avrebbe proprio acquistato. Saremmo finiti di Farina in Farina, traccheggiando nella mediocrità, e oggi probabilmente sia noi che l’Inda (perché anche Moratti, per gli stessi motivi, non avrebbe potuto investire) saremmo ricordati come dei Torino o Bologna più prestigiosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo parzialmente.
> 
> Un' Atalanta per esempio, ben gestita quanto vuoi... anche rasentasse la perfezione gestionale: non potrebbe fisiologicamente arrivare nemmeno a metà del fatturato di Real o Barca.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo che già l’anno scorso l’Avvocato Felice Raimondo aveva dimostrato quanto l’FPF fosse in contrasto con il diritto comunitario. Chi vuole digiti su google “Ecco in quali termini il Fair Play Finanziario contrasta con il diritto dell'Unione Europea. – Avvocato Felice Raimondo” e troverà l’articolo, purtroppo non è possibile linkarlo sul forum.

Quell’articolo però mi da speranze che il CITY possa farcela contro la UEFA. La loro tirannia e le loro misure capestro stile UE vs Grecia è giusto che se le infilino dove non batte il sole.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo parzialmente.
> 
> Un' Atalanta per esempio, ben gestita quanto vuoi... anche rasentasse la perfezione gestionale: non potrebbe fisiologicamente arrivare nemmeno a metà del fatturato di Real o Barca.
> 
> ...



Beh non è che prima dell'istituzione del FPF l'Atalanta potesse avere il fatturato del Real comunque...

Mi pare la base di ogni business sportivo di alto livello. Questione del vecchio bacino di utenza di gallianesca memoria.

Funziona allo stesso modo anche l'ammirato sport americano. Se una franchigia non garantisce visibilità e ricavi al pari delle altre viene esclusa dalla lega oppure costretta a cambiare città.

Resta il fatto che l'Atalanta ha passato il girone di Champions ed è lanciatissima per giocare la coppa pure l'anno prossimo, con fatturati in crescita esponenziale, ampliamento e miglioramento dello stadio, ecc. 
Segno che anche in epoca di FPF si possono sovvertire i pronostici.

In ogni caso, la risposta non può essere che ognuno fa quello che gli pare altrimenti assisteremmo al dominio di sceicchi e magnati del petrolio, la vera legge del più forte, che mi pare pure meno democratico.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Siccome l’Ajax sta in un campionato ridicolo con introiti ridicoli, se un miliardario cresciuto ai tempi del Grande Ajax e innamoratosi del club volesse riportarlo agli antichi fasti NON AVREBBE ALCUNA POSSIBILITÀ di poterlo fare, perché anche qualora creasse un supermegaiper settore giovanile che sforna undici Mbappè, questi verrebbero immediatamente cercati dai vari Real, Barca, United, Liverpool, Bayern ecc.
> 
> Cosa accadrebbe? Che offrirebbero loro ingaggi faraonici che il suddetto proprietario, pur avendo la possibilità di pagare, NON POTREBBE PAGARE, perché sarebbe costretto a fornire ingaggi in linea con il fatturato dell’Ajax (o meglio, pur avendo la liquidità per farlo, non potrebbe mettere di tasca propria i soldi per gli ingaggi che l’Ajax in quanto club non può mettere), che essendo in Eredivisie non può, per forza di cose, crescere più di tanto, nè il proprietario in questione potrebbe farlo crescere sponsorizzandolo per 400 milioni.



L'Ajax nella sua storia non ha mai pagato ingaggi faraonici, anzi, per cui il proprietario innamorato di quel periodo non avrebbe necessità di svenarsi ed è sempre stata una squadra che smantella e vende al giusto prezzo rifilando spesso dei bidoni a caro prezzo. 

Aiax che l'anno scorso è arrivato a un passo dalla finale di Champions con due spiccioli giocando un ottimo calcio segno che il suo modello gestionale è ancora attuale pure sotto fpf


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma se il percorso che ci imporranno sarà come quello detto da te (cioè fare -100 quest’anno, -70 il prossimo e via a scalare) è un conto, se dovesse essere lo strozzinaggio di cui parlava Lineker ciao core, sarebbe finita, anche perché come già detto noi non abbiamo i giovani con cui fare plusvalenze gonfiate come ha fatto l’Inter. Sarebbe un bagno di sangue vero.
> 
> Quindi in quel caso ci converrebbe davvero o fallire o sperare che il CITY vinca e l’FPF venga almeno riformato (il perché non converrebbe toglierlo del tutto l’abbiamo detto nelle pagine scorse) in maniera meno restrittiva e strozzasquadre/strozzasogni.
> 
> ...



Fallire non é di nessuna utilitá.
Paradossalmente se vendessi tutti i giocatori della rosa al valore di bilancio (ormai non molto) avresti zero giocatori, zero costi, i debiti pregressi sono giá saldati da Elliott, parti dalla stessa situazione iniziale del fallimento, ma con almeno 180 milioni di ricavi garantiti (Tuv, sponsor, biglietti minimi) e 70-80 di spese. Hai 100-110 milioni per iniziare rispettando le regole. Molti di piú di quelli che avresti fallendo, inoltre saresti giá in A.

Ribadisco.... non esistono scorciatoie, esiste solo avere pazienza e fare le cose bene con le risorse che si hanno.

Ad esempio mettere 13 milioni su Biglia, 14 sull’accoppiata Silva-Caldara (che nenache sono in rosa), 7 su Laxalt...
É il contrario di utilizzare bene le,risorse, ma dobbiamo aspettare che le risorse vengano liberate o che si trovi a chi appioppare almeno parte dei costi non utili, per poter spendere bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dipende se sanno già che l'Uefa squalificherebbe di nuovo la squadra, leggo che non sono l'unico a pensare che il rischio concreto esista, se la società ha già o ricevesse sentore di questo piuttosto che procurarsi un'altra umiliazione meglio sarebbe stare fuori di proposito



Non cambierebbe nulla, anzi, se ottieni punti puoi valorizzare i tuoi giocatori e venderli meglio, se perdi non riesci a piazzare nessuno é quindi rimani incastrato. Tra fare 60 punti, qualificarsi e venire squalificati, oppure farne 50 e non qualificarsi Meglio la A.

Inoltre l’eventuale SA se concesso o no di solito si sa prima della fine del campionato e quindi del risultato finale, ergo... che ci sia questa strategia non mi sembra plausibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quali differenze? Finora il -30 è sempre stato categorico. Nessun club ha avuto un SA con valori diversi.
> 
> Ed è un accordo solo nella forma. Di fatto la Uefa fissa i paletti e se questi non vengono rispettati segnala all'organo giudicante la violazione e si viene sanzionati.
> È un accordo molto univoco.
> ...



Probabile, ma non certo, sto facendo un’analisi piú attenta dei bilanci (adesso c’é qualche dato piú preciso) per vedere i nostri reali margini di manovra.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be no, così dai la possibilità solo a certi tipi di squadre.
> guardiamo l'ajax, grande nobile che non può più competere, semplicemente perchè ha la sede in olanda. non perchè è gestita male...
> e certe squadre dell'est europa per dire? se sono un miliardario russo e voglio riportare la dinamo kyev per dire ai livelli delle top posso? no...
> 
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. Non possiamo portare indietro la macchina del tempo.

Le squadre dell'est erano competitive un tempo perchè appoggiate da regimi autocratici e dittatoriali, non certo per meriti squisitamente sportivi.

Appena certi regimi sono caduti sono sparite, non perchè non possano essere competitive quanto perchè viviamo in un mondo globale dove la competizione è aperta. Platini aveva aperto la Champions alle squadre dell'Est, per diverse edizioni, eppure non hanno capitalizzato niente.

Io sostengo il FPF, senza dubbio, almeno fino a quando non verrà trovato un regolamento alternativo valido. L'assenza di regole significa anarchia e dunque la pura legge del più forte. Arriva uno sceicco del Qatar (a proposito di autocrazie...) si compra il PSG, pompa soldi PUBBLICI del petrolio a suo piacimento comprando Neymar e chi gli pare a lui... a me pare tutto fuorché un sistema giusto. E' la pura legge del più forte.

E alla base di certe opinioni, di una certa corrente di pensiero contro il FPF, vedo soprattutto tanta invidia. Siamo tifosi di una società derelitta passata di mano in mano a delinquenti, gestita in modo vergognoso da almeno dieci anni, stuprata da tutti, umiliata e sconfitta da anni... per questo vorremmo che crollassero tutte le regole, perchè sogniamo in fondo che arrivi il proprietario supereroe e spenda mille mila milioni per comprare Messi e Van Dijk. Diciamolo, non è la democrazia che ci interessa, ci interessa proprio il contrario. Ci interessa solo entrarci in questa maledetta oligarchia e restarci a lungo.

Con questo non dico che il FPF sia perfetto. Ma è necessario avere determinate regole che impongano una gestione virtuosa del lato sportivo e proteggano il sistema calcio da certi interventi esterni.

Rinfreschiamoci la memoria: la decadenza del Milan è iniziata proprio quando sono arrivati gli sceicchi in un'epoca senza il FPF. Chelsea e PSG comprarono Sheva, Thiago, Ibra, e per un soffio il City non prese Kaka. Ci fosse stato allora il FPF non sarebbe potuto succedere e ce li saremmo tenuti tutti o quasi. 

Piuttosto bisogna andare più a fondo e combattere altre problematiche, come ad esempio il fatto che una società come il Milan possa essere ceduta impunemente ad un cinese sconosciuto per coprire loschi giri di milioni da conti offshore. Oppure che certi procuratori guadagnino liberamente decine e decine di milioni di commissioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Fallire non é di nessuna utilitá.
> Paradossalmente se vendessi tutti i giocatori della rosa al valore di bilancio (ormai non molto) avresti zero giocatori, zero costi, i debiti pregressi sono giá saldati da Elliott, parti dalla stessa situazione iniziale del fallimento, ma con almeno 180 milioni di ricavi garantiti (Tuv, sponsor, biglietti minimi) e 70-80 di spese. Hai 100-110 milioni per iniziare rispettando le regole. Molti di piú di quelli che avresti fallendo, inoltre saresti giá in A.
> 
> Ribadisco.... non esistono scorciatoie, esiste solo avere pazienza e fare le cose bene con le risorse che si hanno.
> ...



Grande. Inutile girare intorno al problema vero.

Casomai può sembrare ingiusto che una società che cambia proprietà debba pagare per lungo tempo gli errori delle gestioni precedenti. Ma d'altronde va detto che anche fare bomba libera tutti e ripartire da zero nel conteggio dei bilanci del FPF sarebbe altrettanto ingiusto verso le società che si attengono scrupolosamente alle regole e fanno sacrifici di bilancio (la Roma per rispettare i vincoli del SA ha ceduto Salah e Alisson, due tra i migliori giocatori del mondo).

Secondo me bisogna semplicemente rimettere le cose a posto, gestire la società con coerenza, pazienza, lungimiranza, equilibrio e professionalità. Ci vorranno diversi anni, non esiste la fata turchina che trasforma la zucca in carrozza. Qualche segnale quest'anno finalmente lo intravedo, dobbiamo continuare su questa linea.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma non certo, sto facendo un’analisi piú attenta dei bilanci (adesso c’é qualche dato piú preciso) per vedere i nostri reali margini di manovra.



Interessante, aspetto il tuo post allora.

Io ho fatto un conteggio un po' sommario e secondo me il range è quello, tra 100 e 120 a seconda dei ricavi (che purtroppo non crescono).

Oggi siamo intorno ai 170 per cui dovremo fare diverse cessioni importanti rimpiazzandoli con colpi low cost. Non semplice, no...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo sulle plusvalenze. mi aspetto che cedano chiunque per una buona offerta.
> 
> non mi aspetto investimenti sul settore giovanile.



Gli investimenti nel settore giovanile invece sarebbero il primo passo da fare in assoluto. E' la base di tutto. Una gestione virtuosa di un club nella nostra situazione non può prescindere da un settore giovanile di eccellenza. Col solo player trading, lo vediamo, è difficilissimo risalire.

Però hai ragione, anche io non mi aspetto grossi investimenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non possiamo portare indietro la macchina del tempo.
> 
> Le squadre dell'est erano competitive un tempo perchè appoggiate da regimi autocratici e dittatoriali, non certo per meriti squisitamente sportivi.
> 
> ...



quindi adesso se l'ajax, o una squadra dell'est, o il celtic o il torino con una dirigenza geniale e rispettando le regole vuole tornare su tu glielo "proibisci" perchè ha meno tifosi del real o non gioca in premier. gli togli qualsiasi possibilità mentre la lasci ad un arsenal magari che in 1000 anni di storia ha sempre fatto schifo e gestito da schifo ma si tiene su perchè è in premier ed è di londra.
be questa è tutto fuorchè giustizia.

*non dico che sia da abolire il FPF e lasciare tutto al caso*, dico che il FPF non è giusto come si vuol far credere ma è giusto solo per chi ne trae vantaggio.
poi non devi spiegare certo a me che la maggior parte dei tifosi vuole che crolli perchè noi non siamo dentro, mentre non si accorgono che con la proprietà che abbiamo che non vuole scucire un cent. sarebbe solo peggio per noi... ci supererebbe forse anche la fiorentina.

una cosa però è certa, il FPF non permette di sognare ai tifosi. se non ci fosse sognerebbero tutti il magnate. se fosse fatto bene sognerebbero tutti il super dirigente genio. così sognano solo le 4-5 top mondo e basta. che noia.
da quando esiste il FPF la CL è molto peggiorata dal punto di vista delle "sorprese". una gran noia.

i nostri fenomeni li abbiamo regalati per pagare le prostitute a berlusconi, gli sceicchi non c'entrano (anche perchè chi spende e vince di più sono sempre le spagnole) e le altre problematiche sono certamente gravi ma non è che se ci sono quei problemi questo passa in 2o piano.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City non si metterà a pecora, leggo che hanno pagato 30 mil di euro i migliori avvocati del mondo per un attacco senza precedenti ai pagliacci della UEFA.
> 
> C’è solo da augurarsi che riescano a piegarla e a far quantomeno rivedere l’FPF in chiave meno restrittiva. Come diceva diavoloinme i giorni scorsi, questo è un punto di non ritorno, in un senso o nell’altro.
> 
> ...



Però non capisco forse, codesto sarebbe un sistema giusto?

Arriva mister miliardo e spende e spande milioni a destra e sinistra, compra tutti, facendo crescere a dismisura i costi e gli ingaggi di tutto il sistema, si indebita fino al collo, viene da te tifoso del Milan e ti compra tutti i migliori giocatori (Thiago e Ibra al PSG ti ricorda niente?)... magari poi quei soldi sono soldi PUBBLICI di un paese del Medio Oriente non democratico oltretutto...

E questo sarebbe, anzi direi è stato, un sistema giusto?

Inoltre, se uno sceicco lo facesse con l'Ajax, che è un club con un fatturato di poco superiore ai 100 milioni, spendendone 300 o 400 all'anno per mantenere la squadra, finchè lui personalmente copre il buco di bilancio tutto bene, ma cosa succederebbe il giorno che se ne va? che fine farebbe l'Ajax? Chi li pagherebbe i debiti?

Le regole sono assolutamente necessarie.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi adesso se l'ajax, o una squadra dell'est, o il celtic o il torino con una dirigenza geniale e rispettando le regole vuole tornare su tu glielo "proibisci" perchè ha meno tifosi del real o non gioca in premier. gli togli qualsiasi possibilità mentre la lasci ad un arsenal magari che in 1000 anni di storia ha sempre fatto schifo e gestito da schifo ma si tiene su perchè è in premier ed è di londra.
> be questa è tutto fuorchè giustizia.
> 
> *non dico che sia da abolire il FPF e lasciare tutto al caso*, dico che il FPF non è giusto come si vuol far credere ma è giusto solo per chi ne trae vantaggio.
> ...



Penso che ci sia un errore di fondo nel tuo ragionamento, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista.

Il FPF non PROIBISCE PROPRIO NULLA. E l'Atalanta questa stagione ne è la dimostrazione lampante. Se gestisci le cose per bene sei competitivo lo stesso, arrivi agli ottavi di Champions, te la giochi anche coi più forti. Ma lo devi fare in modo proporzionato ai ricavi che generi.

Il sogno che dici tu non può essere giusto. E' la mera legge del più forte. E resto dell'idea che non ragioneresti così se tu facessi parte di quella oligarchia, se così la vogliamo chiamare. ù

E poi non è vero che è un sistema chiuso. Il Lipsia e il Salisburgo della Red Bull dimostrano che una proprietà ricca può eccome investire nel calcio e far sognare i tifosi, anche in due città veramente sfigate e fuori dal grande calcio da sempre.

Ibra e Thiago non furono ceduti soltanto per pagare le prostitute di Berlusconi, furono ceduti perchè pretesero un rinnovo di stipendio fuori dai parametri che ci potevamo permettere. Ibra firmò a 12 netti, Thiago a 9 netti. A quel punto il destino era segnato.

Ma loro due poterono pretendere certe cifre perchè c'erano proprietà emergenti come PSG e City che gliele offrirono. A quel punto non ci fu scelta, furono ceduti. Erano gli anni della crescita folle degli stipendi dei giocatori, che passarono rapidamente dai 4 netti del pallone d'oro Kaka ai 15 di Ibra al PSG. E questa esplosione dei costi fu legata esclusivamente dall'entrata in scena degli sceicchi.

E' un concetto chiave per capire perchè è nato il FPF e perchè sia necessario, seppure non certo perfetto. Capisco quello che sostieni, il FPF cristallizza i rapporti di potere tra i grandi club. E' un sistema di protezione, una barriera all'entrata. D'altronde nonostante questo guarda cosa ha fatto l'Inter con Suning. Si può risalire eccome, anche con le regole del FPF.

Ma per me è una barriera troppo bassa, i parametri devono essere ancora più rigidi e intransigenti, perchè episodi come la nostra oscura proprietà cinese non devono accadere mai più.

E casomai il dibattito dovrebbe spostarsi sul sistema di ripartizione dei diritti TV complessivi. Quello è il punto vero per far progredire il sistema e farlo diventare più democratico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi adesso se l'ajax, o una squadra dell'est, o il celtic o il torino con una dirigenza geniale e rispettando le regole vuole tornare su tu glielo "proibisci" perchè ha meno tifosi del real o non gioca in premier. gli togli qualsiasi possibilità mentre la lasci ad un arsenal magari che in 1000 anni di storia ha sempre fatto schifo e gestito da schifo ma si tiene su perchè è in premier ed è di londra.
> be questa è tutto fuorchè giustizia.
> 
> *non dico che sia da abolire il FPF e lasciare tutto al caso*, dico che il FPF non è giusto come si vuol far credere ma è giusto solo per chi ne trae vantaggio.
> ...



Stiamo sognando cose che non sono mai successe e che mai succederanno..
Nel calcio abbiamo assistito ad alcuni "miracoli sportivi" durati da sempre il tempo che quel miracolo venisse spolpato dai club più grossi..
Oggi è uguale..se escludiamo 3 esempi: Chlesea, PSG e City ovvero realtà minuscole pompate a suon di miliardi fino a diventare potenze top in europa..e comunque sono 2 club di premier e un club di una capitale europea (non certo l'atalanta)..

Ora, la verità è che nessuno getta i soldi dalla finestra, anche chi volesse investire pesantemente lo farebbe in realtà già affermate o di un certo livello..
Non esiste sceicco che compra l'Ajax o il Torino...siamo seri..

Comunque con la Superlega sarà tutto superato, ci sarà un campionato per 20-30 Top Club di pari livello (più o meno)..lì i soldi saranno tanti e il livello omogeneo..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2020)

Forse sono io che sbaglio, ma Il City viene punti punito più per aver falsificato il bilancio, che è probabilmente peggio. Detto ciò, FFP come idea non sarebbe male. Peccato che questo sistema comunista non tiene in conto di tanti fattori. Esempio una squadra come il City PSG o Chelsea che hanno proprietari che ci mettono di soldi propri, non si possono mettere al livello di squadre che si basano sul sistema bancario. Ma la cosa più vergognosa è che non tiene conto del livello e ricchezza dei diversi campionati. Il campionato della Premier è più ricco ha più soldi si fattura più facilmente, quello italiano è tra i più poveri tra diritti tv ecc. Se una squadra passa ad un proprietario importante, e vuole salire la china, in Italia farebbe fatica. Guardante il City, all'inizio non sarebbero potuti rientrare e giocano in Premier.. figuriamoci negli altri campionati. Morale della favola di chi qualcuno ha già detto, è un club chiuso. Se domani esempio lo sceicco del kubun compra tipo il Verona e vuole portarlo al livello del City, non potrebbe farlo. Sarebbe bloccato e basta. Ed è una cosa vergognosa, uno con i suoi soldi ci può fare quello che vuole. Per quale motivo dovrebbe avere più probabilità di fallire che di Barcellona e Real che non portano MAI soldi freschi nel circuito ma solo debiti tramite le banche. Ma vi rendete conto di quanto il PSG con i 225 mln di euro spesi per Neymar quanti soldi ha pompato nel mercato europeo? Permettendo al Barcellona di fare arricchire il Borussia D. ed il Borussia con 100 e passa mln per Dembele ha potuto arricchire altri squadre di livello più basso e cosi via..

Spero vivamente che il City faccia saltare il banco.. ha dato da mangiare a tantissimi club in Premier ed in Europa arricchendo tutto il sistema, ed ora che non ne hanno bisogno più, vogliono farli saltare..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Forse sono io che sbaglio, ma Il City viene punti punito più per aver falsificato il bilancio, che è probabilmente peggio. Detto ciò, FFP come idea non sarebbe male. Peccato che questo sistema comunista non tiene in conto di tanti fattori. Esempio una squadra come il City PSG o Chelsea che hanno proprietari che ci mettono di soldi propri, non si possono mettere al livello di squadre che si basano sul sistema bancario. Ma la cosa più vergognosa è che non tiene conto del livello e ricchezza dei diversi campionati. Il campionato della Premier è più ricco ha più soldi si fattura più facilmente, quello italiano è tra i più poveri tra diritti tv ecc. Se una squadra passa ad un proprietario importante, e vuole salire la china, in Italia farebbe fatica. Guardante il City, all'inizio non sarebbero potuti rientrare e giocano in Premier.. figuriamoci negli altri campionati. Morale della favola di chi qualcuno ha già detto, è un club chiuso. Se domani esempio lo sceicco del kubun compra tipo il Verona e vuole portarlo al livello del City, non potrebbe farlo. Sarebbe bloccato e basta. Ed è una cosa vergognosa, uno con i suoi soldi ci può fare quello che vuole. Per quale motivo dovrebbe avere più probabilità di fallire che di Barcellona e Real che non portano MAI soldi freschi nel circuito ma solo debiti tramite le banche. Ma vi rendete conto di quanto il PSG con i 225 mln di euro spesi per Neymar quanti soldi ha pompato nel mercato europeo? Permettendo al Barcellona di fare arricchire il Borussia D. ed il Borussia con 100 e passa mln per Dembele ha potuto arricchire altri squadre di livello più basso e cosi via..
> 
> Spero vivamente che il City faccia saltare il banco.. ha dato da mangiare a tantissimi club in Premier ed in Europa arricchendo tutto il sistema, ed ora che non ne hanno bisogno più, vogliono farli saltare..



La penso uguale, ma ho la mia idea, secondo me il pensiero di chi ha deciso questo FFP è: "sticazzi"

Ho sempre pensato che l' obbiettivo supremo, sia e sarà la Superlega.

E a quel punto "sticazzi" se il Verona di turno non avrà ambizioni, non servirà a nessuno.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che ci sia un errore di fondo nel tuo ragionamento, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> Il FPF non PROIBISCE PROPRIO NULLA. E l'Atalanta questa stagione ne è la dimostrazione lampante. Se gestisci le cose per bene sei competitivo lo stesso, arrivi agli ottavi di Champions, te la giochi anche coi più forti. Ma lo devi fare in modo proporzionato ai ricavi che generi.
> 
> ...



L'unico risultato prodotto dal fpf attuale è che i giocatori invece che dagli sceicchi vengono scippati dai 5-6 top club che dominano incontrastati, di cui alcuni (Real e Barça) barano già in partenza grazie alla ripartizione assurda dei diritti tv della Liga e al sostegno delle banche. Sei davvero convinto che senza fpf da questo punto di vista la situazione sarebbe stata peggiore? Io assolutamente no.

Possiamo rigirarcela come vogliamo, l'unico modo realistico di rimescolare le carte e restringere le enormi differenze tra i club è introdurre un qualche tipo di salary cap, altrimenti hai voglia a scovare fuoriclasse, arriverà sempre la big di turno a quintuplicare lo stipendio e portarselo via. Questo permetterebbe veramente ai dirigenti bravi di costruire squadre forti anche in realtà minori e poterle portare a vincere, cosa che oggi è utopia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio mettere 13 milioni su Biglia, 14 sull’accoppiata Silva-Caldara (che nenache sono in rosa), 7 su Laxalt...
> É il contrario di utilizzare bene le,risorse, ma dobbiamo aspettare che le risorse vengano liberate o che si trovi a chi appioppare almeno parte dei costi non utili, per poter spendere bene.



certo che se si liberano le risorse e le metti su leao e duarte oppure le regali come fatto con suso, RR e caldara o non le valorizzi come borini, reina, e paquetà non vai troppo lontano.

questo non è avere pazienza, è essere illusi. se continuiamo così non basterà tutta la pazienza di giobbe


----------



## Garrincha (17 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo me quando si dice che l'emiro non può prendere la Spal e portarla al livello della Juventus non dice il vero, se si ha in mente che in due anni porta Messi e Neymar si non è possibile ma con un piano pluriennale arrivare a competere con le grandi è possibile, sponsorizzazioni proprie sono fattibile e già parti con decine di milioni, puoi investire quanto vuoi sulla primavera facendo uscire promesse che sarebbero plusvalenze pure che andrebbero a coprire gli acquisti per la prima squadra, in un percorso di crescita graduale sbagliando il meno possibile la scelta di giocatori e allenatori puoi allestire una squadra in grado di competere come il Lipsia, l'Atletico, L'Ajax, L'Atalanta, la Lazio quest'anno, senza dover smantellare per forza come dimostra il Napoli ma dando stipendi simili a quelli offerti evitando ammutinamenti, a queste realtà manca solo il presidente ambizioso danaroso che dia quel quid in più da consolidare la posizione


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I top club chiudono ampiamente in utile quindi significa che i debiti li pagano.
> 
> Capisco la frustrazione da tifoso, ma se noi fossimo nella posizione di Real e Barca, con fatturati che esplodono, campioni anche in primavera, diresti la stessa cosa?
> 
> ...



Io invece credo che i debiti siano solo nascosti solo come la polvere sotto al tappeto.
Il sistema è affatto virtuoso.
I costi assurdi di gestione sono garantiti solo da una partecipazione fissa alla champions che deriva dalla morte del campionato nazionale.
Io direi che si dovrebbe meglio analizzare la voce debiti.
Guardiamo quelli della juve, giusto per restare nel nostro paese, e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Secondo me quando si dice che l'emiro non può prendere la Spal e portarla al livello della Juventus non dice il vero, se si ha in mente che in due anni porta Messi e Neymar si non è possibile ma con un piano pluriennale arrivare a competere con le grandi è possibile, sponsorizzazioni proprie sono fattibile e già parti con decine di milioni, puoi investire quanto vuoi sulla primavera facendo uscire promesse che sarebbero plusvalenze pure che andrebbero a coprire gli acquisti per la prima squadra, in un percorso di crescita graduale sbagliando il meno possibile la scelta di giocatori e allenatori puoi allestire una squadra in grado di competere come il Lipsia, l'Atletico, L'Ajax, L'Atalanta, la Lazio quest'anno, senza dover smantellare per forza come dimostra il Napoli ma dando stipendi simili a quelli offerti evitando ammutinamenti, a queste realtà manca solo il presidente ambizioso danaroso che dia quel quid in più da consolidare la posizione



E vai a capo ogni tanto!!!

Hai ragione con quanto dici, ma siamo nel campo della perfezione e della fortuna, quasi dell' utopia.

A parte i tempi biblici per un progetto del genere, poi ci vuole pure che tutto vada liscio come l' olio.

A quel punto se ho i soldi mi conviene aprire una fabbrica di scatole ed assumere John Locke come ispettore piuttosto che metterli nel calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che ci sia un errore di fondo nel tuo ragionamento, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> Il FPF non PROIBISCE PROPRIO NULLA. E l'Atalanta questa stagione ne è la dimostrazione lampante. Se gestisci le cose per bene sei competitivo lo stesso, arrivi agli ottavi di Champions, te la giochi anche coi più forti. Ma lo devi fare in modo proporzionato ai ricavi che generi.
> 
> ...



il FPF proibisce di spendere più del ricavato. è la sua definizione dai... non vedo l'errore

cosa vuoi che vincano e che durino l'atalanta, il lipsia e il salisburgo? massimo (ma massimo) quanto un napoli, cioè niente. io capisco le opinioni ma qua...
prima mi parli di giustizia e poi che è la mera legge del più forte. io ci vedo una contraddizione in quello che dici tu, mi sembra difendere un sistema fallato ad oltranza.

negli stessi anni il real spendeva il triplo del city e psg per prendere CR7, kaka e compagnia, stessa cosa il barca. loro mica sono sceicchi. mi ricordo che lasciarono andar via fabregas a niente per riprenderselo a 30 o 40M. questo è virtuoso? sare 40M a messi e avere 4 attaccanti top mondo e neanche un difensore decente è virtuoso?

semplicemente lo hanno messo su perchè le spagnole avrebbero perso la loro egemonia. ed infatti la CL la vincono solo loro nonostante gestioni imbarazzanti e con il bisogno di arbitraggi scandalosi a loro favore.

certo che il milan può risalire, se gestito bene. ma la lazio per dire non lo potrà mi fare. il punto non è il milan... al milan fa comodo anzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il FPF proibisce di spendere più del ricavato. è la sua definizione dai... non vedo l'errore
> 
> cosa vuoi che vincano e che durino l'atalanta, il lipsia e il salisburgo? massimo (ma massimo) quanto un napoli, cioè niente. io capisco le opinioni ma qua...
> prima mi parli di giustizia e poi che è la mera legge del più forte. io ci vedo una contraddizione in quello che dici tu, mi sembra difendere un sistema fallato ad oltranza.
> ...



Esatto è il sistema studiato ad hoc dai potenti.
Che poi , per chi dice che il fpf debba combattere gli sceicchi di turno, non mi pare che city , psg e chelsea abbiano vinto champions in serie.
Per vincere servono sempre le capacità e se lo sceicco di turno ha vagonate di milioni da buttare quei milioni finiscono sempre nelle tasche di altri.
Quel che conta è che i soldi non escano mai dal giro, come ad esempio accade coi raiola di turno.
Qualcuno potrebbe pensare che il mio è un pensiero da milanista invidioso ma invece non è cosi, io credo che il fpf violi pesantemente le regole dell'economia.
Mai visto un sistema che impedisce di investire.
Se invece si vuole creare competizione vera allora lo si faccia partendo dalla base : rilancio dei campionati nazionali e vendita collettiva dei diritti tv perchè altrimenti è tutta fuffa.
Fuffa legalizzata che ha cristallizzato i poteri, il sistema su misura per gli agnelli e gli altri potenti del calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto è il sistema studiato ad hoc dai potenti.
> Che poi , per chi dice che il fpf debba combattere gli sceicchi di turno, non mi pare che city , psg e chelsea abbiano vinto champions in serie.
> Per vincere servono sempre le capacità e se lo sceicco di turno ha vagonate di milioni da buttare quei milioni finiscono sempre nelle tasche di altri.
> Quel che conta è che i soldi non escano mai dal giro, come ad esempio accade coi raiola di turno.
> ...



giusto, le regole come le leggi sono sempre fatte per i potenti.
è fin troppo chiaro che è uscito fuori per mettere i bastoni tra le ruote agli sceicchi. chissà perchè non se ne sentiva il bisogno al tempo dei galacticos.

ma anche liberalizzare tutto ormai ha poco senso.
un sistema che impedisce di investire c'è in F1, o in NBA. 

non so se sarà meglio ma di certo il FPF per me non sarà mai giusto.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'unico risultato prodotto dal fpf attuale è che i giocatori invece che dagli sceicchi vengono scippati dai 5-6 top club che dominano incontrastati, di cui alcuni (Real e Barça) barano già in partenza grazie alla ripartizione assurda dei diritti tv della Liga e al sostegno delle banche. Sei davvero convinto che senza fpf da questo punto di vista la situazione sarebbe stata peggiore? Io assolutamente no.
> 
> Possiamo rigirarcela come vogliamo, l'unico modo realistico di rimescolare le carte e restringere le enormi differenze tra i club è introdurre un qualche tipo di salary cap, altrimenti hai voglia a scovare fuoriclasse, arriverà sempre la big di turno a quintuplicare lo stipendio e portarselo via. Questo permetterebbe veramente ai dirigenti bravi di costruire squadre forti anche in realtà minori e poterle portare a vincere, cosa che oggi è utopia.



Ecco, esatto , ha detto bene : real e barca come fanno a parlare di fair play se hanno cannibalizzato i diritti tv della spagna?
Campionato nazionale distrutto, partecipazione fissa e sistematica alla champions e giochino che poi viene da se coi risultati sul campo e gli sponsor che si scannano per legare il loro nome a questi clubs.
Io di fai play vedo nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il FPF proibisce di spendere più del ricavato. è la sua definizione dai... non vedo l'errore
> 
> cosa vuoi che vincano e che durino l'atalanta, il lipsia e il salisburgo? massimo (ma massimo) quanto un napoli, cioè niente. io capisco le opinioni ma qua...
> prima mi parli di giustizia e poi che è la mera legge del più forte. io ci vedo una contraddizione in quello che dici tu, mi sembra difendere un sistema fallato ad oltranza.
> ...



Prima del FPF la Lazio è stata per alcuni anni competitiva e sappiamo come.

Non voglio contraddire la tua opinione, pensala come vuoi, ma proprio il caso della Lazio è emblematico. Hai preso la società giusta.

Quando non c'era nessun vincolo erano competitivi e hanno vinto. Avevano Cragnotti che fece lo sceicco della sua epoca. Poi abbiamo visto bene come è andata a finire la storia.

Real e Barca vincevano anche prima del FPF. Così come l'Atalanta non vinceva prima del FPF. 

Non è vero che il FPF ha stravolto la competizione come dici tu. Le vincenti a livello nazionale e europeo sono sempre le stesse da inizio anni duemila, ben prima del FPF. 

Il Real fattura quasi 900 milioni, penso che a loro freghi meno di zero se uno sceicco prendesse il Milan e spendesse centinaia di milioni, continuerebbero a essere al top lo stesso.

Casomai, ripeto, il problema vero è che uno sceicco che entra e spende e spande altra l'equilibrio naturale del sistema facendo lievitare i costi di tutti. Qualche stagione fa successe anche con i club cinesi, per esempio, che non sottostanno a nessun FPF infatti. Ma non fu certo positivo per il calcio europeo, anzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, esatto , ha detto bene : real e barca come fanno a parlare di fair play se hanno cannibalizzato i diritti tv della spagna?
> Campionato nazionale distrutto, partecipazione fissa e sistematica alla champions e giochino che poi viene da se coi risultati sul campo e gli sponsor che si scannano per legare il loro nome a questi clubs.
> Io di fai play vedo nulla.



Real e Barca si dividono la Liga da sempre. Mica hanno bisogno del FPF per vincere ragazzi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima del FPF la Lazio è stata per alcuni anni competitiva e sappiamo come.
> 
> Non voglio contraddire la tua opinione, pensala come vuoi, ma proprio il caso della Lazio è emblematico. Hai preso la società giusta.
> 
> ...



non mi spiego allora.

non penso che prima era bene ed adesso è male. prima era meglio per certi versi ma c'erano dei problemi lo stesso. era meglio perchè vincevano i più grossi ma almeno variavano, ora vincono sempre le solite da anni ed i campionati nazionali sono morti.

io parlo di adesso ed adesso per me non c'è assolutamente giustizia e meritocrazia.
se pensi che al real, al barca ma aggiungo io soprattutto ai ladri freghi poco dello sceicco scusa ma alzo le mani.
il real adesso compra chi vuole. con lo sceicco a piede libero il real sta cuccio. lo sceicco lo ha fatto vedere al barca cosa vuol dire con neymar.



1992-1993 Olympique Marsiglia (1)
1993-1994 Milan (5)
1994-1995 Ajax (4)
1995-1996 Juventus (2)
1996-1997 Borussia Dortmund (1)
1997-1998 *Real Madrid (7)*
1998-1999 Manchester Utd (2)
1999-2000 *Real Madrid (8)*
2000-2001 Bayern Monaco (4)
2001-2002 *Real Madrid (9)*
2002-2003 Milan (6)
2003-2004 Porto (2)
2004-2005 Liverpool (5)
2005-2006 *Barcellona (2)*
2006-2007 Milan (7)
2007-2008 Manchester Utd 
2008-2009 *Barcellona (3)*
2009-2010 Inter (3)
2010-2011 *Barcellona (4)*
2011-2012 Chelsea (1)
2012-2013 Bayern Monaco (5)
2013-2014 *Real Madrid Real Madrid (10)*
2014-2015 *Barcellona (5)*
2015-2016 *Real Madrid (11)*
2016-2017 *Real Madrid (12)*
2017-2018 *Real Madrid (13)*
2018-2019 Liverpool (6)

non credo serva un matematico per vedere chi ci ha guadagnato dal 2009 in poi, senza andare indietro nel tempo che è ancora più variabile


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2020)

Il discorso filosofico su se sia un bene o un male per il calcio non mi trova d'accordo.
Lo scopo del FPF era quello di impedire fallimenti societari e debiti insoluti. Sono intervenuti cercando di impedire alle società di andare in rosso, cioè di impedire un fenomeno fisiologico nel sistema moderno del libero mercato. Il ragionamento è completamente avulso da qualsiasi logica economica.

Se si vuole ottenere il risultato posto, ci si deve solo assicurare che i soldi ci siano subito e nell'immediato, non adoperando lo strumento della dilazione.
Una regola del tipo "_chiunque vuole comprare un giocatore il cui valore in ammortamento supera la tot. percentuale del suo fatturato netto, deve pagarlo tutto e subito, garantendo il mantenimento di una liquidità pari o superiore a tot, tramite fideiussione bancaria o affine_" era la soluzione, magari sistemata un attimo.

In altri termini, non puoi comprare a credito, e per quello che comunque sei costretto a pagare dilazionato ti avvali di una garanzia. Il mondo è un secolo che va avanti così. Il resto, perdonatemi, ma è solo politica.


----------



## Djici (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I top club chiudono ampiamente in utile quindi significa che i debiti li pagano


Sbagliatissimo. 
Puoi fare utili a bilancio grazie al player trading senza che ti entri 1 solo euro in tasca... E quindi i debiti non li ripaghi. 
Pensa ad uno scambio Silva-Rebic valutati entrambi a 100 mln. 
Facciamo un bel + a bilancio... Ma non entra in società nemmeno mezzo euro.


----------



## Lambro (17 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sbagliatissimo.
> Puoi fare utili a bilancio grazie al player trading senza che ti entri 1 solo euro in tasca... E quindi i debiti non li ripaghi.
> Pensa ad uno scambio Silva-Rebic valutati entrambi a 100 mln.
> Facciamo un bel + a bilancio... Ma non entra in società nemmeno mezzo euro.



Ed infatti proprio sul player trading la Uefa pare aver messo la lente di ingrandimento, si parla di nuove norme atte ad arginare il fenomeno delle plusvalenze gonfiate.


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il discorso filosofico su se sia un bene o un male per il calcio non mi trova d'accordo.
> Lo scopo del FPF era quello di impedire fallimenti societari e debiti insoluti. Sono intervenuti cercando di impedire alle società di andare in rosso, cioè di impedire un fenomeno fisiologico nel sistema moderno del libero mercato. Il ragionamento è completamente avulso da qualsiasi logica economica.
> 
> Se si vuole ottenere il risultato posto, ci si deve solo assicurare che i soldi ci siano subito e nell'immediato, non adoperando lo strumento della dilazione.
> ...



Il problema grosso del calcio è che il bilancio non coincide con il flusso di cassa....il Milan ha preso Romagnoli x 25 milioni e mette subito a bilancio 25 milioni e così fa la Roma che lo cede...ma poi il pagamento vero è a rate di 5 milioni x 5 anni...quindi a bilancio la Roma mette + 25 quando in realtà ha incassato solo 5....e nei 4 anni successivi si muovono 20 milioni di euro cash senza che vengano messi a bilancio da nessuno...tralasciando pio il caso di scambi alla pari di 2 giocatori senza alcun movimento di denaro ma segno + in bilancio x entrambe le società....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi adesso se l'ajax, o una squadra dell'est, o il celtic o il torino con una dirigenza geniale e rispettando le regole vuole tornare su tu glielo "proibisci" perchè ha meno tifosi del real o non gioca in premier. gli togli qualsiasi possibilità mentre la lasci ad un arsenal magari che in 1000 anni di storia ha sempre fatto schifo e gestito da schifo ma si tiene su perchè è in premier ed è di londra.
> be questa è tutto fuorchè giustizia.
> 
> *non dico che sia da abolire il FPF e lasciare tutto al caso*, dico che il FPF non è giusto come si vuol far credere ma è giusto solo per chi ne trae vantaggio.
> ...



Lo spazio per crescere c’é , anzi c’é anche uno strumento apposta, si chiama VA, ma é un sistema che protegge i tifosi delle grandi squadre dai megaproprietari senza limite di spesa. Un Ajax ha 2 modi per competere: pianificare ed eseguire un piano di sviluppo, magari tramite VA che punti a conquistare nuovi tifosi e a garantire maggiori introiti. Se poi il campionato olandese non permette ritorni adeguati, forse é il caso di considerare che squadre che ambiscono a competere al top mondiale trovino un’alternativa a competere in un campionato riservato ad una popolazione equivalente a metá della Lombardia.
La seconda strada é un pó quella dell’Atalanta in serie A. Riuscire a fare tantisssimo con pochi mezzi.

Solo un metodo é escluso: fare dumping, spendendo soldi che non hai, oppure soldi che derivano da uno stato (perché quello ci vuole, non basta certo un commisso) proprietario.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Aspetto ancora il provvedimento sacrosanto che dovrebbe esserci anche per il PSG.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non possiamo portare indietro la macchina del tempo.
> 
> Le squadre dell'est erano competitive un tempo perchè appoggiate da regimi autocratici e dittatoriali, non certo per meriti squisitamente sportivi.
> 
> ...



Parole santissime.

Inoltre non capisco questo dibattito “é bene che il fpf ci siamo no....”.
Aria fritta.
Possiamo anche discuterne accademicamente quanto si vuole, basta che tutti si accetti il principio che :
1) c’é, e ci sará.
2) va rispettato.
3) É impossibile non considerare le azioni di questa dirigenza/proprietá senza considerare i vincoli che questo impone.
4) Noi finora non abbiamo neanche fatto finta di rispettarlo. Forse, anche in virtú dei risultati, va cambiato registro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Aspetto ancora il provvedimento sacrosanto che dovrebbe esserci anche per il PSG.



Dopodiché?

Nel senso... cambierebbe quello che chiedi venga fatto nella nostra societá in funzione di questo, oppure quello che devono fare é comunque lo stesso indipendentemente da questo ipotetico provvedimento?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema grosso del calcio è che il bilancio non coincide con il flusso di cassa....il Milan ha preso Romagnoli x 25 milioni e mette subito a bilancio 25 milioni e così fa la Roma che lo cede...ma poi il pagamento vero è a rate di 5 milioni x 5 anni...quindi a bilancio la Roma mette + 25 quando in realtà ha incassato solo 5....e nei 4 anni successivi si muovono 20 milioni di euro cash senza che vengano messi a bilancio da nessuno...tralasciando pio il caso di scambi alla pari di 2 giocatori senza alcun movimento di denaro ma segno + in bilancio x entrambe le società....



Non funziona cosí, é il contrario.

Ad esempio, il Milan ha pagato Piatek 35 milioni cash in una singola rata.
Il Genoa ha messo immediatamente 30 milioni di plusvalenza a bilancio.

Il Milan a bilancio mette ogni anno 35/4,5 (gli anni di contratto) di costo che tengono conto della perdita di valore (ipotetica) di Piatek ogni anno. Come se prendessi una macchina nuova a 20.000 euro. All’inizio vale 20.000 quindi il tuo bilancio é neutro. Prima avevi 20.000 euro in fogli di carta, adesso ai 20.000 sotto forma di mezzo meccanico. Ma ogni anno questo mezzo ha dei costi vivi (l’ingaggio/carburante+assicurazione+meccanico) e dei costi di ammortamento (quanto valore la tua macchina perde ogni anno).

Per i giocatori é la stessa cosa. Cosa non ti quadra?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sbagliatissimo.
> Puoi fare utili a bilancio grazie al player trading senza che ti entri 1 solo euro in tasca... E quindi i debiti non li ripaghi.
> Pensa ad uno scambio Silva-Rebic valutati entrambi a 100 mln.
> Facciamo un bel + a bilancio... Ma non entra in società nemmeno mezzo euro.



É sbagliato, ma é un trucco con le gambe corte, perché poi ogni anno hai 20 milioni di ammortamento di Rebic a bilancio, per 5 anni.
Se fai un’altra operazione del genere ne hai 40.... finché non scoppi.

É quello che é successo in serie A anni fa con i fallimenti di Napoli, Fiorentina....


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É sbagliato, ma é un trucco con le gambe corte, perché poi ogni anno hai 20 milioni di ammortamento di Rebic a bilancio, per 5 anni.
> Se fai un’altra operazione del genere ne hai 40.... finché non scoppi.
> 
> É quello che é successo in serie A anni fa con i fallimenti di Napoli, Fiorentina....



Anche altri trucchi stanno per venire meno.
Stando alla Gazzetta, anche se non riesco a leggere l'articolo perche è a pagamento, l'Uefa introdurrà una norma anti-plusvalenze fittizie...
Siamo in piena guerra. Quella che si auspicava facesse Elliott...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'Ajax nella sua storia non ha mai pagato ingaggi faraonici, anzi, per cui il proprietario innamorato di quel periodo non avrebbe necessità di svenarsi ed è sempre stata una squadra che smantella e vende al giusto prezzo rifilando spesso dei bidoni a caro prezzo.
> 
> Aiax che l'anno scorso è arrivato a un passo dalla finale di Champions con due spiccioli giocando un ottimo calcio segno che il suo modello gestionale è ancora attuale pure sotto fpf



Sì certo, riparliamone quando faranno un’altra semifinale di Champions, cioè tra altri cinque lustri, ricordando i primi anni ‘70 e gli anni ‘90 dove non c’era questo sistema oligarchico e anche loro potevano dire la loro. Oggi se anche l’Ajax costruisse una squadra come quella degli anni ‘70 partendo dal vivaio verrebbero IMMEDIATAMENTE depredati dalle top europee che fornirebbero ingaggi per loro insostenibili: insostenibili perché anche se avessero un proprietario che potesse permetterseli non potrebbe mai mettere i soldi nel club necessari a pagarli e se per caso lo facesse verrebbe immediatamente affossato dalla UEFA che spezzerebbe sul nascere qualunque possibilità di rivedere un grande Ajax. Se l’FPF ci fosse stato già da fine anni ‘60 l’Ajax avrebbe conosciuto solo oblio.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non possiamo portare indietro la macchina del tempo.
> 
> Le squadre dell'est erano competitive un tempo perchè appoggiate da regimi autocratici e dittatoriali, non certo per meriti squisitamente sportivi.
> 
> ...



Il tuo è un ragionamento incompleto e parziale, che forse può valere per le squadre dell’Est ma non per altre squadre che in passato hanno vinto e oggi hanno zero possibilità, non solo attualmente (come noi) ma anche in futuro (e questo per fortuna non si può dire di noi).

Il Porto per esempio vinse la Champions del 2004, ed era già la Champions allargata post-1999, ma c’era ancora spazio per le sorprese. Lo stesso Liverpool nel 2005 era una outsider TOTALE, con la squadra che aveva. Oggi per realtà del genere (e non mi riferisco al Liverpool attuale ma a quello del 2005, invece per il Porto è proprio un discorso generale) sarebbe impossibile anche solo competere, figuriamoci vincere. 

Ma gli esempi sono molteplici: l’albo d’oro della Champions presenta vincitori come il Celtic, il Feyenoord, l’Aston Villa, l’Amburgo, il PSV Eindovhen ecc, tutte realtà oggi tagliate fuori per sempre, alle quali è stata imposta la povertà per decreto, perché se un loro tifoso volesse riportarle alla gloria e ne avesse le possibilità NON GLI SAREBBE PERMESSO DI FARLO.

Il calcio è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni per questa ragione, perché anche squadre come quelle potevano vincere il trofeo più importante. Oggi è impossibile.

Ma vogliamo parlare anche del miracolo Leicester, miracolo reso possibile solo andando in rosso di brutto? Se il Leicester avesse seguito le norme UEFA sull’FPF non avrebbe mai e poi mai vinto quella Premier regalandoci la più grande impresa sportiva degli ultimi 30 anni. 

Ci sono vari articoli in rete che spiegano come il Leicester non avrebbe mai vinto se avesse rispettato il Fair Play finanziario.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Real e Barca si dividono la Liga da sempre. Mica hanno bisogno del FPF per vincere ragazzi...



Il Barcellona prima dell’85 aveva lo stesso palmares del Genoa, cioè nove campionati e zero Champions. 

Detto questo, fino a non tantissimi anni fa c’era più variazione in chi vinceva la Liga. Anche il Valencia e l’Athletic Bilbao e l’Atletico Madrid potevano vincere, e vincevano. Ora, a parte l’acuto miracoloso dell’Atletico nel 2023/2014, vincono sempre solite due. E ripeto, fino a metà anni ‘80 il Barcellona aveva più o meno lo stesso palmares dell’Athletic Bilbao, eh.

Io quando guardo una partita del Real o City o Barça e vedo in panchina i vari Bale Sane e compagnia penso che a perdere sia il calcio, perché uno come Bale giocasse per dire a Berlino o Marsiglia o Valencia porterebbe migliaia di tifosi e interesse.

Invece vedi il Milan, altroché Berlino o Valencia, una realtà inferiore solo al Real storicamente, e in campo fino all’arrivo di un trentottenne contesoci dal Bologna non c’era un campione, nemmeno l'ombra.

Questo nelle leghe americane non succede per regolamento, anche le franchigie più sfigate hanno grandi giocatori o i migliori rookies.

Però la logica economica spinge nel senso opposto, ovvero concentrare più campioni possibile in poche squadre. Quindi diciamoci le cose come stanno e smettiamola di far finta che l’FPF nella sua forma attuale abbia qualcosa, anche tangenzialmente, a che vedere con lo sport, perché è palese che lo “sport” creato dal Fair Play finanziario di sportivo non abbia più nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Real e Barca si dividono la Liga da sempre. Mica hanno bisogno del FPF per vincere ragazzi...



E beh, direi che real e barca si dividono i proventi dei diritti televisivi , che poi si dividano la liga è la logica conseguenza.
Perchè non iniziano a dividere equamente i soldi che arrivano dalle pay tv???
Ci vedo molta fuffa ma poco fair play economico.
Real e barca il non fair play finanziario lo hanno creato ad hoc.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sì certo, riparliamone quando faranno un’altra semifinale di Champions, cioè tra altri cinque lustri, ricordando i primi anni ‘70 e gli anni ‘90 dove non c’era questo sistema oligarchico e anche loro potevano dire la loro. Oggi se anche l’Ajax costruisse una squadra come quella degli anni ‘70 partendo dal vivaio verrebbero IMMEDIATAMENTE depredati dalle top europee che fornirebbero ingaggi per loro insostenibili: insostenibili perché anche se avessero un proprietario che potesse permetterseli non potrebbe mai mettere i soldi nel club necessari a pagarli e se per caso lo facesse verrebbe immediatamente affossato dalla UEFA che spezzerebbe sul nascere qualunque possibilità di rivedere un grande Ajax. Se l’FPF ci fosse stato già da fine anni ‘60 l’Ajax avrebbe conosciuto solo oblio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen fratello , amen.
Io di fair play finanziario vedo nulla, di competizione ancor meno.
Se questo è il calcio sano allora sarò cieco ma francamente non lo vedo.


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non funziona cosí, é il contrario.
> 
> Ad esempio, il Milan ha pagato Piatek 35 milioni cash in una singola rata.
> Il Genoa ha messo immediatamente 30 milioni di plusvalenza a bilancio.
> ...



Non parlavo di come si fa il bilancio, ma che lo stesso spesso non coincide con il giro di soldi cash. Ripeto, senza parlare delle plusvalenze senza giro di soldi, la Roma x Romagnoli ha messo subito a bilancio 25 milioni di euro quando in realtà nello stesso periodo di bilancio ha incassato solo 5 milioni. Nei 4 anni successivi la Roma ha incassato x Romagnoli altri 20 milioni cash e non ha messo a bilancio nulla...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amen fratello , amen.
> Io di fair play finanziario vedo nulla, di competizione ancor meno.
> Se questo è il calcio sano allora sarò cieco ma francamente non lo vedo.



Che poi io ho parlato della Liga, ma vogliamo parlare della Bundesliga, che dal ‘90 al 2010 fu il campionato più imprevedibile di tutti (della Serie A faccio senza parlarne perché tutti vediamo la differenza dall’epoca delle sette sorelle)? Guardiamo ora a cosa è stata ridotta, coincidenzialmente con l’entrata in vigore del Fair Play finanziario (che entrò in vigore nel 2012 e da allora ha vinto SOLO E SOLTANTO il Bayern, mentre nei dieci anni precedenti avevano vinto anche Borussia Dortmund, Wolfsburg, Stoccarda e Werder Brema; e se andiamo indietro agli anni ‘90 vinse anche il Kaiserslautern): ad una monarchia assoluta e totale.

Che poi, detto francamente, io mi faccio grasse risate quando qualcuno dice che senza FPF (perlomeno l’FPF nella sua forma attuale, perché io non sono contrario alle regolamentazioni in senso assoluto, anzi con gli sceicchi ci vogliono, ma un conto è mettere regolamentazioni, un conto è l’FPF nella sua forma attuale, cioè un vero e proprio capestro) vigerebbe solo la “legge del più forte”, perché il calcio l’ha sempre avuta: chi ha più risorse prende i migliori giocatori e vince, oppure se se li crea in casa riesce a trattenerli (perché, come dicevo sopra, se anche adesso l’Ajax o il Benfica si costruissero il miglior settore giovanile del mondo e producessero i nuovi Cruijff e Eusebio NON avrebbero MAI E POI MAI la possibilità di trattenerli e lascerebbero quei club prima di subito, perché se quei club garantissero loro ingaggi simili a quelli che potrebbero garantirgli le big europee verrebbero subito affossati dalla UEFA).

Cosa è cambiato con l’FPF? Che mentre prima il più forte poteva cambiare, e colui che oggi è nella polvere poteva ascendere alla gloria, oggi il titolo di più forte è conteso sempre dal medesimo, ristrettissimo gruppo di “nobili” inscalfibili.

L’FPF non ha cambiato la legge del più forte: si è solo assicurato che essa potesse avvantaggiare sempre e solo i big boys e che non ci potesse essere, nemmeno a turno, la squadretta che diventa la più forte.

In altre parole, l’FPF non è altro che un modo diverso di ripartire le risorse: se prima anche squadre fuori dal tradizionale “cerchio magico” potevano ambire a fare grandi mercati e a vincere i trofei più importanti, se andavano in mano alla persona giusta, ora non è più così, e queste squadre sono condannate ad essere “povere per decreto” anche andassero in mano a Bill Gates.

Insomma, un po’ come se un tuo zio d’America ti lasciasse un miliardo di euro di eredità e tu non potessi usufruirne perché, per decreto governativo, le eredità che superano un certo ammontare sono state bannate, perché non sia mai che in questo modo uno che è sempre stato un poveraccio o al massimo da ceto medio possa diventare ricco, no, solo quelli che hanno famiglie ricche alle spalle da generazioni e generazioni e che hanno costruito e consolidato la loro ricchezza devono esserlo. L’FPF è questo: oligarchia allo stato puro, e mi fa ridere che si parli di democrazia e altre menate, quando l’FPF non è altro che la materializzazione calcistica di quella che nei paesi anglosassoni viene definita la guerra tra “old money and new money”.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E beh, direi che real e barca si dividono i proventi dei diritti televisivi , che poi si dividano la liga è la logica conseguenza.
> Perchè non iniziano a dividere equamente i soldi che arrivano dalle pay tv???
> Ci vedo molta fuffa ma poco fair play economico.
> Real e barca il non fair play finanziario lo hanno creato ad hoc.



Questo è un discorso diverso e costruttivo. 
La Uefa dovrebbe in accordo con le leghe nazionali ripartire in modo più equo i diritti tv.

Questo è sacrosanto.

Ma per me deve restare anche il principio che le società debbano spendere in base a quanto incassano, come è logico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso diverso e costruttivo.
> La Uefa dovrebbe in accordo con le leghe nazionali ripartire in modo più equo i diritti tv.
> 
> Questo è sacrosanto.
> ...



Se almeno si applicasse estensivamente il voluntary agreement potrebbe avere un senso, ma con l’attuale sistema capestro no. E non sono il solo a dire che l’FPF andrebbe riformato per permettere maggiori investimenti, lo affermava Infantino stesso la scorsa estate.

Anche perché se non permetti alle squadre di investire con piani di rientro più lunghi (che quindi garantiscono il motivo ORIGINALE per il quale è stato introdotto l’FPF, cioè tutelare le squadre dal fallimento, non mettere barriere invalicabili nell’elite) è impossibile crescere davvero.

Poi questa difesa dell’FPF attuale (perché ripeto, anche io credo che ci vogliano delle regolamentazioni, l’ho scritto anche nelle pagine scorse, altrimenti certe squadre potrebbero, senza esagerare, spendere oltre un miliardo di euro per sessione di mercato) da parte di un milanista è assurda, renditi conto che se l’FPF nella sua forma attuale fosse stato presente a metà anni ‘80 non avremmo mai vinto nulla perché in primis Berlusconi non ci avrebbe mai preso, con queste regole capestro gli avrebbero impedito di investire nel Milan e di “usarlo” per i suoi scopi come poi è stato.

Nel 2019 appena concluso avremmo probabilmente festeggiato il quarantennale dell’ultimo scudetto e il cinquantennale dell’ultima Champions, e pure l’Inter avrebbe avuto un destino uguale perché pure Moratti non avrebbe mai preso l’Inter.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non parlavo di come si fa il bilancio, ma che lo stesso spesso non coincide con il giro di soldi cash. Ripeto, senza parlare delle plusvalenze senza giro di soldi, la Roma x Romagnoli ha messo subito a bilancio 25 milioni di euro quando in realtà nello stesso periodo di bilancio ha incassato solo 5 milioni. Nei 4 anni successivi la Roma ha incassato x Romagnoli altri 20 milioni cash e non ha messo a bilancio nulla...



Perché flusso di cassa e bilancio sono cose completamente diverse, che servono a scopi diversi.


----------



## mil77 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché flusso di cassa e bilancio sono cose completamente diverse, che servono a scopi diversi.



Appunto ed è uno dei grossi problemi del calcio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto ed è uno dei grossi problemi del calcio.



In tutte le societá é cosí.
Non vorrei banalizzare, ma una famiglia va a far la spesa con quello che ha nel portafogli.

Le società lavorano in base ai bilanci, i flussi di cassa devono solo garantire la possibilitá di onorare gli impegni di spesa presi, se questo cash arrivi da soldi propri o finanziamenti (i cui oneri sono inseriti a bilancio) non é rilevante ai fini del pagamento che devo fare.


----------



## mil77 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In tutte le societá é cosí.
> Non vorrei banalizzare, ma una famiglia va a far la spesa con quello che ha nel portafogli.
> 
> Le società lavorano in base ai bilanci, i flussi di cassa devono solo garantire la possibilitá di onorare gli impegni di spesa presi, se questo cash arrivi da soldi propri o finanziamenti (i cui oneri sono inseriti a bilancio) non é rilevante ai fini del pagamento che devo fare.



Si va beh...le famiglie che fanno così si indebitato e non è detto che poi riescano ad onorare i debiti...nel calcio così si salvano i bilanci ma i debiti non diminuiscono mai, anzi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo spazio per crescere c’é , anzi c’é anche uno strumento apposta, si chiama VA, ma é un sistema che protegge i tifosi delle grandi squadre dai megaproprietari senza limite di spesa. Un Ajax ha 2 modi per competere: pianificare ed eseguire un piano di sviluppo, magari tramite VA che punti a conquistare nuovi tifosi e a garantire maggiori introiti. Se poi il campionato olandese non permette ritorni adeguati, forse é il caso di considerare che squadre che ambiscono a competere al top mondiale trovino un’alternativa a competere in un campionato riservato ad una popolazione equivalente a metá della Lombardia.
> La seconda strada é un pó quella dell’Atalanta in serie A. Riuscire a fare tantisssimo con pochi mezzi.
> 
> Solo un metodo é escluso: fare dumping, spendendo soldi che non hai, oppure soldi che derivano da uno stato (perché quello ci vuole, non basta certo un commisso) proprietario.



Questo lo scrivevo pure io, ma allora perché non lo si applica più estensivamente il voluntary agreement?

Pure io scrivevo che un FPF revisionato con applicazione estensiva del VA sarebbe una gran cosa, permetterebbe alle squadre di raggiungere il loro vero potenziale e allo stesso tempo impedirebbe che lo sceicco di turno spenda 1 miliardo e mezzo per ogni sessione di mercato (cosa che senza vincoli di nessun tipo potrebbero fare senza problemi).



Garrincha ha scritto:


> Secondo me quando si dice che l'emiro non può prendere la Spal e portarla al livello della Juventus non dice il vero, se si ha in mente che in due anni porta Messi e Neymar si non è possibile ma con un piano pluriennale arrivare a competere con le grandi è possibile, sponsorizzazioni proprie sono fattibile e già parti con decine di milioni, puoi investire quanto vuoi sulla primavera facendo uscire promesse che sarebbero plusvalenze pure che andrebbero a coprire gli acquisti per la prima squadra, in un percorso di crescita graduale sbagliando il meno possibile la scelta di giocatori e allenatori puoi allestire una squadra in grado di competere come il Lipsia, l'Atletico, L'Ajax, L'Atalanta, la Lazio quest'anno, senza dover smantellare per forza come dimostra il Napoli ma dando stipendi simili a quelli offerti evitando ammutinamenti, a queste realtà manca solo il presidente ambizioso danaroso che dia quel quid in più da consolidare la posizione



Hai preso tutte squadre che non hanno vinto una mazza di importante, infatti. Perché con l’FPF la solfa è questa. Dici che a quelle proprietà manco solo il presidente ambizioso danaroso che dia quel quid in più ma anche lo desse il massimo a cui potrebbero ambire sarebbe una miracolosa vittoria da underdog ogni tot lustri.

Noi per fortuna se ci rimettiamo in carreggiata possiamo tornare al top davvero, sempre che la UEFA ce lo permetta e non decida di negarci anche l’SA (e poi arrivi l’ok allo stadio e il nuovo proprietario, perché con Idiott non andremo mai lontano nè sfrutteremo il nostro enorme potenziale), in quel caso dovrà essere guerra, e guerra vera come scrivevo anche altrove.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo sognando cose che non sono mai successe e che mai succederanno..
> Nel calcio abbiamo assistito ad alcuni "miracoli sportivi" durati da sempre il tempo che quel miracolo venisse spolpato dai club più grossi..
> Oggi è uguale..se escludiamo 3 esempi: Chlesea, PSG e City ovvero realtà minuscole pompate a suon di miliardi fino a diventare potenze top in europa..e comunque sono 2 club di premier e un club di una capitale europea (non certo l'atalanta)..
> 
> ...



Io sulla superlega sono scettico, perlomeno verso chi crede che i top clubs parteciperanno solo ad essa e non anche ai campionati nazionali.

Facendo due conti, le partite annuali saranno, anche per una questione di soldi, più o meno sempre sulle 50/60 (dipendenti ovviamente da quanta strada si fa nelle varie competizioni, questo cambia il numero di partite giocate) annuali.

Quindi una squadra che giocasse in Superlega non arriverebbe mai a farne un numero sufficiente giocando solo li. Inoltre non puoi nemmeno fare un girone unico all’italiana con 20 squadre top europee, per il semplice motivo che in una tale superlega in un determinato anno ci sarebbero sempre e solo due o tre, massimo quattro squadre in lotta per il titolo. Poi magari sia la vincitrice che le contender cambierebbero ogni anno, ma non si scappa, se nel 2019/2020 si stesse giocando la superlega a girone unico le contendenti sarebbero due, tre, quattro massimo. E in una superlega, cioè una competizione dove 16 squadre su 20 sarebbero fuori molto presto in stagione da qualunque speranza di poterla vincere (per questioni aritmetiche le pretendenti al titolo in una singola stagione non possono mai essere più di tante, cosa diversa in CL dove ci sono anni in cui davvero 7/8 squadre hanno possibilità di vincere molto simili grazie al formato ad eliminazione diretta) e non essendoci nemmeno lo stimolo della qualificazione alle coppe europee (visto che la superlega sarebbe di per se il massimo), la grande maggioranza delle partite da un certo punto della stagione in poi diverrebbero delle amichevoli di lusso, perlomeno per tutte quelle non in corsa per il titolo, e in una ipotetica superlega da 20 club minimo 16 club ad un certo punto della stagione, abbastanza presto peraltro. sarebbero in quella condizione, poco importa poi che l’anno successivo magari uno dei club finiti a metà classifica potrebbe essere contender o vincitore viste le similarità di fatturato e potenziale, di fatto a metà stagione la superlega sarebbe piena, anzi strapiena, di partite con lo stesso valore di una amichevole.

E anche istituendo i playoff tra le migliori otto non risolveresti nulla, anche perché in un girone unico, se poi i playoff dovesse vincerli, chessò, l’ottava classificata nella regular season, sarebbe una vittoria del sapore “fake” e il vero vincitore sarebbe considerato quello che ha vinto la regular season. O vuoi dirmi che se facessero i playoff in Serie A e noi riuscissimo miracolosamente a vincerli indovinando qualche partita ci considererebbero, e soprattutto ci considereremmo, legittimamente “campioni d’Italia”?

Ti dico quello che succederà con ogni probabilità: allargheranno i gironi Champions facendo 4 gironi da 8 squadre ciascuno, con le prime quattro di ogni girone che si qualificheranno agli ottavi di finale. In tal modo, la squadra vincitrice della CL avrà da giocare 21 partite stagionali per arrivare in fondo (23 qualora decidessero di fare una Champions superallargata includendo anche le quinte e le seste dei vari campionati e altre squadre da campionati minori, inglobando di fatto l’EL o magari ancora meglio facendo una Champions mondiale alla quale partecipino anche club sudamericani e arabi, coi gironi continentali -cioè con gironi dove si affrontano squadre del medesimo continente, anche perché fare viaggi intercontinentali nei gironi sarebbe poco pratico, con poi gli eventuali incontri intercontinentali a partire dai sedicesimo, previo sorteggio- e sedicesimi di finale), che secondo me è ciò che accadrà. Ci sarebbero 21/23 partite in questo modo, per la squadra vincitrice della CL.

Contestualmente, i campionati nazionali avranno meno partite e le partecipanti verranno ridotte a 16. Praticamente otto partite in meno di campionato e 8 partite in più di Coppa. 

Ma a fare la superlega con girone unico o anche con playoff non ci si arriverà mai, nel primo caso sarebbe la morte del calcio e da metà stagione in poi la stragrande maggioranza delle squadre avrebbe zero obiettivi, nel secondo caso, anche aggiungendo i playoff tra le prime otto alla Superlega (aggiungendo quindi qualche ragione per “sbattersi” alle squadre non in corsa per vincere il campionato a punti), la vittoria non sarebbe come negli sport americani dove fai qualificazioni al meglio delle prime sette, sarebbero scontri andata e ritorno tra le prime otto e come scrivevo in un sistema simile se dovesse vincere l’ottava classificata che magari nella regular season è arrivata a -30 dalla prima farebbe fatica ad essere considerata “campione” anche dai suoi stessi tifosi.

O qualcuno avrebbe considerato campione d’Italia una ipotetica Roma che l’anno scorso avesse vinto degli ipotetici playoff contro Juve e Napoli? Dai. Oppure immaginate una superlega a 20 squadre vinta nel tal anno dal Real, dal Milan, dal Liverpool, dal Barca, dallo United o dal Bayern - club che al massimo del loro potenziale possono competere ad armi più o meno pari ma avrei potuto aggiungerne altri- a 83 punti con poi i playoff vinti dal Tottenham classificatosi ottavo a 57 punti. TUTTI considerebbero il vero campione d’Europa il Real, il Milan, il Liverpool o il Bayern di turno e mai il Tottenham, per ovvie ragioni, insomma la vittoria della regular season sarebbe la “vera” champions anche se poi la Coppa la alzeresti vincendo i playoff, credo che questo i vertici lo sappiano ed è la ragione per la quale una tale roba non vedrà mai la luce. 

Conclusione: la Champions potrà essere allargata anche tanto, ma il sistema NON a girone unico ma con vari gironi e poi eliminazione diretta con partite andata e ritorno e finale in gara unica è l’unica cosa che certamente rimarrà sempre, anche perché è l’unica cosa che garantisca imprevedibilità alla competizione.

Siamo seri, il Milan di Ancelotti con la supersquadra che aveva avrebbe vinto almeno cinque Champions di fila se non fosse stato per il formato ad eliminazione diretta e ci fosse stato un girone unico all’italiana. In Italia abbiamo vinto un solo campionato contro la stessa squadra che arrivò solo una volta tra le prime quattro in Champions in quegli anni -mentre noi facevamo tre finali e una semifinale- per i motivi ben noti, motivi che che hanno portato quella squadra, anzi quella associazione a delinquere, che in Europa a parte la finale di Manchester usciva sempre prima delle semifinali, in B.

Vincere cinque Champions di fila sarebbe stato bello per noi ma l’imprevedibilità sarebbe andata a farsi friggere. Qualcuno potrebbe tirare fuori il Real ma le tre CL di fila del Real rimarranno un unicum irreplicabile anche da loro per decenni, probabilmente. 

Inoltre il format ad eliminazione diretta andata e ritorno con finale in gara unica è davvero l’unica cosa che non è mai cambiata nella competizione fin dagli albori, e non cambierà (i playoff, lo ripeto, sarebbero una cosa completamente diversa e darebbero un sapore fasullo alla vittoria di una eventuale outsider, per i motivi che ho spiegato e che credo siano difficilmente contestabili, e trasformare la superlega in un campionato stile Serie A a girone unico e basta sarebbe la morte del calcio con molte, troppe amichevoli inutili già da metà stagione, anche qui per i motivi già detti che credo siano anch’essi difficili da contestare).


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

*Avv. Pierfilippo Capello : 'ad inchiodare il manchester city pare sia uno scambio di mail messo a disposizione della uefa da parte di alcuni giornalisti. Da queste conversazioni si evince la certezza , e non il sospetto come nel caso del psg, che i soldi degli sponsor arrivano da soggetti riconducibili alla proprietà stessa'.

Paolo Condò negli studi di sky : 'ormai è guerra aperta tra la Uefa e il City. Lo sceicco proprietario del club ha dato mandato di 'investire' i 30 mln di multa per pagare i migliori avvocati e ribaltare la sentenza e distruggere i principi stessi del FPF. A questo punto a vacillare è la uefa che rischia di non essere più l'unico organo amministrativo col compito di organizzare il calcio in Europa. La Fifa,infatti, vigila con attenzione quanto sta accadendo'.

Fabio Capello, sempre dagli studi sky : 'con le dovute proporzioni potrebbe accadere qualcosa di paragonabile alla sentenza Bosman!'.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Avv. Pierfilippo Capello : 'ad inchiodare il manchester city pare sia uno scambio di mail messo a disposizione della uefa da parte di alcuni giornalisti. Da queste conversazioni si evince la certezza , e non il sospetto come nel caso del psg, che i soldi degli sponsor arrivano da soggetti riconducibili alla proprietà stessa'.
> 
> Paolo Condò negli studi di sky : 'ormai è guerra aperta tra la Uefa e il City. Lo sceicco proprietario del club ha dato mandato di 'investire' i 30 mln di multa per pagare i migliori avvocati e ribaltare la sentenza e distruggere i principi stessi del FPF. A questo punto a vacillare è la uefa che rischia di non essere più l'unico organo amministrativo col compito di organizzare il calcio in Europa. La Fifa,infatti, vigila con attenzione quanto sta accadendo'.
> 
> Fabio Capello, sempre dagli studi sky : 'con le dovute proporzioni potrebbe accadere qualcosa di paragonabile alla sentenza Bosman!'.*



vado a prendere i pop corn


----------

